# d'où vient votre pseudo ?



## macinside (27 Août 2001)

c'est vrai il vien d'ou votre pseudo ?


----------



## mtra (27 Août 2001)

moi c hyper original premiere lettre de mon prenom 'm'
et 3 premieres lettre de mon nom 'tra' deformation professionelle


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Août 2001)

c des résurgence de mon passé Magic gamer Ouizard----Wizard le magicien en anglais j'aimais bien tout ce qui est mana & co alors voilà


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Août 2001)

...de mon admiration sans bornes pour la "cooltitude" du Dude bien évidemment...
Peace&Love Brothers...
Thebig (soixantehuitard attardé et hippisant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










)


----------



## dany (27 Août 2001)

Alors moi, c'est vachement compliqué : c'est mon ...
prénom    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 D   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 N   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Y

[12 juin 2002 : message édité par dany]


----------



## JB (27 Août 2001)

Je suis sur que personne n'aura remarqué que JB c'était les initiales de mon prénom...


----------



## gribouille (27 Août 2001)

et ta sur... j'te d'mande comment et pourkoi elle s'appèlle comme elle se prénome... hein ???


----------



## JB (27 Août 2001)

Je ne sais pas si tu le demandes, mais si tu le demandes, il faudra me dire laquelle des 2 ?


----------



## Hurrican (27 Août 2001)

Hurrican
C'est une contraction de Hurricane (la tornade c'est comme çà qu'on m'appelait quand on faisait des parties sur Amiga ...), et Turrican un jeu très fameux sur Amiga. Ce pseudo je l'ai depuis presque 8 ans ... époque ou AMosaïc m'a permis de découvrir le net sur mon Amiga 1200 (que j'utilise toujours  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).

Au fait y en a un qui cherche à connaitre le prénom de ta soeur apparemment ... L'est surement en manque ... t'as rien trouvé cet été ?


----------



## JB (27 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par HURRICAN:
*
Au fait y en a un qui cherche à connaitre le prénom de ta soeur apparemment ... L'est surement en manque ... *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

T'as raison,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ça doit être ça

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par HURRICAN:
*
L'est surement en manque ... t'as rien trouvé cet été ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

remarques, moi non plus... enfin presque rien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...


----------



## gribouille (27 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par JB:
*

remarques, moi non plus... enfin presque rien   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... 




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ah... prèsque ????  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est koi comme bestiole ?, un chien, marmotte, une grenouille, une méduse ?


----------



## JB (27 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gribouille:
*

Ah... prèsque ????   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est koi comme bestiole ?, un chien, marmotte, une grenouille, une méduse ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Une soirée ...


----------



## Yama (27 Août 2001)

Moi c'est un démon chinois


----------



## macinside (27 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gribouille:
*et ta sur... j'te d'mande comment et pourkoi elle s'appèlle comme elle se prénome... hein ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

j'ai pas de soeur


----------



## gjouvenat (27 Août 2001)

Niarf... moi c super facile... reflechissez


----------



## Hurrican (27 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*j'ai pas de soeur*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Pov' Gribouille ... encore raté


----------



## kisco (27 Août 2001)

ben moi vous trouverez pas...
puisqu'il n'a de lien avec rien du tout... (meme pas kisscool, j'ai remarqué après)

J'ai cherché un truc court et qui sonne bien, et voilà Kisco est arrivé !

[27 août 2001 : message édité par kisco]


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (28 Août 2001)

Jouez a Quake 2, et mattez le noms des munitions pour trouver l'origine de mon pseudo .. qui a maintenant ... humm ... 5 ans ...

@+

Guillaume


----------



## alèm (27 Août 2001)

mon pseudo me colle depuis 10 ans, il est mystique et portugais

à lire Mario de Sã-Carneiro  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hÈ hÈ 


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*mon pseudo me colle depuis 10 ans
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
---------------
T'as de la chance, moi c'est ma femme


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Août 2001)

sur mon amstrad, dans les années 80 fallait souvent rentrer à la main des commandes chr$, par la suite c'était mon pseudo pour les jeux, et c'est reté ......


----------



## jfr (27 Août 2001)

dites donc, vous savez qu'il existe déjà un thread sur l'origine des pseudos ? (et leur prononciation)
Il fait pas moins de 9 pages   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




bon courage   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[27 août 2001 : message édité par jfr]


----------



## archeos (28 Août 2001)

et poum !


----------



## archeos (28 Août 2001)

et poum !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Août 2001)

de Shin Seiki Evangelion, c'est le nom d'un charmant pingouin d'eau chaude !

pen²
P.S. chuis en train de m'acharner à installer une Debian sur mon iceBook...


----------



## Blantib (29 Août 2001)

Mes origines m'ont largement influencé dans le choix de mon pseudo. A la fois breton, polonais, allemand et probablement mexicain, portugais et corse, j'ai choisi davda.

Mais c'est surtout un chien , laïka qui me fit penser à ce si charmant pseudonyme. Pourquoi ? j'en sais rien nom de nom.

Ou peut-être étaisz-ce du au tapis qui poussait plus vite que les pieds de la table
-clic- déconnecté


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Août 2001)

peut-être que tu aurais dû choisir monopoly ou catwoman, alors


----------



## Yama (28 Août 2001)

facile facile


----------



## Amiral 29 (29 Août 2001)

l'Amiral vient de la Mer...Mais c vrai on adéjà traité çà!
Dommage qu'il na pas été continué...

Tout nouvel Arrivant devrait aller sur"civilitées d'aricosec"! et se présenter...Que Diantre...

La politesse fait la force du forum...Alleluia!!!

Kenavo


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Août 2001)

le mien à la fois de la bible (ezechiel) et à la fois c'est le nom du groupe de pote que j'ai (ez3kiel), alors je me suis dis que de leur faire un peu de pub ne leur ferait pas de mal, d'allieurs, leur CD se nomme Handle with Care il est disponible chez Pias et jarring effect.

Si il y a des fans d'électro et de Dub, allez y c'est vraiment une tuerie.

De plus en concert, c'est monstrueux, genre image et son sychronisés, la claque quoi


----------



## starbus (12 Juin 2002)

une très longues histoires avec 2 potes et une bouteille de GIN je vous épargne les détails il doit y avoir presque 15 ans de ça.
Au début c'était "BUS"d'ailleurs de part chez moi c devenu mon nom ya plus que mes parents qui m'appellent par mon prénom d'ailleur faut que je regarde mon passeport pour savoir comment je m'appelle  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Puis quand on a pu mettre plus que trois lettres dans les scores des jeux de café c devenu "Starbus" puis g commencé à tout signer Starbus (ma vie ,mes oeuvres etc)

_g aussi squatter les panneau de score avec SOS (Son Ordure Sérénissime) mais c'était bien avant et c une autre histoire._


----------



## alèm (12 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par starbus:
*g aussi squatter les panneau de score avec SOS (Son Ordure Sérénissime) mais c'était bien avant et c une autre histoire.



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

je comprends pourquoi l'on s'entend si bien mon Bus!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  et bises aux Sangliers et à Vin Jaune !!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2002)

le petit scarabée est humble,élève pour la vie,et,petit nouveau donc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Le seul truc qui m'embète c'est l'abstinence,ça vous dérange pas si....


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (12 Juin 2002)

Bah moi c'est le besoin d'un pseudo "sérieux" (parce qu'avant, c'était Super Bubsy, le pseudo, rehem...) histoire de briller sur les ladders de Bungie.net ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) qui m'a forcé à trouver quelque chose d'à la fois "angliche-friendly" et qui frappe facilement le francophone vadrouillant sur les serveurs de jeux... 
C'était l'époque jeune et folle de mon bac (3 ans déjà... souvenirs souvenirs), je m'écoutais en boucle les Béruriers Noirs, et je dévorais les romans de San-Antonio, sans compter que mon prénom, c'est Bruno...bref depuis c'est resté  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




++
Beru


----------



## nato kino (12 Juin 2002)

'tanplan parce que je ne pense pas être une lumière et que les années passant, ça s'arrange pas vraiment, très naïf mais parfois surprenant, comme l'original, et pas vraiment méchant pour deux sous... Ni sérieux d'ailleur!
Rantanplan, parce que je le vaux bien.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*'tanplan parce que je ne pense pas être une lumière et que les années passant, ça s'arrange pas vraiment, très naïf mais parfois surprenant, comme l'original, et pas vraiment méchant pour deux sous... Ni sérieux d'ailleur!
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
------------------------------
...Mais c'est tout moi aussi !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Dans mes bras, mon frère !!!


----------



## kodex (12 Juin 2002)

fablue - prononcer [fablou] : rien à voir avec moi ni avec fabulous... Ce pseudo m'a été inspiré par un papillon (  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), Fab pour les premières lettres de son prénom et blue pour la couleur de ses yeux où je me perdais quand je la regardais, incapable de faire autre chose... Depuis le temps j'aurais pu le changer mais ça c'est petit coté fleur bleue...


----------



## iXel (12 Juin 2002)

moi c'est mon prenom corentin nom breton quimper corentin et je vous epargnerez pourquoi mes parents m'ont appele comme ca


----------



## jeanba3000 (12 Juin 2002)

marrant, j'ai comme un sentiment de déjà-vu, je suis persuadé d'avoir déjà répondu à cette question...

c'est vrai qu'il y a eu entre temps une forte évaporation de posts...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




d'ailleurs à ce propos, je viens de m'en rendre compte, je me félicite d'avoir (re)passé les 500 posts !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sinon pour en revenir au sujet, je vous laisse deviner d'où vient le jeanba, c'est facile. quant au 3000, ça vient en fait de mon enregistrement d'utilisateur AIM : jeanba était pris, jeanba2000 aussi et ça faisait trop jean-louis 2000, sans compter que depuis 2 ans, 2000 ça fait has-been... donc hop, j'ai pris 1000 ans d'avance en choisissant le 3000 !

depuis j'ai décliné partout cette seconde identité : les autres messageries instantannées, mon email @mac.com, macgé depuis que j'ai perdu mon premier pseudo (je ne sais plus ce que c'était, faut demander à alèm, il sait lui) et systématiquement tous les forums sur lesquels je vais.

même mes outils en ont bénéficié puisque mon pismo se prénomme tinyjeanba et mon g4 du  bureau, grojeanba.

il me reste plus qu'à créer ma marque de fringues, de parfum, de bouffe, que sais-je...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hin hin hin ©


----------



## nato kino (12 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*
------------------------------
...Mais c'est tout moi aussi !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Dans mes bras, mon frère !!!



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ah...! L'amitié virile des corps de garde!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Y-a une traduction flamande de rantanplan?


----------



## alèm (12 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par jeanba3000:
*depuis que j'ai perdu mon premier pseudo (je ne sais plus ce que c'était, faut demander à alèm, il sait lui) *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_jean-baptiste_ tout simplement!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






suffit de regarder aux premières pages du bar!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*
Y-a une traduction flamande de rantanplan?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
------------------------
Pas à ma connaissance ... mais il suffit de "rouler le r" tel un rouleau de printemps chez le chinois du coin et ça fera flamin !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









du style : rrrrrrrantanplan...


----------



## nato kino (13 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*
------------------------
Pas à ma connaissance ... mais il suffit de "rouler le r" tel un rouleau de printemps chez le chinois du coin et ça fera flamin !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









du style : rrrrrrrantanplan...



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

... Comme les Rolling Stones...?
... Fpmfmfpfpfmfmf


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Juin 2002)

Alors moi quand j'étais jeune (sic) je m'étais choisi un pseudo tout pourri, je trouvait ça classe de prendre un mot anglais pour signer les highscores dans les jeux vidéo... alors dans un dico j'avais choisi "undertaker" (honte)

Bon, et puis mon frère et moi, quand on était vexé que l'autre gagne, on se jetais sur le clavier pour écrire des conneries à la place du nom de l'autre!! moi je mettais "nibé" au lieu de JB, pour donner un aspect un peu mongol, et lui il mettais "noliv" pour moi (pour les mêmes raisons... je m'appelle Olivier au fait!)

Donc voilà c'est resté, j'aime bien la nullité de ce pseudo (peu de gens le prennet d'ailleurs), mais depuis 1 an, il y a d'autres noliv qui arrivent sur le net et ça ne me plait pas du tout!!!


----------



## Blob (13 Juin 2002)

Et lucky luke en flamand ca change?

Euh sinon moi mon pseudo c pas du film, ni de 4D, ni de la philosophie (on m'a demandé ca une fois sur un tchat.... c tjrs po pq  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). ni avec Casimir.....

Fallait faire vite l'espace vide devant la demande de mon client irc demandant un pseudo clignotait de plus en plus vite, j'ai du faire avec les moyens du bord (mon cerveau donc) et taper qque chose... n'importe quoi mais qque chose...... et ca m'est resté....


----------



## alèm (13 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*
------------------------
Pas à ma connaissance ... mais il suffit de "rouler le r" tel un rouleau de printemps chez le chinois du coin et ça fera flamin !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









du style : rrrrrrrantanplan...



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ça se fait aussi avec du chien les rouleaux de printemps?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mackie et moi, on va tester avec 'tanplan et on vous dit!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Blob:
*n'importe quoi mais qque chose...... et ca m'est resté....*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
-----------------------------
En fait, Blob, t'as eu de la chance avec les 4 lettres ... imagine que tu aies tapé B.I.T.E. - lourd à porter ça (enfin, façon de parler  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










).


----------



## Blob (13 Juin 2002)

Non car ile me fallait au moins 2 lettres les memes ds mon pseudo. Sinon ca serait trop chiant a taper


----------



## nato kino (13 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

ça se fait aussi avec du chien les rouleaux de printemps?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mackie et moi, on va tester avec 'tanplan et on vous dit!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Bande de Coréens va...


----------



## Jagger (13 Juin 2002)

bhen moi j'aimerais bien changé de pseudo alors si c'est possible sans perdre mes post j'aimerais bien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOl !

les amateur de Marathon comprendront surement  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mon pseudo vient de Juggernaut les plus mechant et puissant ennemis dans ce jeux mythique  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! mon premier site s'appellais : Jugger Net puis il a muté en jagger parce qu'ont ma envoyer des mail a la con avec : jugger junkie etc  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 donc c'est devenu Jagger Net et puis le net eest devenu inutile  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors voila  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jagger


----------



## starbus (12 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

je comprends pourquoi l'on s'entend si bien mon Bus!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  et bises aux Sangliers et à Vin Jaune !!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je préfere quand tu m'appelles *STAR* ,avec les années qui passent,je deviens de plus en plus mégalo


----------



## starbus (12 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*'tanplan parce que je ne pense pas être une lumière et que les années passant, ça s'arrange pas vraiment, très naïf mais parfois surprenant, comme l'original, et pas vraiment méchant pour deux sous... Ni sérieux d'ailleur!
Rantanplan, parce que je le vaux bien.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Modeste va!


----------



## alèm (12 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jagger:
*bhen moi j'aimerais bien changé de pseudo alors si c'est possible sans perdre mes post j'aimerais bien   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOl !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

c'est pas possible  _*dommageeeeeee éliaaaaaaaneeeee*_


----------



## nato kino (12 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par starbus:
*

Modeste va!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Comment va ton [L]égo mon étoile filante...?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Juin 2002)

Quant à moi, mon pseudo vient de ma passion pour la Voile, et de ce bateau magnifique qu'est l'Endeavour, un Class J des années trente aux dimensions et à la ligne jamais égalés (40m de long, 70m de hauteur de mat, 300t, une bôme large de plus d'1m, 700m2 de voilure...).

J'en profite pour lancer un appel : si certains d'entre vous sont intéressés pour faire une virée en mer sur l'Endeavour, on peut peut-être se cotiser (la demi-journée est facturée 15000$ !).

Pour admirer ce bateau, c'est par LA


----------



## starbus (13 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*
Comment va ton [L]égo mon étoile filante...?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Toujours au top 50 du firmament  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*My name is Bus, Starbus,the best of the best of the world of the galaxy of the universe*


----------



## bebert (13 Juin 2002)

Ben moi, j'ai chopé ça à l'école. On m'appelait comme ça. On m'appelait autrement d'ailleurs : Titi, Tibert,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et depuis la première fois où j'ai dû entrer un login + password pour m'identifier (je crois que c'était sur minitel à l'époque) j'ai choisi ce pseudo.

Comme j'ai pas d'imagination, j'ai pas été foutu d'en inventer un plus original.

Et voili. Extraordinaire !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Juin 2002)

Bonjour

Pour moi c'est la deformation que l'on a donner a mon prenom par les personnes que je connais.


----------



## thant (13 Juin 2002)

Moi ca vient de mon Hero préféré de Heroes 3, un jeu d'ordi...

Gaffé vous parce que c'est un vampire...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Juin 2002)

manon 
 c'est tout
donc 
qui dit non?
 manon :
 Et non !!!


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (13 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>D'abord bebert à 16h06
<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

et

  <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Puis beber à 16h47
<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Wahou!! Vous vous êtes syncronisés pour réussir ça??


Moi je répondrais pas au sujet du post puisque je l'ai déjà fait avec ma première identité puis avec celle-ci dans le fameux originel!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Et puis comme vous êtes tous au courant...!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[12 juin 2002 : message édité par Yann-Bleiz]


----------



## decoris (13 Juin 2002)

moi ca vient d'un grand poète latin inconnu, maximus decus hiberius, qui a vécu entre -217 et -182 (et oui, il est mort jeune, à 35 ans) qui à comme écrit quelques chefs d'oeuvres du style "de amo naturae" et "bello palito", ou encore "uinum et pacum".
il est né d'un père fermier et d'une mère fermière, dans la campagne romaine. il s'est engagé comme légionnaire à 17 ans, mais son amour de la nature et des choses simple l'a poussé à se tourner vers la poésie dès l'age de 22 ans. sa première oeuvre , de amo naturae, conte sa vision de la nature et des hommes. ainsi de nombreuses citations sont devenues mondialement célèbres, telles la fameuse :_quel bel oiseau_ ou encore _la grenouille étoilée_, et j'en passe.
malheureusement, sa vie a tourné court un matin de printemps, alors qu'il cherchait son inspiration dans la rivière. absorbé par ses pensées, il ne vit pas un lion qui s'approchait de lui. quand il s'en aperçu, il était trop tard : il se leva brutalement, se cogna à une branche, tomba assomé dans l'eau et se noya...
triste historie que celle de Maximus decus hiberius...


----------



## macinside (13 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par decus:
*moi ca vient d'un grand poète latin inconnu, maximus decus hiberius, qui a vécu entre -217 et -182 (et oui, il est mort jeune, à 35 ans) qui à comme écrit quelques chefs d'oeuvres du style "de amo naturae" et "bello palito", ou encore "uinum et pacum".
il est né d'un père fermier et d'une mère fermière, dans la campagne romaine. il s'est engagé comme légionnaire à 17 ans, mais son amour de la nature et des choses simple l'a poussé à se tourner vers la poésie dès l'age de 22 ans. sa première oeuvre , de amo naturae, conte sa vision de la nature et des hommes. ainsi de nombreuses citations sont devenues mondialement célèbres, telles la fameuse :quel bel oiseau ou encore la grenouille étoilée, et j'en passe.
malheureusement, sa vie a tourné court un matin de printemps, alors qu'il cherchait son inspiration dans la rivière. absorbé par ses pensées, il ne vit pas un lion qui s'approchait de lui. quand il s'en aperçu, il était trop tard : il se leva brutalement, se cogna à une branche, tomba assomé dans l'eau et se noya...
triste historie que celle de Maximus decus hiberius...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

pas la peine de dire ça moi je sais


----------



## decoris (13 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*

pas la peine de dire ça moi je sais   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>






  chaque fois que je raconte cette histoire je suis triste....


----------



## Krynn (13 Juin 2002)

Pour moi ca vient de lance-dragon une serie de livre d'heroic-fantasy.

Krynn c'est le nom du monde. (et oui rien que ca)


----------



## macinside (13 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par decus:
*






  chaque fois que je raconte cette histoire je suis triste....   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

normal a chaque fois tu est deçus


----------



## deadlocker (13 Juin 2002)

Moi, j'ai toujours cru dur comme fer que déçus, c'était en fait "déçus d'Apple"; c'était suite à la lecture d'un de tes posts sur "Réagissez"... M'enfin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ben moi, Deadlocker,

Deadlock: l'impasse en anglais
--&gt; Deadlocker, celui qui fait des impasses

Ce pseudo est en constante concurance avec Fufu (employé au Lycée), que je trouve plus sympas... 

Je ne choisirais jamais entre les deux, mais c'est vrai que désormais Deadlocker n'est utile que dans Q3... à Coté, ça fait un peu dark tout de même...

Enfin, je penserais à ça après mon Bac


----------



## bouilla (14 Juin 2002)

et bien moi, en fait c'est tout simple, je suis tres gros et gras, limite répugnant   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




d'ailleurs j'en profite pour passer un message : s'il y a une grosse ratatouille qui passe par là, je me ferais un plaisir de lui offrir un ptit macdo


----------



## alèm (13 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bouillabaisse:
*et bien moi, en fait c'est tout simple, je suis tres gros et gras, limite répugnant    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

comme moi quoi


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> Davda said :
Mes origines m'ont largement influencé dans le choix de mon pseudo. A la fois breton, polonais, allemand et probablement mexicain, portugais et corse, j'ai choisi davda. <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Dis-moi Davda ? Etant donné la diversité de tes origines, tu as pris une lettre pour chaque origine pour consituer ton pseudo ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Si oui, sais-tu que tu as oublié l'une de tes origines (cf 5 lettres) ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Pour ma part j'aimerais vous racontez qu'une nuit de pleine lune, alors que je me trouvais au centre d'une plaine, je me suis vu entouré d'une nimbe de lumière pâle tout droit descendu de notre soeur la lune....    mais ce ne serait que pure fantaisie   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







La vérité est que j'ai découvert l'excellent site gratuit de jeux online qu'est Goa.com et que j'avais besoin d'un pseudo pour aller Duke Nukemer. Or, face au succès du site, peu de pseudos restent libres. Après mure réflexion, j'ai tenté BlackMoon, qui encore une fois était pris. WhiteMoon s'est alors imposé et, finalement, je n'en suis pas mécontent. Depuis (comme certains ici), c'est resté mon identité cyber, adapté à toutes les sauces et à tous les besoins


----------



## nato kino (14 Juin 2002)

J'ai cru un moment que tu avais choisi ton pseudo après avoir apreçu entre deux portes le séant de The Big...


----------



## yt (14 Juin 2002)

moi j'ai voulu entrer troll ça marchait pas sans doute dejas pris , korigan ça marchait pas non plus alors enervé j'ai tapé deux lettres au hazard et ça a fait yt remarqués j'ai du bol si j'avais tapé avec 5 doigts ça aurait put faire ducon


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Juin 2002)

moi je sais écrire mon nom depuis la maternelle, alors c'est venu tout seul quand je me suis enregistré. Sans doute par association d'idées. Ca doit être freudien !


----------



## decoris (15 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par deadlocker:
*Moi, j'ai toujours cru dur comme fer que déçus, c'était en fait "déçus d'Apple"; c'était suite à la lecture d'un de tes posts sur "Réagissez"... M'enfin   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

meuh non, quelle idée!!





nan, fais un petit tour, tu verras que 85 heu 75% de mes post sont optimistes!


----------



## macinside (15 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par decus:
*

meuh non, quelle idée!!




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

tu veux que je resorte tes premiers posts ?


----------



## decoris (16 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*

tu veux que je resorte tes premiers posts ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

euh ouias, ca serait fun, comme petit cadeau pour mes 1000 post qui arrivent vite (j'ai fini mes exam mardi donc mercredi je vais les passer!)j

mais bon, laisse moi qd meme les approuver avant, ok?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Juin 2002)

J'dois vraiment répondre à cette question?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alors, Gros parceque... je suis gros  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et Minet, parce que je suis.... un minet  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... Ca vous va comme réponse?


----------



## simon (17 Juin 2002)

Ben pour moi il vient de Simon...c'est mon prénom  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 J'aime pas trop les pseudos laors sur ce coup je me suis dis mon prénom c'est au poil...mais si je suis sur un chat ou sur MSN, ICQ c'est plutot SimonTheGood qui est traduction littéralle donne Simon Le Bon...


----------



## Tyler (19 Juin 2002)

Ben moi en fait...

Avez-vous déjà entendu parler de Tyler Durden ?






Durden était ce que l'on pouvait appeler un sacré numéro. Il fabriquait des savons pour gagner sa vie, mais il habitait une maison qui tombait en ruine. Un endroit puant, un vrai trou à rats ... Je me suis toujours demandé si c'était la sienne ou bien un squatte ... Enfin, toujours en est il que Tyler était sans aucun doute l'un des plus grands anarchistes qu'aie porté cette misérable planête. Sa vision du monde était effroyable, cynique, froide ... Aucune estime pour la société, pour la vie, pour lui même. C'était le genre de mec qui savait comment reconstituer du Napalm en effectuant je ne sais quel mélange d'essence et de jus d'orange. Il m'expliqua aussi de quelle façon il s'approvisionnait en graisse pour faire ses savons : il allait voler les déchets de liposuccions dans les poubelles des cliniques de chirurgie esthétique. Comme il le disait si  bien il était "trop heureux de vendre vingt dollars pièce aux  bourgeoises ses savons qu'il avait fabriqué avec la graisse  extraite de leur propre cul".  

Aujourd'hui nous n' avons plus de grandes guerres,  
aujourd'hui notre guerre est spirituelle. 
  
Les objets que l'on possèdent finissent par nous posséder. 
  
Tu n'es pas les habits que tu portes. 
Tu n'es pas la voitures dans laquelle tu roules. 
Tu n'es pas ton porte-feuilles. 
Tu n'es pas un flocon de neige immaculé. 
  
Nous sommes tous fait de cette même matière organique, 
 toujours pourrissante, qui composte tout. 
Nous faisons tous partie de ce tas de composte. 
  
Nous sommes la pourriture de ce monde près a être jeté.  


Ne soit jamais parfait, ne soit jamais complet. 

Vouloir être parfait, c'est de la masturbation. 
  
Ne vous laissez pas happer par le train-train quotidien. 
Prenez plutôt une expression courante et concrétisez-la. 


LA, VOUS Y ETES ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juin 2002)

Tidju Tyler ! ça jette un froid tout ça...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais, par cette chaleur, ça fait du bien


----------



## bateman (19 Juin 2002)

une partie de moi doit être Patrick Bateman.


----------



## huexley (19 Juin 2002)

Ben moi ca viens de la :







Je le trouvais bien sympa  .. Dommage qu'il lui ait suprimé sa pomme sur la fourche  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-&gt; et aussi un peu de Aldous .


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Juin 2002)

Oui, mais il n'y a pas de "u" à Hexley  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Simple erreur de frappe en entrant ton pseudo ?


----------



## huexley (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Endeavour:
*Oui, mais il n'y a pas de "u" à Hexley   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Simple erreur de frappe en entrant ton pseudo ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Il y fallut que je fasse ca ivre mort ..


----------



## legritch (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Tyler:
*Ben moi en fait...

LA, VOUS Y ETES ?




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Y'a encore moyen de s'inscrire dans ton clu club? J'suis un peu nerveux pour le moment et j'ai besoin de me défouler...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2002)

Finalement celui-là j'l'avais bien choisi...............Ciao


----------



## Blob (25 Novembre 2002)

bouh


----------



## casimir (25 Novembre 2002)

ça vient d'ou blob ?


----------



## gribouille (25 Novembre 2002)

Méga-Bouh ! © gribouille
Bouh ! © gribouille


----------



## gribouille (25 Novembre 2002)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> * ça vient d'ou blob ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



d'un truc gluant... pâteux....


----------



## casimir (25 Novembre 2002)

et gribouille ?


----------



## Blob (25 Novembre 2002)

C mit plus haut casimi 
et toi ca vient d'ou ton pelage si orangé?


----------



## casimir (25 Novembre 2002)

Blob a dit:
			
		

> * C mit plus haut casimir*



pas du tout 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Blob a dit:
			
		

> *et toi ca vient d'ou ton pelage si orangé?*



Gloubiboulga Powah


----------



## gribouille (25 Novembre 2002)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> * et gribouille ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



et ta sur ....


----------



## casimir (25 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gribouille:</font><hr />* 

et ta sur ....  *<hr /></blockquote>

elle va bien merci


----------



## gribouille (25 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par casimir:</font><hr />* 

elle va bien merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

tiens tiens je croyais que t'en avais pas ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2002)

Le Dr. Evil, interprété par Mike Myers, est l'ennemi juré d'Austin Powers. J'ai choisi ce pseudonyme par dérision sans doute, le personnage en question étant plus connu pour sa bêtise que pour sa méchanceté. Mon choix a peut-être aussi été influencé par "Evil Angel", une chanson de Rufus Wainwright que j'écoutais alors beaucoup. Voilà.

Ceci dit, pour aller dans le sens de Tyler, que je lis toujours avec plaisir : je ne suis pas mon pseudo.

Pour en savoir plus sur le Dr. Evil : Dr. Evils Lair.


----------



## casimir (25 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gribouille:</font><hr />* 

tiens tiens je croyais que t'en avais pas ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>

lui non moi si


----------



## Crüniac (25 Novembre 2002)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> * Le Dr. Evil, interprété par Mike Myers, est l'ennemi juré d'Austin Powers. *



Tu dois pas être dépaysé parce qu'il y a ton clone Minime dans les parages


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Novembre 2002)

C'est le titre du premier album de LT-No


----------



## melaure (25 Novembre 2002)

m4k-Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> * Hurrican&lt;BR&gt;C'est une contraction de Hurricane (la tornade c'est comme çà qu'on m'appelait quand on faisait des parties sur Amiga ...), et Turrican un jeu très fameux sur Amiga. Ce pseudo je l'ai depuis presque 8 ans ... époque ou AMosaïc m'a permis de découvrir le net sur mon Amiga 1200 (que j'utilise toujours  [image]http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/grin.gif" border="0[/image] ).*



J'ai aussi hésité à prendre un pseudo d'un des jeux que j'adorais sur Amiga (ou même sur CPC 6128) mais j'utilise mon pseudo depuis 1989, après avoir lu une deuxième fois le Seigneur des Anneaux ...


----------



## ApplePie (25 Novembre 2002)

voir  içi


----------



## Foguenne (26 Novembre 2002)

Mon grand-père s'appele Foguenne. mon père s'appele Foguenne, du coup, je m'appele Foguenne. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. (mon arrière grand-père s'appelait Foguenne et son père aussi... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## gribouille (26 Novembre 2002)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> * Mon grand-père s'appele Foguenne. mon père s'appele Foguenne, du coup, je m'appele Foguenne.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est bien ce qu'il me semblait... y'a un nid... faut vraiment trouver une solution définitive...

gribouille demande rillettes pour un nettoyage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




acide caustique, nitrique, lance flammes, napalm, cannon à rayons gamma très haute densité.... mackie tu portes les bidons dangereux... rillettes et moi on pose pour les journalistes de la revue "coins de rues &amp; images profondes"


----------



## alèm (26 Novembre 2002)

Pas touche à mon Paulo !! 'tention !!


----------



## macinside (26 Novembre 2002)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> * mackie tu portes les bidons dangereux... *



j'ai quelqu'un pour faire ça (air suivez mon regarder)


----------



## casimir (26 Novembre 2002)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> * Pas touche à mon Paulo !! 'tention !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



même moi ?


----------



## gribouille (26 Novembre 2002)

tout dépends de ce que tu lui feras ....


----------



## alèm (26 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par casimir:</font><hr />* 

même moi ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

mackie, va te brosser !!


----------



## gribouille (26 Novembre 2002)

vas y mackie grrrr grrrr gnnnnn attaque attaque....


----------



## alèm (26 Novembre 2002)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> * vas y mackie grrrr grrrr gnnnnn attaque attaque....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mackie ? un si mignon petit matou ? non, c'est un gentil petit chat le mackie !!


----------



## Luc G (26 Novembre 2002)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> * Mon grand-père s'appele Foguenne. mon père s'appele Foguenne, du coup, je m'appele Foguenne.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pas un brin d'imagination, ces belges.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










C'est pas comme moi : Luc parce que c'est mon prénom, G parce que je me suis dit qu'il y avait peut-être d'autres Luc. Comme je voyais pas l'intérêt de mettre mon nom (et que j'avais la flemme), j'ai mis l'initiale dudit nom (celui, de mon père, de mon grand-père, etc.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 quoiqu'il paraîtrait que j'ai ancêtre plus lointain qui s'appelerait paranthropus quelque chose  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).


----------



## alèm (26 Novembre 2002)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> *  quoiqu'il paraîtrait que j'ai ancêtre plus lointain qui s'appelerait paranthropus quelque chose
> 
> 
> 
> ...




toi aussi !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






















j'en ai un qui s'appelle Habilis aussi un africain


----------



## gribouille (26 Novembre 2002)

ah.... thebig, un soir bourré sur les forums m'avais avoué descendre des Abrutissaurus-ploucs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




faut demander à notre père Fouras du bar : Aricosec.... lui qui à connus les dinosaures du Mézozoïque


----------



## maousse (26 Novembre 2002)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> *j'en ai un qui s'appelle Habilis aussi un africain
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bernard, celui qui joue avec des cartes ?


----------



## alèm (26 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr />* 

Bernard, celui qui joue avec des cartes ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

non Albert qui joue au dé !!


----------



## gribouille (26 Novembre 2002)

Babillis.... alem enfin c'est une marque d'épilateurs pour femmes.... Alem t'as pas honte... tu pourrais squatter autre chose quand même comme ancêtre...


dis tu vas pas faire parti des Bratisla Boys avec moa  ?


----------



## macinside (26 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alÃ¨m:</font><hr />* 

mackie ? un si mignon petit matou ? non, c'est un gentil petit chat le mackie !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>


j'ai pas les chat


----------



## alèm (26 Novembre 2002)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> * Babillis.... alem enfin c'est une marque d'épilateurs pour femmes.... Alem t'as pas honte... tu pourrais squatter autre chose quand même comme ancêtre... *



_oups j'ma trompéch_







			
				gribouille a dit:
			
		

> * dis tu vas pas faire parti des Bratisla Boys avec moa  ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



on peut se faire toucher le pompom souvent ?


----------



## gribouille (26 Novembre 2002)

vi vi je te laisse les lesbiennes, les chiens sont pour mackie... moi le reste...


----------



## alèm (26 Novembre 2002)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> * vi vi je te laisse les lesbiennes, les chiens sont pour mackie... moi le reste...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ah non, j'ai arrêté les lesbiennes je passe aus filles _normales_ désormais


----------



## Luc G (26 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 
j'en ai un qui s'appelle Habilis aussi  *<hr /></blockquote>

On me l'a dit aussi, mais parfois, quand je me regarde faire, j'ai du mal à le croire ou alors c'est que ça s'est dégradé depuis  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enfin, entre le zinjanthrope, Orrorin et les autres, tous ces noms me font toujours rêver. Nos chers paléanthropologues ont encore du nez pour les choisir. Imaginez qu'ils les aient appelé HomoX ou HomoMicroMou : quelle tristesse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Cro-Magnon, Erectus, Sinanthrope, voilà qui a du goût. Et je ne parle pas de ce qu'on aurait perdu dans les jurons du capitaine Haddock.


----------



## maousse (26 Novembre 2002)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> *  Cro-Magnon, Erectus, Sinanthrope, voilà qui a du goût. Et je ne parle pas de ce qu'on aurait perdu dans les jurons du capitaine Haddock.   *


Mon petit ami ne jure pas, il s'exclame !


----------



## alèm (26 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr />* 
Mon petit ami ne jure pas, il s'exclame ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

tiens, je croyais que ton petit ami c'était compote


----------



## macinside (26 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

ah non, j'ai arrêté les lesbiennes je passe aus filles normales désormais  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

je suis preneur


----------



## maousse (26 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

tiens, je croyais que ton petit ami c'était compote   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














*<hr /></blockquote>
Je préfère Andros, en parlant de trophé


----------



## alèm (26 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr />* 

je suis preneur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

d'otages ??


----------



## gribouille (26 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

tiens, je croyais que ton petit ami c'était compote   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














*<hr /></blockquote>

*PURÉEEEE çA VAS TOURNER UN TEL MÉLANGE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*  faut s'en débarrasser avec le steevy d'M6, ça vas faire trop là


----------



## macinside (26 Novembre 2002)

non 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais je peu aussi le faire


----------



## alèm (26 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr />* 
Je préfère Andros, en parlant de trophé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>


tu aimes la glace ma cochonne


----------



## maousse (26 Novembre 2002)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> * non
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tu veux te faire steevy ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ça promet !


----------



## macinside (26 Novembre 2002)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> *  faut s'en débarrasserb]*


*

je vais en parler a un ami si ça peu aller avec le gloubiboulga 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## alèm (26 Novembre 2002)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> * PURÉEEEE çA VAS TOURNER UN TEL MÉLANGE
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ça doit être la tourte ça, ça pue du cul les tourtes !!


----------



## maousse (26 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr />* 
Tu veux te faire steevy ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ça promet !  *<hr /></blockquote>
Je parle du point de vue de la langue Française, bien sûr...


----------



## alèm (26 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr />* 
Je parle du point de vue de la langue Française, bien sûr...  *<hr /></blockquote>

oui mais après c'est plus du cul que tu pues mais de la gueule attention


----------



## gribouille (26 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr />* 
Tu veux te faire steevy ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ça promet !  *<hr /></blockquote>

un vrai garage à tout et n'importe quoi, tu pourras y stocker tout tes vieilleries du SAV mackie


----------



## maousse (26 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 


tu aimes la glace ma cochonne  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>
oui, au melon !


----------



## macinside (26 Novembre 2002)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> *tu pourras y stocker tout tes vieilleries du SAV mackie
> 
> 
> 
> ...



non moi je revend tout


----------



## gribouille (26 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr />* 
oui, au melon ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote> 100% jus de racaille ?


----------



## alèm (26 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gribouille:</font><hr />* 

un vrai garage à tout et n'importe quoi, tu pourras y stocker tout tes vieilleries du SAV mackie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

donc deux ou trois vibros qui lui servait de bigoudis chauffants pour ses mises en pli !


----------



## gribouille (26 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr />* 

non moi je revend tout 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*<hr /></blockquote> Picsou .... pas casimir que t'aurais du choisir


----------



## macinside (26 Novembre 2002)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> *  100% jus de racaille ?   *



avec ou sans jean ?


----------



## alèm (26 Novembre 2002)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> *  Picsou .... pas casimir que t'aurais du choisir
> 
> 
> 
> ...



il a rien choisi, c'est Casimir qui avait la plus grosse !!


----------



## gribouille (26 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

donc deux ou trois vibros qui lui servait de bigoudis chauffants pour ses mises en pli !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

et elle s'épile au fer à souder.... l'ai croisé peut de temps après dans une backroom la folle-couture-techno-couine... à paris


----------



## macinside (26 Novembre 2002)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> *  Picsou .... pas casimir que t'aurais du choisir
> 
> 
> 
> ...




j'ai bien mon casimir, mais ça se vend aussi


----------



## alèm (26 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr />* 

avec ou sans jean ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

en jogging blanc, ça l'fait plus !


----------



## Luc G (26 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr />* 
Mon petit ami ne jure pas, il s'exclame ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

Je dirai même qu'il déclame.

Et c'est quand même mieux à base de grec et de latin qu'à base de C ou de Java (quoique l'homme de java soit un pithécanthrope, si je ne me prends pas les pieds dans les branches).

Tiens, je crois que je vais lever mon verre à nos glorieux ancêtres. Quant au chaînon manquant (il ne manque plus d'ailleurs, paraît-il), je propose de l'appeler pseudanthrope ou incognitanthrope ou discrépithecus ou l'anonymanthrope. Mais en fait, Bobby Lapointe avait déjà dit ça beaucoup mieux.


----------



## macinside (26 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

il a rien choisi, c'est Casimir qui avait la plus grosse !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

non 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 il est gentil c'est tout


----------



## alèm (26 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gribouille:</font><hr />* 

et elle s'épile au fer à souder.... l'ai croisé peut de temps après dans une backroom la folle-couture-techno-couine... à paris  *<hr /></blockquote>

sponsorisée par "Tourte au poil, pue-du-cul garanti" ??


----------



## gribouille (26 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr />* 

non 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 il est gentil c'est tout 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

c'est ce que disent tous les vieux pervers


----------



## alèm (26 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr />* 

non 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 il est gentil c'est tout 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

tu dis ça parce qu'il ne t'attache pas comme le précédent ?


----------



## maousse (26 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr />* 

Je dirai même qu'il déclame.

Et c'est quand même mieux à base de grec et de latin qu'à base de C ou de Java (quoique l'homme de java soit un pithécanthrope, si je ne me prends pas les pieds dans les branches).

Tiens, je crois que je vais lever mon verre à nos glorieux ancêtres. Quant au chaînon manquant (il ne manque plus d'ailleurs, paraît-il), je propose de l'appeler pseudanthrope ou incognitanthrope ou discrépithecus ou l'anonymanthrope. Mais en fait, Bobby Lapointe avait déjà dit ça beaucoup mieux.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>
Referme le dictionnaire sur tes genoux !


----------



## casimir (26 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr />* 

non 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 il est gentil c'est tout 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

je suis très gentil


----------



## casimir (26 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gribouille:</font><hr />* 

c'est ce que disent tous les vieux pervers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

je suis paas vieux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'ai 25 ans


----------



## maousse (26 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

tu dis ça parce qu'il ne t'attache pas comme le précédent ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>
Mackie est passé au Tefal ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Plus pratique pour passer à la casserole


----------



## alèm (26 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr />* 
Referme le dictionnaire sur tes genoux ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

ouf, j'ai cru que t'allais dire "ta brayette" !!  :d


----------



## gribouille (26 Novembre 2002)

tu sais quoi... et ben l'acteur qui joue Casimir (le vrai et je plaisante pas) habite à deux pas de chez moi... juste à côté de ma petitre rue.... hé oui c'est un lyonnais.... on achète notre pain à la même boulangerie... vers la place sathonay

tu devineras jamais qu'elle est sa véritable profession à ce cher ? Psychanalyste 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et casimir durant ses loisirs ?


----------



## alèm (26 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr />* 
Mackie est passé au Tefal ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Plus pratique pour passer à la casserole 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

le teflon ne nécessite pas de lubrifiant !!


----------



## alèm (26 Novembre 2002)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> *on achète notre pain à la même boulangerie... vers la place sathonay*



on sait donc où t'attraper les miches !!


----------



## Luc G (26 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr />* 
Referme le dictionnaire sur tes genoux ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

Je peux pas, j'ai déjà l'ibook sur les genoux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais j'aime bien les dictionnaires un peu décalés (si tu as des références, ça m'intéresse) : je vois bien Carelman commettre, après le dictionnaire des objets introuvables, le dictionnaire des forumeurs improbables.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je vous (nous  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) y vois déjà.


----------



## alèm (26 Novembre 2002)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> *  le dictionnaire des forumeurs improbables.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



beaucoup de choses s'expliquent sur iChat comme elles s'expliquaient naguère sur AIM !


----------



## rezba (27 Novembre 2002)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> * c'est vrai il vient d'où votre pseudo ? *



du russe _rezba_: sculpture de bois.

_non, c'est pas vrai, ça n'a rien à voir avec ça, c'était juste histoire de reprendre le fil..._


----------



## krystof (29 Novembre 2002)

Bah moi, c'est pas très compliqué non plus. Y a juste l'orthographe qui change


----------



## Graphistecomfr (21 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par huexley:</font><hr /> * Ben moi ca viens de la :&lt;P&gt; 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 &lt;P&gt;Je le trouvais bien sympa  .. Dommage qu'il lui ait suprimé sa pomme sur la fourche  [image]http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/grin.gif" border="0[/image]&lt;P&gt;-&amp;gt; et aussi un peu de Aldous . * 

[/QUOTE]

J'aurai jamais cru que l'on puisse choisir un nom d'ornithorynque !


----------



## DARKEMUS (26 Juillet 2003)

C'est marrant ces questions...

En donnant la réponse à cet énigmatique surnom, j'ai l'impression de me retrouver tout nu.

Ou sans plume en ce qui me concerne.

Mon surnom classique est l'Autruche.

En anglais : emus

Auquel je rajoute un petit côte obscur... 

Soit Darkemus...

Voilà. j'ai plus qu'à m'envoler (j'y arrive toujours pas. C'est con une autruche, hein ??)

Gilles


----------



## kamkil (26 Juillet 2003)

J'ai deja repondu a la question, non?


----------



## dude (26 Juillet 2003)

ça vient d'un film très connu: the big lebowski.. Je veux etre comme lui..


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (30 Avril 2005)

*Ahahahahaaaaa, ça sent bon le thread plein de poussière ressorti de l'oubli le plus profond*  




Bon, voilà, alors, pour célébrer mon changement de pseudo, je vais vous en conter l'histoire qui remonte il y a fort fort longtemps et à mon enfance passée fort loin d'ici dans un froid pays fort fort lointain où les yétis pullulent, enfermé dans un monastère bouddhiste uniquement vêtu d'une robe rouge et chaussé de spartiates sandales de chanvre tressé, passant tout mon temps dans un état méditatif permanent à faire tourner des rouleaux de prière et frapper sur un gong.

Un jour, lassé de cette vie rude et dépouillée de tout plaisir terrestre, j'ai décidé de quitter mes chères montagnes à dos de yack laineux, me nourrissant uniquement de lait dudit animal et des plantes éparses trouvées sur mon chemin, attiré par les sirènes de la société de consommation et au chant du Macintosh.
Dur, long et pénible fut mon voyage, parsemé de milles embûches et d'innombrables périls exposé aux aléas climatiques des austères contrées que j'aurai traversé. Deux années me furent nécessaires pour atteindre la mer. 

Je décidais alors d'entreprendre la construction d'un radeau du bambou que j'appela "la Méduse". 
Je pris ensuite la mer bien décidé à traverser l'océan pacifique, pour atteindre 8 mois plus tard après moultes tempêtes, les plages de Palm beach. Après avoir repris mes esprit, je repris mon baton de pèlerin ne me fiant qu'à ma bonne étoile à destination d'une petite ville nommée Cupertino où je décidais enfin de goûter à un repos bien mérité.

Je ne tardais pas à trouver un emploi rémunéré comme pizaïolo qui me permis d'acheter une de ces machines frappées d'une pomme que je convoitais tant. 
Internet me fit découvrir Mac G et le peuple du bar où je me découvris tant de merveilleux amis.
Pour me rapprocher de vous que je décidais enfin de venir m'établir en France.

C'est en souvenir de ces tendres_et pourtant rudes_ années que j'ai choisi ce pseudo afin de rendre un honneur mérité à mes maîtres spirituels.


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Avril 2005)

que c'est bô......ça me tire les larmes.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon,  je voulais vous dire....d'ou viens mon pseudo....mais, non......  
puis bon, c'est vulgaire et les photos qu'il me faudrait vous montrer pour que vous compreniez sont obscenes.....
tout ce que j'aime quoi.......


----------



## CheepnisAroma (30 Avril 2005)




----------



## MacMadam (30 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai il vien d'ou votre pseudo ?


 ... du plus profond manque d'inspiration qu'il y ait sur terre :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2005)

Diminution de Corentin.


----------



## joeldu18cher (30 Avril 2005)

mon premier forum, le seul ou presque depuis!! et aucune habitude des forums et des pseudos ..alors j'ai fait simple pour que l'on me repère facilement .. meme si c'est un peu trop premier degré  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rose: 
mmm comment fait on pour changer de pseudo??


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2005)

On demande à Benjamin


----------



## MacEntouziast (30 Avril 2005)

Fastoche : j'étais Windows
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Indifférent, donc je ne pouvais être que ......


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (30 Avril 2005)

Moi j'ai un trip avec les kilts, donc fallait que je le mette dans le pseudo, et puis sinon, ben les boucs c'est pas qu'ils puent non, c'est juste que ça sonne bien, j'trouvais ça fun un bouc en kilt
Et puis j'adore le wisky


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Diminution de Corentin.



et avant ça de Cmoventin...puis de Colentin......waow......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 



			
				Cor a dit:
			
		

> On demande à Benjamin



ha, oui, c'est vrai que tu sais comment on fait.....


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Avril 2005)

Il vient de loin.


----------



## Lio70 (30 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Il vient de loin.


On te sait amateur de blues et de jazz. Viendrait pas d'ici par hasard?


----------



## guytantakul (30 Avril 2005)

moi, mon pseudo, il vient du bas du dos


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Avril 2005)

P'tet ben !


----------



## guytantakul (30 Avril 2005)

Rhôoo, moi qui pensais que c'était "honni boy" mal orthographié !  
zute de zute alors...

Vous inquiétez pas - je pars bientôt


----------



## Michel Nascar (30 Avril 2005)

Moi je cherchais des joueurs de Nascar sur Macintosh
Et si tu fais une recherche sur Nascar... 
Je suis sur que tu me vois à quelque part dans ta recherche.....  
Je n'ai toujours pas de joueurs de Nascar... QUÉBECOIS pour autant....


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (30 Avril 2005)

Michel Nascar a dit:
			
		

> Moi je cherchais des joueurs de Nascar sur Macintosh
> Et si tu fais une recherche sur Nascar...
> Je suis sur que tu me vois à quelque part dans ta recherche.....
> Je n'ai toujours pas de joueurs de Nascar... QUÉBECOIS pour autant....



Oui mais Michel c'est pourquoi


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (30 Avril 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

>



on l'a échappé belle


----------



## Michel Nascar (30 Avril 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais Michel c'est pourquoi



RÉFLÉCHIE...


----------



## Avril-VII (30 Avril 2005)

Moi c'est le nom d'un cheval que je monte.

Mais j'aimerais changer de pseudo, je fais comment ? :modo:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2005)

Michel Nascar a dit:
			
		

> RÉFLÉCHIE...



c'est samedi: il fatigue


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (30 Avril 2005)

Michel Nascar a dit:
			
		

> RÉFLÉCHIE...



à cause de villeneuve


----------



## Michel Nascar (30 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> c'est samedi: il fatigue


 
Regarde ce que tu as écrit toi même.....
Tout ce qui n'est pas donné ou partagé est perdu


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (30 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> c'est samedi: il fatigue



Lemmy, cet échange infirme ta "théorie" des smilies


----------



## Pierrou (30 Avril 2005)

Moi c'est un surnom qui me colle à la peau depuis le collège, tout simplement


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Lemmy, cet échange infirme ta "théorie" des smilies



en effet: j'aurais du mettre  "c'est samedi, il fatigue"


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (30 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> en effet: j'aurais du mettre  "c'est samedi, il fatigue"



Je parle de la réaction de Michel Nascar


----------



## El_ChiCo (30 Avril 2005)

El_ChiCo, parce qu'il en faut...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (30 Avril 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

>



*SI tu pouvais éviter les images pornographiques....merci  *


----------



## Adrienhb (1 Mai 2005)

OUh là, moi c'est hachement original: mon prénom suivi des initiales des des deux parties de mon nom.

Ouais... je suis allé le chercher très loin ce pseudo...   

A.


----------



## bompi (1 Mai 2005)

Tout bêtement un diminutif de mon nom de famille donné par un collègue de mon premier boulot. Tout le monde l'aime bien et il est adaptable (ex. Bompi -> Bompito pour les hispanophones : trop fort  )


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Mai 2005)

Heu, moi, c'est parce que je suis pauvre et pas beau   

Hé, non, je rigole. Je suis riche et très beau   

Non, en fait, j'en sais rien  :rose: 

Et puis, pourquoi pas : ça ou autre chose


----------



## sofiping (1 Mai 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Heu, moi, c'est parce que je suis pauvre et pas beau
> 
> Hé, non, je rigole. Je suis riche et très beau
> 
> ...



Si tu rajoutes intelligent et drôle je veux bien t'epouser


----------



## sofiping (1 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *SI tu pouvais éviter les images pornographiques....merci  *



  :rose: oh j'ai tombée   :casse:


----------



## sofiping (1 Mai 2005)

je disait donc que son coiffeur avait oublier de retirer le bac de rincage


----------



## CheepnisAroma (1 Mai 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> on l'a échappé belle


*MORT DE RIRE !!!!!!!!!!!*


C'est la première fois que j'éclate de rire sur MacGe


----------



## House M.D. (1 Mai 2005)

Mon pseudo? Pfiouuuu... Mais c'est mon vrai nom bien sûr !  

Nan, pour être sérieuse, ça vient d'un manga, Love Hina, et je me retrouve assez dans le personnage... Enfin, sauf sur quelques détails


----------



## sylko (1 Mai 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> à cause de villeneuve



C'est pas Michel. C'est Jacques Villeneuve. Notre voisin de l'AES. 

Pour moi, comme déjà posté, c'est simplement les premières lettres de mon prénom et celles de mon nom.


----------



## Caster (1 Mai 2005)

d'un ancien personnage de Jeu de rôle ... pas très original, c'est vrai


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2005)

ben le mien resulte d'un etude tres elaboré , sophistiqué et tres recherché   

mon prenom      

pourquoi V a la fin ?   

parce que comme cela , on pense a robert , robert d'AVignon     
et pas a une fille !!! :love:


----------



## Nobody (1 Mai 2005)

Pour ma part, c'est Naas   qui avait trouvé la réponse:
c'est parce que "Nobody is perfect".
 

Ou alors, c'est parce que c'est my name.
 

Ou encore parce que je suis un pur esprit et que je n'ai pas de corps.
 

Ou bien parce que j'ai une absence d'estime de moi.
 :rose: 

Ou bien parce que chez moi je n'ai pas droit au chapitre.
 

Va savoir...


----------



## macarel (1 Mai 2005)

Macarel: juron languedocien, avec 2 "l" (macarell) en Catalan du nord.
Vient du mot neerlandais "makelaar" depuis 1278. Makelaar= courtier ou intermédiaire.
 
En français "plus large": maquereau :mouais:


----------



## Freelancer (1 Mai 2005)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> En français "plus large": maquereau :mouais:



Donc, madame claude etait une une mère macarell?


----------



## molgow (1 Mai 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Pour ma part, c'est Naas   qui avait trouvé la réponse:
> c'est parce que "Nobody is perfect".



Ton avatar, c'est bien un des Monty Python ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Mai 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Pour ma part, c'est Naas   qui avait trouvé la réponse:
> c'est parce que "Nobody is perfect".
> 
> Ou alors, c'est parce que c'est my name.
> ...



*Ne serais tu pas autrement un simple numéro de sécurité sociale, un individu aliéné par la matrice, déshumanisé et dématérialisé ?*


----------



## Avril-VII (1 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Ne serais tu pas autrement un simple numéro de sécurité sociale, un individu aliéné par la matrice, déshumanisé et dématérialisé ?*



:love: :love:


----------



## El_ChiCo (1 Mai 2005)

mais en fait, c'est marrant comme nom Avril VII...


----------



## Avril-VII (1 Mai 2005)

Ce nom n'a rien de psychédélique en fait.

C'est simplement le nom d'un cheval, mais je suis à la recherche actuellement d'un nouveau pseudo et d'un nouvel avatar, le cheval ca me soule, place à ma personalité propre à moi personnelle.:mouais

Je cherche.

Et toi ton avatar, est mystérieux par contre. :love:


----------



## El_ChiCo (1 Mai 2005)

Mais je n'ai jamais dit que c'était psychédélique... Je me suis juste mis à le trouver marrant... Maintenant, je ne sais pas pourquoi en fait...


----------



## Avril-VII (1 Mai 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> Mais je n'ai jamais dit que c'était psychédélique... Je me suis juste mis à le trouver marrant... Maintenant, je ne sais pas pourquoi en fait...







On peut même dire qu'il est pas terrible en fait ce pseudo.


----------



## El_ChiCo (1 Mai 2005)

J'essaye bien de t'en trouver un autre, mais je ne te connais pas assez en fait...


----------



## Macounette (1 Mai 2005)

Moi, c'est Macounette. 

Heu ... :mouais:
En fait c'est mon pseudo.  mais c'est aussi moi. Enfin je pense. 

ça doit être parce que j'aime les macs. :love:


----------



## Stargazer (1 Mai 2005)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Mon pseudo? Pfiouuuu... Mais c'est mon vrai nom bien sûr !
> 
> Nan, pour être sérieuse, ça vient d'un manga, Love Hina, et je me retrouve assez dans le personnage... Enfin, sauf sur quelques détails



Les coups donnés en moins ???


----------



## miosis (1 Mai 2005)

Salut,   

Myosis c'est lorsque la pupille de ton oeil diminue, mais en fait j'me suis planté j'ai ecrit myosis avec un "i"  :hein:  après reflexion j'me suis dit que c'était plus original avec un "i"  :rateau: 

en fait c'est une infermière qui m'a expliqué tout ça    depuis je l'ai gardé comme pseudo

valà et pis c'est tout


----------



## Nobody (1 Mai 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> mais en fait, c'est marrant comme nom Avril VII...



Avril VII, comme on dirait Benoit XVI?


----------



## El_ChiCo (1 Mai 2005)

ouais, ou Rocky IV 
C'est pour ça que je trouve ca marrant...


----------



## miosis (1 Mai 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> ouais, ou Rocky IV
> C'est pour ça que je trouve ca marrant...



ou pourquoi pas mio 6


----------



## Nobody (1 Mai 2005)

miosis a dit:
			
		

> ou pourquoi pas mio 6


 Excellent!

Et en tirant un peu: Nobo 10?


----------



## macarel (1 Mai 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Donc, madame claude etait une une mère macarell?


"macarelle" effectivement


----------



## House M.D. (1 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Les coups donnés en moins ???


 Nanan, ça c'est inclus dans le package


----------



## jeanphi971 (1 Mai 2005)

Début du prénon et département d'habitation. Quizzzzzzzzzzz !!!


----------



## le_magi61 (1 Mai 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Excellent!
> 
> Et en tirant un peu: Nobo 10?


et un tirant beaucoup : magi61 (lire les chiffres un par un)


----------



## El_ChiCo (1 Mai 2005)

c'est pas le score du PSG ça, 61 ?
(Oui ca date et alors ?)


----------



## toys (1 Mai 2005)

dans les main des ses dame je ne suis q'un jouet


----------



## Stargazer (1 Mai 2005)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Nanan, ça c'est inclus dans le package



Je sais pas pourquoi mais je m'en doutais un peu ...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> dans les main des ses dame je ne suis q'un jouet




*Faut jamais avouer des choses pareilles mec !*


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Mai 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> je suis à la recherche actuellement d'un nouveau pseudo et d'un nouvel avatar, place à ma personalité propre à moi personnelle.:mouais
> Je cherche.




*Eh Avril, t'as qu'à ouvrir un thread pour ça ! nan ?*


----------



## Joachim du Balay (2 Mai 2005)

Quand je me suis inscrit sur McG, il y a un certain temps déjà, étant complètement nioubie en tout - y compris en clavier - j'ai pris comme pseudo ce que j'avais sous la main, ou plutôt sous _le_ doigt: _azerty_...  

Arrivé à 999 messages, ma modestie naturelle pouvant difficilement s'accomoder du titre ronflant de "membre d'élite", surtout avec un pseudo pareil, je me suis donc réinscrit...

Et comme j'habite un quartier nommé - avec l'à-propos et l'imagination propres aux conseils municipaux -"quartier de la Pléïade" (il est coincé entre une autoroute et le RER)- où l'on y trouve évidemment les rues Ronsard et Cie, et que je me lançais à cette époque à fond dans Flight Simulator (oui, oui, sur PC...   ), mon pseudo fut tout trouvé...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (3 Mai 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Si tu rajoutes intelligent et drôle je veux bien t'epouser



Mince, j'ai lu ta réponse trop tard ! La place est encore libre ?  :love:


----------



## sofiping (3 Mai 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Mince, j'ai lu ta réponse trop tard ! La place est encore libre ?  :love:



Et en plus , il se fiche complétement de savoir comment est la promise :affraid:    :sick:   

ou est ce qu'on siiiiiiiiiigne ???? :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (3 Mai 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Et en plus , il se fiche complétement de savoir comment est la promise :affraid:    :sick:



Me dit pas que ton avatar c'est vraiment toi ?????  :affraid: 



			
				sofiping a dit:
			
		

> ou est ce qu'on siiiiiiiiiigne ???? :love:  :love:  :love:



Heu, ou tu veux   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Et en plus , il se fiche complétement de savoir comment est la promise :affraid:    :sick:



c'est la beauté du c½ur qui compte


----------



## semac (3 Mai 2005)

semac = début de mon prénom et la fin vous connaissez tous cette petite bête pleine de puce (électronique) dont personne ici ne peut plus se passer !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Mai 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> (...)vous connaissez tous cette petite bête pleine de puce (électronique) dont personne ici ne peut plus se passer !



Tu veux parler de ton robot AIBO qui a des puces ? :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## Mac et Kette (3 Mai 2005)

je dois vous faire un dessin....


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Mai 2005)

Mac et Kette a dit:
			
		

> je dois vous faire un dessin....



T'as pas eu droit au supplice de l'iPod la dernière fois, mais je crois qu'on va arranger ça très bientôt


----------



## robindesbois (3 Mai 2005)

Moi ça vient de ma générosité et de ma droiture!!!!
Non pas de mes collants!!!!! 
Enfin peut être!!!!!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Mai 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas eu droit au supplice de l'iPod la dernière fois, mais je crois qu'on va arranger ça très bientôt



Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Finn_Atlas.


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Mai 2005)

Fab'Fab, pour El Fabulous Fab, surnom que m'a donné un pote qui vit à Tahiti.
Et puis Fab, on m'appelle comme ça depuis la maternelle, alors Fab'Fab au moins, c'est un peu nouveau...


----------



## valoriel (3 Mai 2005)

Houlà!! C'est pas une question à poser ça 

Bon, c'est un vieux pseudo qui date (4 ans quans même) de mes débuts sur internet. Depuis, pour plus de simplicité je l'utilise toujours.


----------



## Mac et Kette (4 Mai 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas eu droit au supplice de l'iPod la dernière fois, mais je crois qu'on va arranger ça très bientôt



bon, puisque tu le prend comme ça, je vais te compter l'histoire de MAc et Kette....:

il etait une fois, un jeune croisé qui comme beaucoup de rebelle de son age, decida de partir a l'opposé de Jerusalem.....vers le nord donc....

il grimpait, il grimpait vers le froid et contre le vent.....
un jour il arriva au pied d'un superbe volcan... et pensant y trouver la chaleur....le gravit....
arrivé au sommet, il n'y trouva que le froid une fois de plus......
quel desaroi....
il s'ecria...: *et Ma kekette......* 
puis decida de descendre par l'autre versant...
versant au pied duquel il trouva une cité....
il parcouru la cité et fini par y trouver un gentil Pretre....le pretre Cisseau (un specialiste de la decoupe de fil....tout les fils....des user de la nuit au fil d'ariane......)
ce pretre lui dit en le voyant....: vous vous avez peché......
et le jeune croisé, s'ecria : oui, j'ai crié et ma Kekette du sommet du volcan...
et c'est la que le pretre lui dit, alors on vous nommera le Pelerin Mac et Kette...et vous porterai ce nom jusqu'a ce que vous trouviez la voie de la dénioubisation......

voie qu'il cherche encore......
il parait qu'il est disparu depuis.....mais grace a la voie du net et du virtuel, son nom resonne encore......

fin de l'histoire.....  
et sache que pendant sa penitence, il a goute au joie du supplice de l'ipod....mais y ayant pris du plaisir, il decida de ralonger sa quete......

pauvre Mac et Kette....


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Mai 2005)

y en a qui savent plus que raconter pour ce rendre interessant.......


----------



## richard-deux (4 Mai 2005)

Pourquoi richarddeux?
En fait, c'était en 2000, lorsque j'ai eu internet, il me fallait un pseudo pour je ne sais plus quel site.
Que choisir?
En premier, je tape mon prénom mais celui-ci était déjà utilisé par une autre personne.
Alors, je regarde autour de moi et je vois ce CD.


----------



## semac (4 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux parler de ton robot AIBO qui a des puces ? :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:




diantre un PCiste c'est infiltré dans le réseau !! :mouais:


----------



## gKatarn (4 Mai 2005)

Ceux qui ont joué à DarkForces  comprendront


----------



## maiwen (29 Mai 2005)

Moi j'ai choisi ce pseudo il y a 1 ans 1/2, en m'inscrivant sur un forum sur Tolkien et je voulais pas m'appeler Arwen ou Galadriel comme toutes les filles alors jme suis dit tiens, "maiwen" ça sonne bien   et depuis c'est mon pseudo sur tous les forums où je m'inscrit  ... mais sinon c'est juste un prénom  :rose:  :rose:


----------



## toys (29 Mai 2005)

toys car je ne suis qu'un jouet, j en est marre des prise au sérieux, jouon s'est mieux


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> j en est marre des prise au sérieux, jouon s'est mieux



Mackie ! On avait dit qu'on arrêtait avec les multiples pseudos, non ?


----------



## macinside (29 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai choisi ce pseudo il y a 1 ans 1/2, en m'inscrivant sur un forum sur Tolkien et je voulais pas m'appeler Arwen ou Galadriel comme toutes les filles alors jme suis dit tiens, "maiwen" ça sonne bien   et depuis c'est mon pseudo sur tous les forums où je m'inscrit  ... mais sinon c'est juste un prénom  :rose:  :rose:



et Maiwen c'est aussi très jolie :love:


----------



## maiwen (29 Mai 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et Maiwen c'est aussi très jolie :love:


merci  avant de naître, j'aurai du demander à mes parents de m'appeler comme ça mais bon ...


----------



## valoriel (29 Mai 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et Maiwen c'est aussi très jolie :love:


Mais quel drageur 

Celà dit, il n'a pas tort, c'est vraiment très jolie


----------



## Stargazer (29 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai choisi ce pseudo il y a 1 ans 1/2, en m'inscrivant sur un forum sur Tolkien et je voulais pas m'appeler Arwen ou Galadriel comme toutes les filles alors jme suis dit tiens, "maiwen" ça sonne bien   et depuis c'est mon pseudo sur tous les forums où je m'inscrit  ... mais sinon c'est juste un prénom  :rose:  :rose:



Tiens en parlant de Tolkien si on traduit ton pseudo ça devient un truc du genre la jeune fille aux mains ...   

Serais-tu donc très tactile ?


----------



## maiwen (29 Mai 2005)

j'ai honte, j'ai jamais pensé à essayer de traduire , enfin je savais pour le "wen" ...   
il se trouve que justement j'adore les belles mains, même que j'ai crée un fil rien que pour les mains    :love:


----------



## Stargazer (29 Mai 2005)

Tout s'explique !   T'as le bon pseudo alors !  :love:


----------



## laurent_iMac (29 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Mais quel drageur
> 
> Celà dit, il n'a pas tort, c'est vraiment très jolie




Et hop un deuxieme dragueur 

Pour mon pseudo je pense que c'est facile a comprendre 
Premiere partie mon prenom 
Deuxieme partie le nom d'un coquillage bleu et blanc
Na


----------



## maiwen (29 Mai 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tout s'explique !   T'as le bon pseudo alors !  :love:


Vi vi vi , c'est mon mien rien qu'a moi ... mon précieux  :love:


----------



## valoriel (29 Mai 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> Et hop un deuxieme dragueur


  

Même pas vrai :rose:



			
				maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Vi vi vi , c'est mon mien rien qu'a moi ... mon précieux  :love:


 

M'enfin va pas faire de bétîses en sautant dans un volcan, c'est qu'on tient à toi


ps: on me dit dans l'oreillete que j'en fait trop :love:


----------



## playaman (29 Mai 2005)

Tellement mauvais à Counter-Strike, je me voyais assez comme le touriste allemand en short sur une plage. On se demande vite ce qu'il fait là...

J'ai choisis playaman car ça fait très frimeur   mais c'est tout le contraire   

Log utilisé sur d'autres sites et dans les jeux (un peu partout en fait).


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Mai 2005)

mon pseudo....il me sert partout sur le net....

son origine...:
il date du lycéé....car 
il etait une fois Treponen Pal......


----------



## playaman (29 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> il etait une fois Treponen Pal......



Tu fais si sage avec les cheveux courts aujourd'hui


----------



## laurent_iMac (29 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Même pas vrai :rose:




Si, si si si si si si si si si si si si si si si si si si si si si


----------



## Ed_the_Head (29 Mai 2005)

J'ai la grosse tête, c'est tout...


----------



## Sim le pirate (29 Mai 2005)

Contrairement à ce que l'on pourrait croire,
le terme "le pirate" dans "Sim le pirate" n'a rien 
à voir avec ces habitants du web que l'on surnomme

"hAcKeRz Of Ze webbe" ou "Gros cons".

Non, non, mon pseudo me vient en fait de ma tendre enfance:

Mon prénom de l'époque (qui est aussi celui que je porte
pour l'instant) et mon espieglerie sans bornes me valurent
cette réputation de pirate.

voila vous savez tout.

Ps:  Il faut ajouter que la nostalgie m'envahit en pensant à 
cette époque bénie du XVI eme siècle ou porter un perroquet
sur l'épaule, être borgne, elever un singe ou prendre une cuite 
au rhum était considèré comme un art de vivre... :style:


----------



## maiwen (29 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> c'est qu'on tient à toi*t*
> 
> 
> ps: on me dit dans l'oreillete que j'en fait trop :love:


 
j'aurai préféré qu'on tienne a moi*t* m'enfin, ça me touche  :love:


----------



## valoriel (29 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'aurai préféré qu'on tienne a moi*t* m'enfin, ça me touche  :love:


:rose: :rose: :rose: :rose:

ps: hop! corrigé


----------



## Bassman (29 Mai 2005)

Moi ca commence a être une longue histoire maintenant...

Tout est né d'un répétition avec mon groupe que j'ai pourris comme jamais 
J'venais de commater avec un pote devant Batman et sa musique débile. Arrivé a la repet un peu éméché, je n'ai eu de cesse de jouer ce petit air dès que je pouvais - en plein morceau même. Les potes se sont pris au jeu, a chaque fois que je finissais, ils hurlaient "Batman !", puis ca a évolué vers Bassman étant bassiste.

C'est resté, et c'est même mon 2eme prénom maintenant, je me retourne a chaque fois qu'on dit "bass", "bassou" ou "bassman".


----------



## macinside (29 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'aurai préféré qu'on tienne a moi*t* m'enfin, ça me touche  :love:




mais je tiens a toi :love:


----------



## macinside (29 Mai 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> Et hop un deuxieme dragueur




mais qui est le premier  ?


----------



## maiwen (29 Mai 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> mais qui est le premier  ?


toi paraît-il


----------



## macinside (29 Mai 2005)

voyons maiwen, tu sais bien que ne drague plus sur les forums


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (29 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mon pseudo....il me sert partout sur le net....
> 
> son origine...:
> il date du lycéé....car
> il etait une fois Treponen Pal......




*Rajoutons un indice :*
Alain Degreef


----------



## maiwen (29 Mai 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> voyons maiwen, tu sais bien que ne drague plus sur les forums


oui oui , je sais bien , tu "a(s) trouvé mieux qu'une fleur", alors tu ne dragues plus sur les forums, mais ailieurs


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Mai 2005)

Sim le pirate a dit:
			
		

> [
> Ps:  Il faut ajouter que la nostalgie m'envahit en pensant à
> cette époque bénie du XVI eme siècle ou porter un perroquet
> sur l'épaule, être borgne, elever un singe ou prendre une cuite
> ...



Tu oublies que l'on pouvais aussi débiter son prochain en fines rondelles au sabre, sans écopper de 20 piges et violer de la jouvencelle sans avoir Isabelle Alonzo et sa bande de copines sur le dos... Une époque bénie...  :love:


----------



## Adrienhb (29 Mai 2005)

Sim le pirate a dit:
			
		

> Contrairement à ce que l'on pourrait croire,
> le terme "le pirate" dans "Sim le pirate" n'a rien
> à voir avec ces habitants du web que l'on surnomme
> 
> ...





Aucun lien avec le mythique Guybrush Threepwood??? 
Pfff... hyyyyper déçu!   

A.


----------



## Sim le pirate (29 Mai 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Aucun lien avec le mythique Guybrush Threepwood???
> Pfff... hyyyyper déçu!
> 
> A.



Je dois reconnaître que tu as mis le crochet dessus,
je suis en effet fan de cette géniale série 
(le 1, le 2, le 3, pas fait le 4!) qu'est 
monkey island (et aussi tous les autre jeux lucas de la
grande époque...).

Je voulais juste pas passer pour le geek de service!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2005)

Mon pseudo ? Celui de ce mois, vous voulez dire ?!?

J'ai commencé par mon prénom et nom, puis comme tout le monde un pseudo commençant par Mac. Mactiviste. Mais devant mon peu de succès en terme de switch autour de moi (ça viendra) mon coté pantouflard a pris le dessus.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (29 Mai 2005)

*iPantoufle devrait se transformer en iTongue*
C'est plus de saison


----------



## maiwen (29 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *iPantoufle devrait se transformer en iTongue*
> C'est plus de saison


 ichlapette on dit


----------



## macinside (29 Mai 2005)

non, les chlapette c'est has been  iEspadrille serai plus tendance


----------



## Adrienhb (29 Mai 2005)

Sim le pirate a dit:
			
		

> Je dois reconnaître que tu as mis le crochet dessus,
> je suis en effet fan de cette géniale série
> (le 1, le 2, le 3, pas fait le 4!) qu'est
> monkey island (et aussi tous les autre jeux lucas de la
> ...



Vu ton avatar, pouvait-il en être vraiment autrement?    

A.


----------



## Human-Fly (29 Mai 2005)

J'avais déjà répondu à cette question dans un autre thread, mais celui-ci, justement, est bien plus approprié. 

"Human Fly" est -entre autres- le surnom du héros du film "Guns of Navarone" (dans la VO), Keith Mallory, interprété par Gregory Peck. C'est aussi le pseudonyme sur Internet de Simon Templar dans "The Saint" (VO aussi), avec Val Kilmer. Et c'est encore le surnom du personnage de Bruce Lee (VO uniquement, là encore) dans "Enter the Dragon"... 

Voilà. Vous savez pratiquement tout.


----------



## Sim le pirate (29 Mai 2005)

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Adrienhb.











ps: je te note sur ma jambe de bois pour plus tard!!!


----------



## maiwen (29 Mai 2005)

Sim le pirate a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Adrienhb.


moi j'accepte


----------



## Sim le pirate (29 Mai 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> J'avais déjà répondu à cette question dans un autre thread, mais celui-ci, justement, est bien plus approprié.
> 
> "Human Fly" est -entre autres- le surnom du héros du film "Guns of Navarone" (dans la VO), Keith Mallory, interprété par Gregory Peck. C'est aussi le pseudonyme sur Internet de Simon Templar dans "The Saint" (VO aussi), avec Val Kilmer. Et c'est encore le surnom du personnage de Bruce Lee (VO uniquement, là encore) dans "Enter the Dragon"...
> 
> Voilà. Vous savez pratiquement tout.



Donc si je comprends bien, Val Kilmer a copié Bruce Lee qui a lui-même copié gregory
peck??


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Mai 2005)

Sim le pirate a dit:
			
		

> Donc si je comprends bien, Val Kilmer a copié Bruce Lee qui a lui-même copié gregory
> peck??



 Je n'y avais pas pensé sous cet angle, mais maintenant que tu le dis, cela me semble évident!... 
 Et moi, j'essaie d'être une synthèse des trois!... :rateau: Et on y croit!...


----------



## Macoufi (4 Juin 2005)

Bon, moi, j'en reviens au sujet...   

bien que j'en ai déjà parlé *là* ...
En fait, je vous envie.
Mon inspiration en la matière est déjà loooongue à venir,
et quand, enfin, elle se pointe, "pseudonyme déjà pris, vous devez en choisir un autre".
Et c'est encore arrivé cette semaine   .
Donc, je vous envie, 
vous qui, non seulement avez l'inspiration fertile,
mais celle qui vous permet de trouver *l'idée* à laquelle personne n'avait pensé avant !!

Mon tour viendra peut-être quand je serais grande ...


----------



## Gregg (4 Juin 2005)

Moi c simple c mon prénom


----------



## chedya (4 Juin 2005)

Moi aussi c'est mon prenom... Parce que Yaya était deja prit sur le forum


----------



## Gregg (4 Juin 2005)

chedya a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi c'est mon prenom... Parce que Yaya était deja prit sur le forum


`


C de quel origine chedya ?


----------



## chedya (4 Juin 2005)

d'origine arabe. Mais meme en tunisie c'est pas un prénom hyper repandu


----------



## Gregg (4 Juin 2005)

J'ai des origines tunisiennes et je le connaissais même po  .


----------



## chedya (4 Juin 2005)

Ben maintenant tu sais que ca existe   

Tu as des origines tunisiennes et tu t'appelle Greg? Gni? :mouais:


----------



## Gregg (4 Juin 2005)

chedya a dit:
			
		

> Ben maintenant tu sais que ca existe
> 
> Tu as des origines tunisiennes et tu t'appelle Greg? Gni? :mouais:




Merci j'aurai appris des choses , papa tunisien mama francaise .. ce qui explique cela  .


----------



## chedya (4 Juin 2005)

Aaaaaah vala pourquoi.  

Moi c'est pareil que toi sauf que ma môman est belge   , et elle adore les prenom arabe alors j'y ai pas echappé


----------



## Gregg (4 Juin 2005)

Et tu cherches toujours ton Aladin ?


----------



## chedya (4 Juin 2005)

Je pensais l'avoir trouvé mon Aladin, mais une autre princesse est passée par la    et il s'est envolé


----------



## Gregg (4 Juin 2005)

chedya a dit:
			
		

> Je pensais l'avoir trouvé mon Aladin, mais une autre princesse est passée par la    et il s'est envolé




Euh si c toi la fille sur ton avatar :rose::love: . Oh on est jeune , on a le temps de se cassée


----------



## chedya (4 Juin 2005)

Je te laisse deviner si c'est moi ou pas   

La reponse est sur ce forum


----------



## Gregg (4 Juin 2005)

chedya a dit:
			
		

> Je te laisse deviner si c'est moi ou pas
> 
> La reponse est sur ce forum




Et en plus il faut chercher , tu prends pas de la graine de maiwen , toi ?


----------



## chedya (4 Juin 2005)

je suis une formation accélérée avec elle


----------



## Gregg (4 Juin 2005)

chedya a dit:
			
		

> je suis une formation accélérée avec elle




Bien il y a du boulot alors


----------



## gKatarn (4 Juin 2005)

Put1, c'est pas gagné d'avance


----------



## maiwen (4 Juin 2005)

chedya a dit:
			
		

> je suis une formation accélérée avec elle


 enfait nous formons un duos comploteur pour prendre le contrôle de macgé... que dis-je du monde entier


----------



## valoriel (4 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> enfait nous formons un duos comploteur pour prendre le contrôle de macgé... que dis-je du monde entier


C'est minus et cortex
C'est minus et cortex
Cortex le génie
Minus l'abruti
Leur obsession profonde
C'est conquérir le Monde
C'est minus et cortex


----------



## Avril-VII (4 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> C'est minus et cortex
> C'est minus et cortex
> Cortex le génie
> Minus l'abruti
> ...




Désolé les filles mais là c'est....
T'es chier quand même valoriel.

Moi j'aurais dis les jumelles s'en mêle...
:mouais:
:love::love::love:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> C'est minus et cortex
> C'est minus et cortex
> Cortex le génie
> Minus l'abruti
> ...



 :love: 

c'est qui minus, c'est qui cortex ?


----------



## maiwen (4 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> C'est minus et cortex
> C'est minus et cortex
> Cortex le génie
> Minus l'abruti
> ...


j'ai failli y faire référence dans mon posts, mais j'ai eu peur que Chedya le prenne mal    ... parce que je suis cortex bien sur


----------



## Avril-VII (4 Juin 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> 
> c'est qui minus, c'est qui cortex ?



L'avenir nous le dira.
/me va trop loin.


----------



## maiwen (4 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> L'avenir nous le dira.
> * Avril-VII va trop loin.


mon post vous l'a dit


----------



## El_ChiCo (4 Juin 2005)

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à valoriel.


----------



## da capo (4 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> parce que je suis cortex bien sur


Pur exemple de solidarité féminine


----------



## Avril-VII (4 Juin 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à valoriel.



Je suis preneur !


----------



## El_ChiCo (4 Juin 2005)

c'est con j'peux pas non plus...


----------



## maiwen (4 Juin 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à valoriel.


je peux les prendre pour lui je lui en donnerai après


----------



## da capo (4 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je peux les prendre pour lui je lui en donnerai après


Après la solidarité, le désintéressement...

Mais qu'as-tu donc de si particulier pour que tous ces garçons soient à tes pieds ?


----------



## El_ChiCo (4 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je peux les prendre pour lui je lui en donnerai après


 'tin c'est nul j'peux bouler personne...


----------



## maiwen (4 Juin 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Après la solidarité, le désintéressement...
> 
> Mais qu'as-tu donc de si particulier pour que tous ces garçons soient à tes pieds ?


rien de spéciale ... je suis juste exceptionnelle parait-il   

Chico, je te pardonne tu n'a qu'a penser à moi très fort ça suffira


----------



## da capo (4 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> rien de spéciale ... je suis juste exceptionnelle parait-il


Si tu continues sur ce ton je vais commencer à croire que tu es toi même un garçon.


----------



## El_ChiCo (4 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> Chico, je te pardonne tu n'a qu'a penser à moi très fort ça suffira


Mais tu sais bien que je ne fais que ça :love:


----------



## maiwen (4 Juin 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> Mais tu sais bien que je ne fais que ça :love:


je sais  :love:   .


----------



## gKatarn (4 Juin 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> 'tin c'est nul j'peux bouler personne...



Z'y va, essaie sur moi , certain que çà marche


----------



## chedya (4 Juin 2005)

moi je suis un minus genetiquement modifié, un minus femme quoi, donc de toute facon plus évolué que celui d'origine


----------



## El_ChiCo (4 Juin 2005)

Oh on part sur un terrain ... là...
Je demande à voir l'évolution...


----------



## maiwen (4 Juin 2005)

non enfait, toi Chedya tu est Cortex et moi maiwen je suis minus , mais juste au niveau des noms, parce que sinon je suis maiwen tout court, ce qui suffit amplement, et toi tu n'as qu'a décider de qui tu veux être


----------



## maiwen (4 Juin 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> Oh on part sur un terrain ... là...
> Je demande à voir l'évolution...


tu parles de quoi ?  :rose:


----------



## chedya (4 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> non enfait, toi Chedya tu est Cortex et moi maiwen je suis minus , mais juste au niveau des noms, parce que sinon je suis maiwen tout court, ce qui suffit amplement, et toi tu n'as qu'a décider de qui tu veux être




J'aurais bien aimé etre Yaya, mais ca n'a pas ete possible, alors chedya suffira :bebe:


----------



## El_ChiCo (4 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tu parles de quoi ?  :rose:


Ben dire des choses comme çà


			
				chedya a dit:
			
		

> donc de toute facon plus évolué que celui d'origine


ca peut aller n'importe ou...


----------



## maiwen (4 Juin 2005)

chedya a dit:
			
		

> J'aurais bien aimé etre Yaya, mais ca n'a pas ete possible, alors chedya suffira :bebe:


ben tu peux t'appeler Che Dia ... et moi Che Mai ... ça fera un style   bon c'est pas super féminin mais bon    :rateau:


----------



## Dos Jones (4 Juin 2005)

Je viens de découvrir le sujet, aussi je vais donner l'explication de mon pseudo aussi pour satisfaire à la curiosité de ceux qui m'auraient entrevu ici.

DOS vient de "Disk Operating System" et j'y ai associé Jones simplement parce que c'est les premières lettres de mon prénom et que le tout faisait penser au "Don Jones" indice de bourses bien connu ou bien pleines...  

Cela date de 1982 date ou je laissais des traces dans des Hacks, mais depuis je me suis amendé... :love:

Sinon pour le pseudo "Pascal77" vous ne le répétez pas mais cela correspond à son prénom et à son âge...   



PS : Pascal si tu m'entends...


----------



## Mateuss (4 Juin 2005)

Moi mon pseudo c'est Mateuss et il ne veut pas dire grand chose si ce n'est des extraits de mon prénom assordti à un espèce de mélange latin/compositeur classique... et ne cherchez pas de raisons philosophiques, métaphysiques ou psycho-sociales au double "s" je crois que c'est simplement parce que le pseudo simple était déjà pris. 

Voilà.


----------



## Patamach (4 Juin 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de découvrir le sujet, aussi je vais donner l'explication de mon pseudo aussi pour satisfaire à la curiosité de ceux qui m'auraient entrevu ici.
> 
> DOS vient de "Disk Operating System" et j'y ai associé Jones simplement parce que c'est les premières lettres de mon prénom et que le tout faisait penser au "Don Jones" indice de bourses bien connu ou bien pleines...
> 
> ...



heu juste une ptite precision comme ca n'y vois aucune agression mais l'indice des valeurs boursieres US c'est le Dow Jones.
Voilà voilà


----------



## macboy (5 Juin 2005)

mon pseudo vient de 
mac
et 
boy
simpe non 

après je ne vais pas en raconter 3000 pages: voilà je FAN de MAC  un point c'est tout 
nah!!!


----------



## teo (5 Juin 2005)

Honnêtement ?

Je me souviens plus... juste un rapport avec un prénom que j'aime bien mais dont le h est trop théologique et l'accent trop facile...

Le reste n'a que peu d'importance...


----------



## stephane6646 (5 Juin 2005)

j'ai juste rajouté à mon prénom le nombre de mon département (les pyrénées-orientales) et le nombre 46 comme ça par hasard, sans aucune raison particulière....


----------



## tedy (5 Juin 2005)

bonjour à tous  

Alors mon pseudo vient du nounours teddy bear... 
Mais vu que je suis un nounours unique aux yeux de ma petite femme :rose:  et pour pas qu'on puisse confondre, elle a enlevé un "d" ce qui a donné tedy  
J'ai accroché tout de suite car simple, précis et me définissant assez bien...
Et il est mien depuis maintenant depuis bientôt 4 ans... 
...4 ans d'un amour sans failles avec ma petite clochette !!!


Donc voilà, vous savez tout sur le premier ours Macuser  


Ps: si quelqu'un était capable de m'adapter mon avatar en me faisant un ours habillé en bigoudaine... 
Je le coud'boule à vie!


----------



## dada didouda (6 Décembre 2005)

-anonyme- a dit:
			
		

> le mien à la fois de la bible (ezechiel) et à la fois c'est le nom du groupe de pote que j'ai (ez3kiel), alors je me suis dis que de leur faire un peu de pub ne leur ferait pas de mal, d'allieurs, leur CD se nomme Handle with Care il est disponible chez Pias et jarring effect.
> 
> Si il y a des fans d'électro et de Dub, allez y c'est vraiment une tuerie.
> 
> De plus en concert, c'est monstrueux, genre image et son sychronisés, la claque quoi



oui, c'est vrai ! marrant de trouver ça sur un forum, maintenant qu'ils sont (plus) connus !


----------



## jugnin (6 Décembre 2005)

dada didouda a dit:
			
		

> oui, c'est vrai ! marrant de trouver ça sur un forum, maintenant qu'ils sont (plus) connus !


 ah ouais c'est vrai c'est la top classe là, d'ailleurs leur DVD est justement dans mon ordi.

'Pis sinon mon pseudo, c'est mon surnom. A la con, certes, mais c'est comme ça.


----------



## dada didouda (6 Décembre 2005)

ben moi c'est da+da pour faire dada car les dada c'est des mecs à la cool et pour que ça coule encore plus on rajoute didouda et ça fait un air de musique

non ? ça vous plait pas ? ben tant pis, à défaut d'avoir un pseudo original, c'est un nom qui n'existe pas sur google (et ça c'est déjà pas évident)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Décembre 2005)

Moi, ça vient du célèbre canard de nos Mac (le son d'alerte) et de iMac. Alors j'aurai pû faire iCanard mais je trouvais que iDuck sonnait mieux.


----------



## iNano (6 Décembre 2005)

Ben Nano, c'est mon surnom que j'ai depuis.... très très longtemps ! Et le "i", c'est celui de iPod, iMac...  Rien de très original en somme !


----------



## supermoquette (6 Décembre 2005)

Ça c'est de la recherche


----------



## Warflo (6 Décembre 2005)

> Ben Nano, c'est mon surnom que j'ai depuis.... très très longtemps ! Et le "i", c'est celui de iPod, iMac...  Rien de très original en somme !


Moi qui croyait que sa venait du tout pitit des balladeur Apeule...:rateau:


----------



## Virpeen (6 Décembre 2005)

Le mien... Virpeen... ben c'est assez bizarre en fait (et puis je le prononce Veurpiine, pour ceux qui ne sauraient pas... ou qui ne m'appelleraient pas...:rose: ). Alors : 
une nuit, j'ai rêvé que je réalisais un magazine (sur des sports très cools, rien de malhonnête  )... que j'avais appelé... vous l'aurez deviné : Virpeen !
Le lendemain, j'ai recherché sur internet si ce mot existait et... non ! Donc : il était fait pour moi !  

Voilà, voilà...


----------



## dada didouda (6 Décembre 2005)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> Moi qui croyait que sa venait du tout pitit des balladeur Apeule...:rateau:



il était pas né à l'époque ou iNano est arrivé. 

j'espère que t'a pensé à déposer ton pseudo, Steve va être content


----------



## PA5CAL (6 Décembre 2005)

Moi, je n'ai pas pu m'inscrire comme je voulais parce que le pseudo était déjà pris.
Alors j'ai gardé pratiquement la même graphie en changeant le "S" en "5"...


----------



## jugnin (7 Décembre 2005)

PA5CAL a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je n'ai pas pu m'inscrire comme je voulais parce que le pseudo était déjà pris.
> Alors j'ai gardé pratiquement la même graphie en changeant le "S" en "5"...



Et ça marche, j'avais lu "PASCAL". Ou peut être que j'ai juste une vue de canard.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2005)

Ben, euh... regarde mon avatar.
Et Ponk plutôt que punk, parce que c'est ma grand-mère qui prononce comme ça et que je trouve ça marrant (mais elle dit aussi, "hier, j'ai vu un film super, ça s'appelait iglandère!" et ça me fait marrer aussi)


----------



## tatouille (7 Décembre 2005)

bah moi ça correspond au dernier personnage qui n'a pas été banni à vie


----------



## ange_63 (7 Décembre 2005)

bin moi j'en sais rein...enfin je sais + comment ça m'est venue de prendre ce pseudo!!  :rose: :love:


----------



## G2LOQ (7 Décembre 2005)

*G2LOQ*&#8230;Particularisme physique ?


----------



## supermoquette (7 Décembre 2005)

Montre ?


----------



## ange_63 (7 Décembre 2005)

ma couleur de cheuveux,...la coupe a été celle de mon avatar et maintenant celle de l'ange de la signature...
Sinon cf autoportraits fait par jahrom
Et mon profil public


----------



## G2LOQ (7 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Montre ?



J'ai pas d'APN


----------



## supermoquette (7 Décembre 2005)

Un scan ou un fax m'iront


----------



## G2LOQ (7 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Un scan ou un fax m'iront









Je les ai remonté pour la photo


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2005)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Je les ai remonté*es* pour la photo



elles ne semblent pas en avoir besoin


----------



## joubichou (7 Décembre 2005)

J'ai pas saisi pour des 2 loques,mais joubichou c'est le surnom que me donnaient mes petites amies autrefois.(eh oui je suis marié depuis 20 ans)


----------



## supermoquette (7 Décembre 2005)

g 2 ailes au ... ????


----------



## MrStone (7 Décembre 2005)

...dos ? :rose:



Il semblerait que l'abus de mariage nuise à l'intégrité intellectuelle


----------



## dada didouda (7 Décembre 2005)

mah non, c'est pas des loques, elle te dit qu'elle a deux ailes au cul   

:rateau:

la joconde avait chaud au cul.


----------



## joubichou (7 Décembre 2005)

Ah putain que chuis con  ,c'est vrai que le mariage ça doit rétrécir un peu les neurones !


----------



## Mobyduck (7 Décembre 2005)

Le mien vient du sketch des Guignols de l'info et de çà


----------



## G2LOQ (7 Décembre 2005)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Le mien vient du sketch des Guignols de l'info et de çà


Je ne savais même pas que cette version existait:rateau:


----------



## dada didouda (7 Décembre 2005)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Le mien vient du sketch des Guignols de l'info et de çà



mobyduck, tu fais la collec' ?  

parce que j'ai quelques vieux numéros en double....


----------



## Mobyduck (8 Décembre 2005)

dada didouda a dit:
			
		

> mobyduck, tu fais la collec' ?
> 
> parce que j'ai quelques vieux numéros en double....




Non désolé. 

Mais sympa de part de me l'avoir proposé .


----------



## tirhum (31 Mars 2006)

bon !...certains écorchant souvent mon pseudo !.....  (j'vous en veux pas, hein !  )
je donne quelques précisions.....
ne m'appellez pas *tirhium* ou *thirium*, mais *tirhum* !.... 
 
mon pseudo étant la contraction de deux choses que tout le monde connaît :
le *ti*'punch et le *rhum* qui constitue...le ti'punch..... 
les deux étant complémentaires et indissociables composent mon pseudo.....:rateau:  

_si quelqu'un écorche encore mon pseudo, je lui donne rendez-vous; bouteille (de rhum) posée entre nous deux, bouchon jeté....  
l'articulation de mon coude est une merveille d'endurance et d'efficacité......_


----------



## le_magi61 (31 Mars 2006)

tirhium   



PS : Le plus dur, c'est pas les muscles, c'est le mental


----------



## guytantakul (31 Mars 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> bon !...certains écorchant souvent mon pseudo !.....  (j'vous en veux pas, hein !  )
> je donne quelques précisions.....
> ne m'appellez pas *tirhium* ou *thirium*, mais *tirhum* !....
> 
> ...



Ah merde, moi qui penchait pour un isotope lourd, fortement radioactif et encore inconnu qui ne dure que 0,000002 picoseconde environ (je tombe de haut ! )


----------



## r0m1 (31 Mars 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> _si quelqu'un écorche encore mon pseudo, je lui donne rendez-vous; bouteille (de rhum) posée entre nous deux, bouchon jeté....
> l'articulation de mon coude est une merveille d'endurance et d'éfficacité......_



sans une parfaite maitrise de l'estomac, le lever de coude n 'est rien ....


----------



## guytantakul (31 Mars 2006)

J'ai un foie de 3,5 kg et je ne crains personne !


----------



## Dory (31 Mars 2006)

Attention à la cirrhose 

Le mien m'a été donné par quelqu'un qui *m'était cher..*


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2006)

Vous avez décidé de faire fermer tous les fils du bar ?


----------



## tirhum (31 Mars 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Ah merde, moi qui penchait pour un isotope lourd, fortement radioactif et encore inconnu qui ne dure que 0,000002 picoseconde environ (je tombe de haut ! )


je ne suis pas une molécule "insignifiante" !!  
 


			
				le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Le plus dur, c'est pas les muscles, c'est le mental





			
				r0m1 a dit:
			
		

> sans une parfaite maitrise de l'estomac, le lever de coude n 'est rien ....


après quelques fêtes dans ma belle-famille et séjour appropriés (Guadeloupe), je maîtrise mon estomac (_les purées de piments !!_ :afraid, mon foie (_"tu reprendras bien un ti'punch ?!"..._ ), mon mental (_comment rester digne alors que la barre de niveau s'affole !_  ).....et....*et*..... le zouk !!!....  
:love:


			
				Dory a dit:
			
		

> Le mien m'a été donné par quelqu'un qui *m'était cher..*


et si c'est pas indiscret, quel est la signification (s'il y en a une ) de ton pseudo ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (31 Mars 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez décidé de faire fermer tous les fils du bar ?


Oui c'est pour un record. 

Bon, sinon, pour revenir au sujet, je l'ai expliqué plus loin, mais c'est ici qu'il faut le faire, donc je le fais : 
Moi mon pseudo, c'est pas un pseudo, c'est mon vrai nom, que je partage avec mon frangin, Johnny, le chanteur des Hellsuckers.
http://www.knology.net/~cyclops-mark/Double_Airbag.jpg

Et chez les Nountchak, nous avons bon goût, oui.


----------



## macarel (31 Mars 2006)

Bon, j'ai la flême de tout retapper, alors copy de mon dictionaire préféré "hilh de pute, ah, macarel que je te comprends"    
Puis, vu mes origines....


----------



## Patamach (31 Mars 2006)




----------



## kaviar (31 Mars 2006)

Kaviar, en mémoire d'un esturgeon que j'ai beaucoup aimé...


----------



## Nephou (31 Mars 2006)

_désolé mackie mais je DEVAIS corriger le titre :rose: 


 loupé :rateau: faut que je me repose moi :rose:


ça y est cette fois c'est la bonne 
_


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Avril 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez décidé de faire fermer tous les fils du bar ?



Repeat the question


----------



## Momo-du-56 (1 Avril 2006)

très original : Monique.... demeurant dans le  56 ...oui ce jour là pas d'inspiration, en fait je voulais m'inscrire sous Flatoche et puis commencé par Momo-du-56 et puis, flemme de changer....


----------



## Spoutnick63 (1 Avril 2006)

Moi je suis né dans le puy de dôme le jour où les russes ont envoyé leur boite de conserve dans l'espace .


----------



## Aurélie85 (1 Avril 2006)

Moi, c'est pas bien difficile à trouver d'où vient le mien...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (1 Avril 2006)

Mon pseudo d'ou il vient... euh 

Bon mon prénom c'est quentin, surnom tintin parce que je lisais bcp quand j'étais petit les BD tintins...
Mon père a eu la bonne idée de rajouter dark...
Et pis vala 
___________

OYEZ ! LE DIEU DU GREEN EST DE RETOUR


----------



## supermoquette (1 Avril 2006)

De la grenade à main HG85 ???


----------



## steinway (1 Avril 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai il vien d'ou votre pseudo ?


de la marque de Piano du meme nom


----------



## joubichou (1 Avril 2006)

C'est mon petit nom auprès des dames


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Avril 2006)

C'est mon surnom dans les restaus routiers et les cercles de camionneurs...


----------



## al02 (1 Avril 2006)

A.L. mes initiales, suivies du numéro de département : Aisne (02)

C'est original !   

C'est un peu comme un indicatif *cibiste* !!   

_O.K. la station !_


----------



## paradize (1 Avril 2006)

Moi, j'ai ce pseudo sur les différents forums, blogs que je consulte. Celui vient de l'album précédent d'Indochine. Je suis née l'année de l'aventurier, mais j'aime juste paradize comme album, pas le nouveau...


----------



## Momo-du-56 (1 Avril 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> C'est mon petit nom auprès des dames





Mouarfffffffffff !     

  Désolée .. je sors


----------



## gKatarn (1 Avril 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Mon pseudo d'ou il vient... euh
> 
> Bon mon prénom c'est quentin, surnom tintin parce que je lisais bcp quand j'étais petit les BD tintins...
> Mon père a eu la bonne idée de rajouter dark...
> Et pis vala



Ben y a aussi que Tintin, c'est un diminutif logique quand on s'appelle Quentin 

Et dark... euh, à cause du côté obscur ?  :love:


----------



## mikoo (1 Avril 2006)

"mikoo" vient de mon prénom "mikaël".
et surtout pas "mi-*******s mi-fesses" comme mon ex continue à m'appeler...


----------



## Pierrou (1 Avril 2006)

Ben moi ça vient de mon prénom aussi.... vous vous en doutiez je pense, ça me suit depuis la 4e comme surnom, alors on s'y fait...  :love:


----------



## Ichabod Crane (1 Avril 2006)

Moi je connais l'origine de celui de Krystof, et je peux vous dire que c'est très recherché  

Quant au mien, je pense que vous avez deviné !


----------



## supermoquette (1 Avril 2006)

oui oui


----------



## katelijn (1 Avril 2006)

Ichabod Crane a dit:
			
		

> Moi je connais l'origine de celui de Krystof, et je peux vous dire que c'est très recherché
> 
> Quant au mien, je pense que vous avez deviné !



:mouais: Ah bon?:mouais: 

J'ai rien compris


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2006)

Le mien vient de : *Z*orba *R*eprend du *X*eres et Olivier mon prénom. :love::love:


----------



## Ichabod Crane (2 Avril 2006)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: Ah bon?:mouais:
> 
> J'ai rien compris



Y'a rien à comprendre.


----------



## alèm (2 Avril 2006)

Mon pseudo vient d'Amiens, c'est là  







sa cathédrale
ça c'est plutôt d'où ma famille vient `
son quai Bélu
sa placei du Don






















je suis le seul à répondre à la question ?


----------



## Momo-du-56 (2 Avril 2006)

.... tu serais pas un cousin proche d'un gars qui fait parler lui en ce moment, tu sais, un mec bon chic bon genre, un peu raide dans ses bottes..... un peu sur les bords ministre de l'Education nationale ...

Robien !!!!  oui c'est ça !!!!!!!


----------



## alèm (2 Avril 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> .... tu serais pas un cousin proche d'un gars qui fait parler lui en ce moment, tu sais, un mec bon chic bon genre, un peu raide dans ses bottes..... un peu sur les bords ministre de l'Education nationale ...
> 
> Robien !!!!  oui c'est ça !!!!!!!


tu veux dire, le type, qui lorsque j'étais étudiant et que nous avons déboulé en pleine séance du conseil municipal* pour demander des locaux pour la fac d'art, nous a déclaré (en s'adressant à une amie) : "Mais, Mademoiselle, Moi aussi, je suis dans une situation précaire."

celui-là ?

non, les de (laideux?) Robien sont une famille d'origine bretonne (Le Foeil) et d'implantation picarde relativement récente... eh ouais... 



> Le comte Gilles de Robien a des armoiries à faire pâlir le blason récemment astiqué des Giscard d'Estaing. «1342 ou 1432», il confond toujours la date de naissance de cette noblesse chevaleresque, dont la maison ducale donna deux présidents au Parlement de Bretagne. Il pourrait aussi s'appeler vicomte de Plaintel, du nom d'un autre lieu-dit familial. «Ce passé me donne un supplément de devoir. Je sais que je ne dois pas faillir. De là à me complaire dans les titres, non.»
> (...)Même si la famille avait pour prestigieux cousin le maréchal Leclerc, même si son père avait porté l'uniforme de la guerre 14-18 et «adorait» le colonel de La Rocque, patron des Croix de feu.



le Maréchal Meclerc de Hautecloque étant sa "famille" picarde. 

sinon, son anti-communisme empêcherait toute relation entre sa famille et la mienne : mon grand-père était FTP avec le père d'un actuel député de la Somme...



*je sais, ça se fait pas !  
Hors-Sujet fini... 

edith parce que Momo a raison ! et pour faire un jeu de mots !


----------



## Momo-du-56 (2 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> tu veux dire, le type, qui lorsque j'étais étudiant et que nous avons déboulé en pleine séance du conseil municipal* pour demander des locaux pour la fac d'art, nous a déclaré (en s'adressant à une amie) : "Mais, Mademoiselle, Moi aussi, je suis dans une situation précaire."
> 
> celui-là ?
> 
> ...



Chatouilleux hein !!     (allez on clos sinon on va se faire taper sur les doigts  )


----------



## alèm (2 Avril 2006)

me faire chatouiller par une peluche du morbihan : que demander de mieux ? 

mon implication politique connu de certains ici me rend chatouilleux à certains points de vue...  mais Gillou m'a déjà signé des chèques pour m'acheter des photos...


----------



## Momo-du-56 (2 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> me faire chatouiller par une peluche du morbihan : que demander de mieux ?
> 
> mon implication politique connu de certains ici me rend chatouilleux à certains points de vue...  mais Gillou m'a déjà signé des chèques pour m'acheter des photos...




.... d'autant que les peluches du Morbihan ont une dextérité supplémentaire ..... :rateau: 


et plus sérieusement GdR me semblait beaucoup plus abordable quand le P.R.était encore autonome (non pas que j'ai un penchant de ce côté là, mais par rapport à ses collègues, il "paraissait" à l'époque plus ouvert......  .... ce n'était qu'une impression.....:hein


----------



## Ed_the_Head (2 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> Mon pseudo vient d'Amiens, c'est là
> 
> (...)
> 
> ...



Tiens c'est marrant, on voit la fenêtre de mon bureau sur cette photo. 

Sinon, d'où vient mon pseudo... aucune idée.


----------



## Bilbo (2 Avril 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> C'est mon surnom dans les restaus routiers et les cercles de camionneurs...


La charte bordel. 

À+


----------



## alèm (2 Avril 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Tiens c'est marrant, on voit la fenêtre de mon bureau sur cette photo.
> 
> Sinon, d'où vient mon pseudo... aucune idée.




un indice ? 

sinon, justement, sur la photo que tu cites, on voit aussi les apparts du présentateur de TF1 et celui du ministre... on voit aussi comment la mairie a bunkerisé St-Leu alors qu'elle avait plus ou moins redonné un côté "originel" avec les petites maisons... les usines étaient pourtant bien cachées par la nouvelle fac de sciences (j'y étais avant sa construction) mais il a fallu cette fac de droit et d'éco...

bref... 

une autre piste pour mon pseudo : albert elie m. (le fameux grand-père... )


----------



## Ed_the_Head (2 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> un indice ?
> 
> sinon, justement, sur la photo que tu cites, on voit aussi les apparts du présentateur de TF1 et celui du ministre... on voit aussi comment la mairie a bunkerisé St-Leu alors qu'elle avait plus ou moins redonné un côté "originel" avec les petites maisons... les usines étaient pourtant bien cachées par la nouvelle fac de sciences (j'y étais avant sa construction) mais il a fallu cette fac de droit et d'éco...
> 
> ...


Non, ça c'est private ou MP... 


Tiens, je ne savais pas que le ministre avait déménagé. 

Sinon, tu vois les arbres entre la cathédrale et la fac Eco? ils vont y construire des maisons.


----------



## alèm (2 Avril 2006)

il a toujours eu un appart dans la rue Dusevel... 

oauis, je sais, ptête qu'il ya aura moins de dealer certains jours, ptêt moins de prostituées le soir et sûrement beaucoup moins de places de parking (faut aller se garer à Amiens Nord maintenant ? )...

ça cachera peut-être le bunker au vu des touristes !  mais où vont-se garer les cars ?   

autre source pour mon pseudo : al ouleima... 

autre source : mario-de Sa-Carneiro

autre piste : du côté de l'abreuvoir à Étaules...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (2 Avril 2006)

P*tain l'enfoiré... combien il a d'appartements??? 

Garer une voiture sans payer dans cette ville devient très compliqué, des dealers on en trouve encore, et les prostituées ne sont pas à Saint-Leu. 
Voilà pour les petites news...
Et puis, ah oui, il existe des rumeurs sur Saint-Leu. Ils vont peut-être avancer de 2 heures la fermeture des troquets...


----------



## alèm (2 Avril 2006)

déjà que j'ai détesté le passage de 4H à 3H...    (je crois même qu'après c'était différent selon les jours... )


----------



## Lamar (2 Avril 2006)

Salut à tous,

désolé, je quitte Amiens pour revenir sur le sujet de ce fil (c'est dingue, y font quoi les modos  )

Mon pseudo vient du capitaine du Liberator, Lamar, Michel de son prénom. Mon héros quand j'étais au lycée (en fait c'était plutôt Zeitoun, mais je crois que c'était pris quand j'ai voulu m'inscrire sur Macgé).
J'ai toujours eu recours a des pseudo en référence aux Nuls, obligation à cause de mon nom très très courant, depuis l'avènement de l'internet (mon adresse mel principale est de type tvn595@fournisseur.fr, ce qui m'évite les nicolas.martin2756@fournisseur.fr  )


----------



## al02 (2 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> mon grand-père était *FTP* avec le père d'un actuel député de la Somme...



CaptainFTP ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2006)

au depart c'etait mon prenom en terminant avec la premiere lettre du prenom de bioman....   

une panthere coucou: tibo) m'avait trouvé un surnom pour le placer  sur le " Titre d'utilisateur personnalisé " : princess :love: 

un tapoter de zizi sur le poullaier m'avait surnommé tatav   


un jour  j'ai du changer de pseudo ...... me voilà  transformée en  Princess tatav


----------



## macinside (2 Avril 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> un tapoter de zizi sur le poullaier m'avait surnommé tatav



j'ai peur de comprendre :love:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2006)

Moi je voulais mettre Incorrigible Posteur Atypique Nul Taré Obsédé Usé Fou à Lier Emmerdeur mais ça tenait pas dans la case, alors j'ai mis que les initiales.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (2 Avril 2006)

Leyry : Contraction plus ou moins approximative de Lex et de Friendly

Hynemonth : le nom d'un personnage dans le film Minority Report.

Voilà... vous savez presque tout.....


----------



## Bilbo (2 Avril 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Moi je voulais mettre Incorrigible Posteur Atypique Nul Taré Obsédé Usé Fou à Lier Emmerdeur.


Le "Atypique", contrairement aux autres, est discutable. 

À+


----------



## guytantakul (3 Avril 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> un tapoter de zizi sur le poullaier m'avait surnommé tatav



Je me souviens d'une copine de ma grand-mère qui parlait de son tatav qui ne mangeait plus, ne sortait plus, avait une sale gueule et le regard vitreux...
Tout le monde a rit quand j'ai demandé plus tard : "tatav, c'est son chien ?"
(Son mari s'appelle Gustave, m'a-t-on répondu - j'avais 5-6 ans)


----------



## Giam_ (3 Avril 2006)

Giam diminutif de Giambattista ou plus exactement de Giovanni-Battista qui est l'équivalent italien de Jean-Baptiste et underscore pour marquer la suite - l'italiano perque lo gradisco :love: un coup de chaud c'n'est rien


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2006)

au début Julie 007 faisant référence à la JBG pour les scènes sous marines, quant à sa nouvelle identité toumaï pour sa signification : espoir de vie.. car demain ne meurt jamais...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Avril 2006)

C'est c'lààààààà, oui.... Téléphone, Thérèse!


----------



## alèm (3 Avril 2006)

Doumé, généralement, ceux qu'on jette à l'eau, ils ont pas du béton aux pieds ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Avril 2006)

Hè!


----------



## hemelune (3 Avril 2006)

Ben mon pseudo date de l' époque ou j' avais un pc, et à cette époque je jouais beaucoup à everquest,
j' avais créé un personnage feminin elfe noir necromancienne.

Depuis j' utilise ce pseudo pour tout .


----------



## macmarco (4 Avril 2006)

Pour le béton, faudrait que le parrain soit d'accord.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (4 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> Doumé, généralement, ceux qu'on jette à l'eau, ils ont pas du béton aux pieds ?



On peut même les couler directement dans le béton, c'est plus propre et plus discret !


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Avril 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> au début Julie 007 faisant référence à la JBG pour les scènes sous marines, quant à sa nouvelle identité toumaï pour sa signification : espoir de vie.. car demain ne meurt jamais...


 J'aimais bien ton premier pseudo, mais le deuxième est très bien aussi. 

 Par ailleurs, noyer une sirène, c'est difficile, en principe. :rateau:
 D'autant que tu as deux parrains pour aller te repêcher, en cas de besoin...  

  Pas d'inquiétude à avoir, donc.


----------



## jojoleretour (4 Avril 2006)

Moi Link vient d'un jeux mondialement connu j'ai nommé  :Zelda :love:


----------



## UnAm (4 Avril 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> J'aimais bien ton premier pseudo, mais le deuxième est très bien aussi.
> 
> Par ailleurs, noyer une sirène, c'est difficile, en principe. :rateau:
> D'autant que tu as deux parrains pour aller te repêcher, en cas de besoin...
> ...


comme c'est mimi 
j'avais un chien qu'on avait appelé Toumaï


----------



## gKatarn (4 Avril 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Par ailleurs, noyer une sirène, c'est difficile, en principe. :rateau:



Certes, mais une fois noyée de béton, même la queue de la sirène perd considérablement en force propulsive  :love:


----------



## imimi (4 Avril 2006)

UnAm a dit:
			
		

> comme c'est *mimi*
> j'avais un chien qu'on avait appelé Toumaï


 
on m'a appelée ?    


_mimi_ pour Emilie. c'est tout bonnement un surnom-qui-me-colle...  
et le _i _devant c'est pour faire un palindromme


----------



## Jec (4 Avril 2006)

Tout simplement le diminutif de... John Eche**** (gardons l'anonymat...)


----------



## supermoquette (4 Avril 2006)

J'appelle Isabelle à Château dÔex et je te dénonce


----------



## Jec (4 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> J'appelle Isabelle à Château dÔex et je te dénonce



Isabelle    ... pt'être bien que je la connais.... disons que tout le monde se connait içi ...


----------



## alèm (4 Avril 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> _mimi_ pour Emilie. c'est tout bonnement un surnom-qui-me-colle...  p




ah quel naze je faise ! je pensais que c'était pour "mimie"... :rose: :casse:


----------



## Saltabadil (4 Avril 2006)

Mon pseudo vient d'une pièce de théâtre qui a été interdite au bout de deux représentations, _Le Roi s'amuse_ de Victor Hugo. Le personnage est un assassin chargé de tuer le roi (d'où l'interdiction, en 1832, parler de régicide, ça rappelait de mauvais souvenirs) et j'aime bien ce nom. Hugo en invente souvent des drôles, comme Barkylphedro, Gwynplain, Quasimodo... pour ceux qui cherchent un pseudo, lisez Victor Hugo !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Avril 2006)

T'as raison, je vais peut être opter pour Cosette...


----------



## gKatarn (4 Avril 2006)

T'as le profil de l'emploi, pas de doute


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Avril 2006)

'Tain d'Adèle©! C'était sans compter avec la vérole manipulée génétiquement!


----------



## gKatarn (4 Avril 2006)

Blaster chargé


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Avril 2006)

Rodjeur!!!


----------



## Giam_ (4 Avril 2006)

quelle violence


----------



## Lived Eht (4 Avril 2006)

Un jour arrivé en cours décoiffé tel un diable (ça formait deux "cornes"). Mes amis m'appelait le Diable.

--> En anglais: The Devil

--> A l'envers: Lived Eht

CQFD


----------



## bens (4 Avril 2006)

mon pseudo c'est aussi mon surnom donc il m'a été "imposé" _... c'est comme tout, on s'y fait !_
ça a rapport avec des grosses voitures allemandes et leurs parcs-chocs (avant ou arrières... j'ai jamais su !  )... et puis comme c'était en même temps que "Laisse moi zoume-zoume-zen, dans ta benz (prononcé 'ce" à la fin)..." 
voilà quoi !!!


----------



## yvos (4 Avril 2006)

yvos, je l'avoue, c'est une couverture - je me demande où je suis allé pêcher ça - car en fait je suis blonde à TRES forte poitrine, je m'appelle jean pierre et j'ai un gros berger allemand

:style:


----------



## alèm (4 Avril 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> yvos, je l'avoue, c'est une couverture - je me demande où je suis allé pêcher ça - car en fait je suis blonde à TRES forte poitrine, je m'appelle jean pierre et j'ai un gros berger allemand
> 
> :style:




et t'habites à Gauchy ?


----------



## yvos (5 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> et t'habites à Gauchy ?



pas loin


----------



## supermoquette (5 Avril 2006)

bens a dit:
			
		

> mon pseudo c'est aussi mon surnom donc il m'a été "imposé" _... c'est comme tout, on s'y fait !_
> ça a rapport avec des grosses voitures allemandes et leurs parcs-chocs (avant ou arrières... j'ai jamais su !  )... et puis comme c'était en même temps que "Laisse moi zoume-zoume-zen, dans ta benz (prononcé 'ce" à la fin)..."
> voilà quoi !!!


En gros t'as des méga-nibards ?


----------



## HmJ (5 Avril 2006)

Mon nom de plume, HmJ pour Hamster Jovial, personnage bien connu de Gotlib. La bede m'avait pas completement retourne, mais ses apparitions dans la Rubrique a Brac, si.


----------



## gKatarn (5 Avril 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Rodjeur!!!



/mode target locked


----------



## bens (5 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> En gros t'as des méga-nibards ?



bin non justement...  
mais j'ai pas forcément un gros popotin non plus... (parcs-chocs arrière) :mouais:

je sais pas d'où leur est venue cette idée mais ça me colle à la peau depuis...


----------



## G2LOQ (5 Avril 2006)

bens a dit:
			
		

> bin non justement...
> mais j'ai pas forcément un gros popotin non plus... (parcs-chocs arrière) :mouais:
> 
> je sais pas d'où leur est venue cette idée mais ça me colle à la peau depuis...



 Ce qui compte, cest que le tout saccorde bien


----------



## behia (5 Avril 2006)

ben moi çà veut dire LA VACHE en basque,c est venu betement en ouvrant une adresse mail sur lavache.com site de boite mail gratuite:rateau:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (5 Avril 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> /mode target locked



Patoch je vais t'aider


----------



## gKatarn (5 Avril 2006)

'tain, t'as de la chance que j'ai pas envie d'avoir la DDASS sur le dos


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Avril 2006)

La _caricature_ (sic) est excellente!


----------



## guytantakul (5 Avril 2006)

Il a accès aux sources sur une partition partagée


----------



## Dark-Tintin (5 Avril 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> La _caricature_ (sic) est excellente!



A propos vous auriez pas un moyen pour ne pas prendre le blanc de fond d'une image sur graphic converter sans faire détourer (paske avec ca fait découpage de gamin de 3ans  ) ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Avril 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> 'tain, t'as de la chance que j'ai pas envie d'avoir la DDASS sur le dos



Il est bien, ce gosse


----------



## gKatarn (5 Avril 2006)

Oh, tu vas pas t'y mettre naméo  





			
				Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> A propos vous auriez pas un moyen pour ne pas prendre le blanc de fond d'une image sur graphic converter sans faire détourer (paske avec ca fait découpage de gamin de 3ans  ) ?


Oui, j'ai


----------



## Dark-Tintin (6 Avril 2006)

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à PATOCHMAN.



Ach Scheiße !!!

[/mode petitnenfantàsonpapa /on] oh, quel dommmage, je suis déçu ! [/mode petitnenfantàsonpapa /off]

_________________________________________









Maintenant tu peux me dire comment on fait ?  (celui ma je l'ai fait avec The Super Magic Baguette ca allait paske c'est tout rouge   )


----------



## Melounette (6 Avril 2006)

Ah bin mon pseudo, il vient de quelqu'un qui m'a appelé comme ça dans un forum. Parce que mon surnom c'est Mel. Et maintenant que j'y réfléchis, je le trouve très con ce pseudo "Melounette". Bon faut dire, très pressée que j'étais de faire la blague à quelqu'un, et vu que Mel était déjà pris, j'ai pas réfléchi et voilà. Je me retrouve affublée d'un p'tit nom grotesque qui rime avec quéquette et digne d'une groupie de Premiers Baisers.:modo: J'vous jure, des fois, faudrait que je pense AVANT.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (6 Avril 2006)

Deja, c'est dur pour certaines personnes de penser  
_________

Mon pseudo est pas top non plus


----------



## Melounette (6 Avril 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Deja, c'est dur pour certaines personnes de penser


Des noms ?....  
Oui mais ton avatar sauve le tout.(Je suis une grosse fan du 5ème élément)


----------



## macmarco (6 Avril 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Deja, c'est dur pour certaines personnes de penser
> _________
> 
> Mon pseudo est pas top non plus




En fait, tu voulais Dark Templar, mais comme c'était déjà pris...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (6 Avril 2006)

Surtout vu la personne par qui c'est deja pris


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Avril 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Surtout vu la personne par qui c'est deja pris


Qui, au passage, pourrait te bannir 
'ti con va, tu devrais être au lit à cette heure-ci


----------



## supermoquette (7 Avril 2006)

On lui parle de son avatar ?


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> On lui parle de son avatar ?


On parle à qui de l'avatar de qui :mouais: ? Fais des efforts


----------



## supermoquette (7 Avril 2006)

Au fils de poche à pisse


----------



## gKatarn (7 Avril 2006)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> On parle à qui de l'avatar de qui :mouais: ? Fais des efforts


Tu te fais vieux toi...


----------



## gKatarn (7 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Au fils de poche à pisse


Jaloux


----------



## jeep2nine (7 Avril 2006)

Jeep, c'est du temps où je bossais avec Guytan, on avait signé le programme d'une fête "Tank et Jeep"... 
J'aime bien Jeep, je prèfère à JP  
Et puis 2nine, parce que Jeep c'était déjà pris et pour éviter de mettre 29


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Avril 2006)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Tu te fais vieux toi...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (7 Avril 2006)

1 : Désole DT mais je suis pas couché a 7h30 

2 : Mon avatar est green 

3 : C'est pas mon pere !!!!!! (enfin peut etre)


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Avril 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> 1 : Désole DT mais je suis pas couché a 7h30


Je parlais de l'heure où tu as posté, fils d'imbécile*  !




_* Ceci dit en toute affection mon cher Gkat, tu sais combien je t'apprécie _


----------



## takamaka (7 Avril 2006)

Ben takamaka, rien de bien original sous le soleil&#8230;

C'est un arbre, une vallée et un canyon de la Réunion...

On y vient pour ca :











on y fait ca :






et on finit avec du rhum arrangé !


----------



## Momo-du-56 (7 Avril 2006)

takamaka a dit:
			
		

> Ben takamaka, rien de bien original sous le soleil
> 
> C'est un arbre, une vallée et un canyon de la Réunion...
> 
> ...


----------



## strummert (7 Avril 2006)

ca veut dire clochard en luxembourgeois. J'ai pris ce nick car personne d'autre le veut et comme ca je suis tjs le seul  Think different


----------



## takamaka (7 Avril 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Arrête, je pleure.....  mais bon, j'en aurai bien profité :love: :love:


----------



## gnoumy34 (7 Avril 2006)

Moi, c'est simplement le petit personnage que j'ai créé pour moi il y a quelques années et qui me sert d'avatar en ce moment, voilà c'est tout con quoi
Bonne soirée à tous et bon week-end


----------



## BeatKickAll (7 Avril 2006)

La danse, "beat", le foot "kick", l'appel au peuple "all". Bref c'est une claire, saine pure et candide invitation au mouvement.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2006)

Odré : ben c'est Audrey :rateau: 

J'étais sur la "plus belle plage" de Lifou, île de nouvelle Calédonie. Des kanacks rencontrés sur une autre plage (ben voui là bas y'a que ça) la veille m'ont emmené là bas ... Une heure de balade en fôret où faut etre guidée, j'aurais pas pu y aller toute seule, et on arrive sur une immense lagune (et oui c'est un gros lagon) à perte de vue. bon tout ça ne vous dis pas d'où viens mon pseudo, j'y arrive mais faut que je donne quelques explications, et puis aussi pour raconter j'aime bien  

Cette plage marque la fin d'un séjour de trois mois en Kanacky (nvelle calédonie) où j'ai rencontré pour la première fois le "racisme". Nouméa la blanche et propre et puis la brousse, la non civilisée. Je me suis beaucoup emmerdé au début, parce qu'une fois qu'on a fait toutes les plages de nouméa bof et puis j'avais pas de sous même si mon oncle m'hébergeait. Bref, je décide d'aller en brousse toute seule par le bus de brousse. Quand j'annonce ça à mon oncle, il devient vert et me fait promettre de l'appeler tous les soirs. Ce qui m'étonne, le globe trotters qu'il est s'est même retrouvé en pleine guerre en irak (une autre guerre y'a bien longtemps) pourquoi avoir peur de la brousse ? Certains me disent que les kanacks sont cannibales, des violeurs (une métisse me dit ça ...). Enfin bref, j'hallucine grave et pas très rassurée, je décide quand même d'y aller parce que bordel de merde je me faisait chier :mouais: 

Aujourd'hui je me rends compte que s'était osé et des z'oreilles (gas de métropoles) m'ont dit qu'il aurait put m'arriver n'importe quoi. Je veux pas tailler un costume au kanacks car c'est un peuple très accueillant mais comme tous les DOMTOM les problèmes liés à l'alcool font des désastres ... D'un côté des faits divers à vous hérisser le poil sur les bras et de l'autre j'ai été édoptée par une famille kanack où j'ai assisté à un don d'enfant et une précérémonie de mariage. J'ai gardé des liens avec eux longtemps après, par lettres mais les distances sont longues pour les lettres ... je me contente de penser à eux de temps en temps, comme ce soir, d'où cette prose.

La vieille de l'origine de mon pseudo, je rencontre des jeunes gens émechés sur une plage qui me disent qu'ils m'emmeneront voir "la plus belle plage du monde". Connaissant leurs problèmes liés à l'alcool et sachant qu'ils en parlent volontiers tout en prenant une goulée de bière, je leur dis "ok" à une condition, demain sera une journée sobre. 
Et ils ont tenus parole ! Pas une goutte d'alcool, du jus de fruits et des cocos, des boulettes de viandes cuisant dans un bénitier. Ils en viennent à me raconter leurs dernières grosses bêtises. Deux mariages récents, deux bagarres, quelques morts dont le marié ... à cause de l'alcool ... Et puis ils entrent dans l'eau, leur dos couvert de coups de fouets. 25 pour le plus âgés, c'est la police coutumière ... ils me montrent qu'ils ont bien compris pourquoi je ne voulais pas qu'ils boivent. 

La gorge sérré je erre et médite sur la plage. Un des jeunes me dit d'un air jovial je vais écrire ton nom sur la plage et il écrit sous mes yeux ébahis "Odré". 

Alors je garde ce pseudo en souvenirs de ce jour et du peuple kanack...





Ps : on peut deviner en bas à droite sur la photo la véritable orthographe de mon prénom, que j'ai écrit à la grande surprise du jeune qui a trouvé ça compliqué


----------



## supermoquette (7 Avril 2006)

tantouz ?


----------



## gibet_b (8 Avril 2006)

Ben moi, c'est à cause de mes initiales : JBB


----------



## r0m1 (8 Avril 2006)

parce que c'est mon prénom .... là je vous étonne non ?? :mouais:


----------



## Bullwei (9 Avril 2006)

moi c'est le nom d'une divinité viking 
en plus ce nom fut utilisé dans le film"le treiziéme guerrier" avec Banderas


----------



## macmarco (9 Avril 2006)

Bullwei a dit:
			
		

> moi c'est le nom d'une divinité viking
> en plus ce nom fut utilisé dans le film"le treiziéme guerrier" avec Banderas




D'où l'avatar !


----------



## guizmo47 (9 Avril 2006)

Parceque j'aime bien ce petit personnage tt mignon et succeptible de devenir un véritable monstre si tu lui donne de l'eau... Je trouve que ça me correspond bien... Patron la p'tite soeur !:rateau: 
Le 47 ben pour le département qui m'a vu naitre... Tout con !


----------



## Dark-Tintin (12 Avril 2006)

guizmo47 a dit:
			
		

> Parceque j'aime bien ce petit personnage tt mignon et succeptible de devenir un véritable monstre si tu lui donne de l'eau... Je trouve que ça me correspond bien... Patron la p'tite soeur !:rateau:
> Le 47 ben pour le département qui m'a vu naitre... Tout con !



Pour le coup du département au moins c'est pas banal


----------



## Warflo (12 Avril 2006)

Ben moi....
Quand j'ai fais ma premiére adresse email, (il y a looongtemps ), j'étais un peu trop plongé dans les Warcraft et autre wargames...
Et comme je m'appele Flo**** (seul une certaine élite de MacG connait la suite), c'est devenue Warflo, et depuis j'ai la flemme de changer...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> D'où l'avatar !



où alors Banderas a sâcrément changé


----------



## Dark-Tintin (13 Avril 2006)

il a eu des poussés d'hormones c'est tout


----------



## Fondug (13 Avril 2006)

Fondug = abrégé de fond du green, comme danlfrig pour dans le frigo ou dantag pour dans ta gueule...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (13 Avril 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> abrégé de fond du green




OVERGREEEEEN !!!


----------



## Fondug (13 Avril 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> OVERGREEEEEN !!!


 
Mdrrr, j'avais pas vu ton avatar !!


----------



## vian (19 Juillet 2008)

JB a dit:


> Je suis sur que personne n'aura remarqué que JB c'était les initiales de mon prénom...




et JB il vient d'ou ton avatar ?


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Juillet 2008)

vian a dit:


> et JB il vient d'ou ton avatar ?


7 ans après ! Bravo    *




_* © qui de droit _


----------



## gKatarn (19 Juillet 2008)

Tiens, te revoilà toi ?


----------



## Bibabelou (19 Juillet 2008)

Tout est parti d'un moulin en Pologne...
en fait, non, c'est parti d'une BD d'Edika: Bi Bop, euh....Loula? (au demeurant excellente)
qui est devenu mon doux petit nom de ma douce: Bibopeuloula puis Bibabelou par extension et déformation...


----------



## sharyoo (19 Juillet 2008)

mon pseudo vient de mon nom de famille, marque automobile française donc le logo est un triangle. Alors j'était trouvée sur un dictionnaire franco-japonais, sa traduction: Sharyoo qui signifie voiture.


----------



## p4bl0 (19 Juillet 2008)

sharyoo a dit:


> mon pseudo vient de mon nom de famille, marque automobile française donc le logo est un triangle. Alors j'était trouvée sur un dictionnaire franco-japonais, sa traduction: Sharyoo qui signifie voiture.


Tu déconnes où t'es sérieux ? Parce qu'il me semble bien qu'en japonais "voiture" se dit "kuruma" et pas "sharyoo" (d'ailleurs deux o d'affilé je me demande comment il prononce ça, ça me semble cheulou mais je peux me planter je suis pas japonais !).


----------



## touba (19 Juillet 2008)

en fait ça se dit comme ça : &#33258;&#21205;&#36554;

mais ça vous avance pas plus 


sharyoo ce serait plus _véhicule_ que_ voiture
_en tapant _kuruma_ dans Google, le lien sponsorisé c'est toyota.fr


----------



## p4bl0 (19 Juillet 2008)

J'ai vérifié en faisant une recherche Google appremment c'est bien ça, kuruma = voiture :

http://www.ak.cradle.titech.ac.jp/RIse/HTML/mr067.htm


----------



## sharyoo (19 Juillet 2008)

Je l'ai touver sur un dictionnaire en ligne franco-japonais. :mouais::mouais::mouais: on peut plus faire confiance à rien!!!


----------



## vousti (19 Juillet 2008)

oh l autre y sait même pas écrire chariot


----------



## Full62fr (19 Juillet 2008)

Full 62 Fr 

Fullmetal Alchemist    Pas de calais   France

Ancien fan de la serie, et comme c'est chiant de trouver un pseudo Full62fr et puis c'est tout


----------



## flotow (19 Juillet 2008)

moi, personne sait pourquoi 


vas savoir


----------



## Mobyduck (19 Juillet 2008)

Truc en plastique...

...j'ai bien deux trois idées.


----------



## Dos Jones (19 Juillet 2008)

Moi c'est parce que je traficote en bourse

Pouvez pas savoir les c0uilles en or qu'ont peut se faire


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Juillet 2008)

gKatarn a dit:


> Tiens, te revoilà toi ?


Tiens, encore là toi ?  

Fais gaffe, l'été, la canicule&#8230;


----------



## CRISPEACE (19 Juillet 2008)

Mon pseudo ? Je l'ai trouvé quand j'ai créé ma 1ère adresse mail.... Cris, c'est mon surnom - Peace, c'est mon côté "baba-cool"... Le tout fesant référence à une vieille marque de céréale (c'était pas fait pour)... :rateau:


----------



## p4bl0 (19 Juillet 2008)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> Mon pseudo ? Je l'ai trouvé quand j'ai créé ma 1ère adresse mail.... Cris, c'est mon surnom - Peace, c'est mon côté "baba-cool"... Le tout fesant référence à une vieille marque de céréale (c'était pas fait pour)... :rateau:


ma première adresse email, c'était arobase@caramail.com 

j'aimais bien dire "arobase arobase caramail point com" 


(putain caramail :rateau:...)


----------



## flotow (19 Juillet 2008)

jamais eu Caramail  trop in


----------



## p4bl0 (19 Juillet 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> jamais eu Caramail  trop in


t'avais une adresse email en 1999/2000 toi ? 




Ben si oui t'aurais eu comme moi une caramail et une yahoo  (la Yahoo je l'ai gardée jusqu'à GMail).


----------



## flotow (19 Juillet 2008)

oui monsieur, on a eu le premier ordinateur en Juin 98 (ordinateur doté de capactité de connection à internet) et l'abo internet est arrivé dans l'année  c'est a dire au max Juin 99 

j'ai gardé mon Yahoo, j'ai gardé mon GMail, et je passe tout sur .Mac (ouais, ouais, je sais  )

ma premiere adresse etait une adresse Club-Internet avant d'ouvrir une adresse independante de mon FAI (hotmail entre autre)
Le tucpasquic est arrivé avec hotmail, avant, c'etait un autre pseudo (que j'ai encore comme pseudo principal chez Apple - Apple ID - )

Voila, voila


----------



## Pharmacos (19 Juillet 2008)

Moi je dirais pas d'où vient Pharmacos


----------



## flotow (19 Juillet 2008)

en meme temps, avec tout les cachets que tu prends&#8230;  on se demande meme plus d'ou peu venir un pseudo pareil


----------



## two (19 Juillet 2008)

le mien équivaut au nombre le plus élevé que je puisse énoncer en anglais... :rose:




edit: meuh non... c'est juste l'initiale de mon prénon suivi des deux premières lettres de mon nom de famille...


----------



## Dos Jones (19 Juillet 2008)

two a dit:


> le mien équivaut au nombre le plus élevé que je puisse énoncer en anglais... :rose:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Théobald Wooldword&#8230;


----------



## aCLR (19 Juillet 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Moi je dirais pas d'où vient Pharmacos



Le Phare Mac OS

Celui qui illumine le monde macgéen de ces lumières*








*rapport à son activité


----------



## two (19 Juillet 2008)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Théobald Wooldword&#8230;


Malheureusement mon patronyme est bien plus belge que cela...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2008)

début du titre d'un tableau de Marcel Duchamp 
(L.H.O.O.Q). 1919.



*******
acronyme d'un assassin célèbre 
(Lee Harvey Oswald)

sommet culminant à 3180 m, dans la région du Manaslu, au Népal.

et accessoirement un jeu de lettre avec mes initiales et mon nom...   


.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2008)

Et moi, j'ai besoin de vous expliquer...

Alors je m'appelle Antoine et je vis à Lille donc 59 (Par contre, puis-je changer en antoine75 dans le mois à venir )


----------



## CRISPEACE (19 Juillet 2008)

LHO a dit:


> ...acronyme d'un assassin célèbre (Lee Harvey Oswald)
> sommet culminant à 3180 m, dans la région du Manaslu, au Népal. .



Tu savais tous ça avant que je fasse des découvertes...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2008)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> Tu savais tous ça avant que je fasse des découvertes...



oui... :rateau:


----------



## CRISPEACE (19 Juillet 2008)

LHO a dit:


> oui... :rateau:


J'suis déçue... :rateau:  :rose:


----------



## kisbizz (19 Juillet 2008)

Il y avait une fois un /une ?  robert d'avignon (???????) qui avait donc pris le pseudo de *robertAV* où sonny decida un jour de l'appeler* tatav * 

Un beau jour , suite a son nouveau travail , tatav se resolu a changer aussi de pseudo et demande de l'aide pour en trouver un : la panthère tibo lui trouva *princess tatav * :love:

Mais la princess ne pouvant plus supporter sa vie au chateau claque la porte et voulant repartir vers un futur plus serein prends aussi un autre pseudo : quoi  de mieux que de s'appeller *kisbizz* pour se faire reconnaitre par ses amis qu'elle amait tant le kisbizzer dans chaque coup-boulage? 


et voilà , l'histoire ,  la vrai , de la dinde sirene botté


----------



## PoorMonsteR (20 Juillet 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> (...)
> et voilà , l'histoire ,  la vrai , de la dinde sirene botté


----------



## kitetrip (20 Juillet 2008)

Moi ça vient du temps du lycée avec les premières LAN... "Qui t'étripe" -> Kitetrip 

Après ça fait penser au kitesurf mais en vrai aucun rapport, j'en ai jamais fait :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2008)

kitetrip a dit:


> Moi ça vient du temps du lycée avec les premières LAN... "Qui t'étripe" -> Kitetrip
> 
> Après ça fait penser au kitesurf mais en vrai aucun rapport, j'en ai jamais fait :rateau:


 
tu as tord.
tes tripes te quittent... 


.


----------



## aCLR (20 Juillet 2008)

LHO a dit:


> et accessoirement un jeu de lettre avec mes initiales et mon nom...
> 
> 
> .



Pareil


----------



## CouleurSud (20 Juillet 2008)

J'avais d'abord pensé à GWF Hegel, ce qui avait un côté à la fois dialectique et enjoué (mais en version berlinoise). Mais je me suis dit que r.... et l'é... allaient me rappeler sans cesse : "spinoza, etc."
Ensuite, je me suis dit :  "Fichte, c'est pas mal aussi. Personne ne sait qui c'est, ce qui garantira mon anonymat"
Puis : Kant, car personne ne l'aime. Mais je me suis dit : "m****, je n'aurai pas d'amis"
Puis : Iggy Pop. Mais c'était déjà pris
Même chose pour PATOCHMAN, Lux Interior et Joey Ramones

Voilà, vous savez tout sur l'origine de mon pseudo


----------



## Agrippa II (20 Juillet 2008)

Mon pseudo est des personnages récurent de l'Histoire Juive au Ier siècle de l'ère commune. C'est le roi de Judée-Samarie qui a décidé de soutenir le camp romain plutôt que le camp Juif dans la guerre relaté par Flavius Josèphe. J'ai fait ce choix car j'ai travaillé sur son discours dans le cadre de mon Mastère et que je le retrouve durant toute ma thèse.  De plus il symbolise la pénétration de la culture gréco-romaine dans le monde Juif Judéen depuis la conquête d'Alexandre le Grand. Voilà en très court le pourquoi


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> J'avais d'abord pensé à GWF Hegel, ce qui avait un côté à la fois dialectique et enjoué (mais en version berlinoise). Mais je me suis dit que r.... et l'é... allaient me rappeler sans cesse : "spinoza, etc."
> Ensuite, je me suis dit :  "Fichte, c'est pas mal aussi. Personne ne sait qui c'est, ce qui garantira mon anonymat"
> Puis : Kant, car personne ne l'aime. Mais je me suis dit : "m****, je n'aurai pas d'amis"
> Puis : Iggy Pop. Mais c'était déjà pris
> ...



on en a rien à Fichte...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (20 Juillet 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Puis : Iggy Pop. Mais c'était déjà pris. [...]et Joey Ramones



:love:

Y'a aussi Dee Dee (Johny et Tommy ça fait penser à trop d'autres "stars")


----------



## Hérisson (20 Juillet 2008)

Mon pseudo ? c'est parce que j'aime bien les trucs qui piquent...
Heu parce que je me met en boule facilement
Parce que j'ai une tendance à être poivre et sel:rose: euh même sel beaucoup...
Promis l'année prochaine je change je prendrais "boule de neige".
Et parce que j'aimerais que vous rouliez un peu moins vite, pour pô écraser mes potes...
J'aime pô les voir tout écrabouillés:mouais:


----------



## aCLR (20 Juillet 2008)

Hérisson a dit:


> Mon pseudo ? c'est parce que j'aime bien les trucs qui piquent...
> ()



Tiens, c'est marrant que tu postes maintenant

Depuis quelques mois, nous n'avions plus de nouvelles du locataire du jardin. Les escargots et autres limaces s'en donnaient à cur joie dans le potager citadin. Un appel au don, avions-nous lancer à l'entourage. Et voilà quelques minutes, un coup de fil réjouissant annonçait l'arrivée imminente d'un jeune hérisson

Vous vous passez le mot


----------



## Hérisson (20 Juillet 2008)

Tu sais nous les hérissons, bien qu'assez solitaires, on est avant tout solidaires.
Et puis tu sais nous l'hiver on dort
Tiens voilà pourquoi j'ai choisi ce pseudo, parce que j'ai de grandes absences à la période froide....


----------



## l'écrieur (20 Juillet 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> J'avais d'abord pensé à GWF Hegel, ce qui avait un côté à la fois dialectique et enjoué (mais en version berlinoise). Mais je me suis dit que r.... et l'é... allaient me rappeler sans cesse : "spinoza, etc."
> Ensuite, je me suis dit :  "Fichte, c'est pas mal aussi. Personne ne sait qui c'est, ce qui garantira mon anonymat"
> Puis : Kant, car personne ne l'aime. Mais je me suis dit : "m****, je n'aurai pas d'amis"
> Puis : Iggy Pop. Mais c'était déjà pris
> ...




Ouais.
Que des bavards impénitents.

T'aurais pu t'appeler Karl-Heinz Ott.
Comme ça, j'aurais dit : "Enfin !".


----------



## CRISPEACE (20 Juillet 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> J'avais d'abord pensé à GWF Hegel, ce qui avait un côté à la fois dialectique et enjoué (mais en version berlinoise). Mais je me suis dit que r.... et l'é... allaient me rappeler sans cesse : "spinoza, etc."
> Ensuite, je me suis dit :  "Fichte, c'est pas mal aussi. Personne ne sait qui c'est, ce qui garantira mon anonymat"
> Puis : Kant, car personne ne l'aime. Mais je me suis dit : "m****, je n'aurai pas d'amis"
> Puis : Iggy Pop. Mais c'était déjà pris
> ...



Heu, non... 

On c'est tout sur les pseudos que t'a pas pris...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (21 Juillet 2008)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> Heu, non...
> 
> On sait tout sur les pseudos que t'a pas pris...



Pfff ! On n'est que 2 à suivre. :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2008)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> On c'est tout sur les pseudos que t'a pas pris...



mais, CouleurSud a omis de mentionner MC5 (de peur d'être pris pour un prêcheur fou du Michigan) et Rosset (de peur d'être confondu avec un joueur de tennis)... :rateau:


.


----------



## kasarus (21 Juillet 2008)

origine de mon pseudo? niente... (peut-être une déformation de quasar, et/ou de caesar...)

Mais, des fois, j'ai des envies de changement de pseudo, encore faut-il que j'ai une idée bien derrière la tête...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Juillet 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> origine de mon pseudo? niente... (peut-être une déformation de quasar, et/ou de caesar...)
> 
> Mais, des fois, j'ai des envies de changement de pseudo, encore faut-il que j'ai une idée bien derrière la tête...


Cactus Joe ? 

Et puis ça t'évite de changer d'avatar.


----------



## olivier78150 (22 Juillet 2008)

moi facile mon prenom olivier collé de mon code postal 78150 le chesnay
pas bete non ?
:rateau:


----------



## alèm (22 Juillet 2008)

bah si&#8230; totalement débile même&#8230;


----------



## CRISPEACE (22 Juillet 2008)

olivier78150 a dit:


> moi facile mon prenom olivier collé de mon code postal 78150 le chesnay
> pas bete non ?
> :rateau:



Un banal tout de même... 
Je préfère largement celui de L.H.O... :love:


----------



## Pharmacos (22 Juillet 2008)

olivier78150 a dit:


> moi facile mon prenom olivier collé de mon code postal 78150 le chesnay
> pas bete non ?
> :rateau:


 


alèm a dit:


> bah si totalement débile même


 
Je confirme c'est débile  demande à benjamin s'il peut pas changer ça 

Sinon pour alèm je sais d'où ça vient.....alèm méla alèm méla 


... après il suffit de lire un peu ses posts pour savoir ou il l'a met


----------



## olivier78150 (22 Juillet 2008)

au moins je laisse pas indifferent c deja bien d'avoir une notoriete
meme de gnouf ...


----------



## alèm (22 Juillet 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Je confirme c'est débile  demande à benjamin s'il peut pas changer ça
> 
> Sinon pour alèm je sais d'où ça vient.....alèm méla alèm méla
> 
> ...



além veut dire "au-delà" banane !


----------



## boddy (22 Juillet 2008)

Mon pseudo a une grosse faute d'orthographe, puisqu'il devrait être Buddy : le nom de mon chat. Le premier forum où je me suis inscrite, il y avait déjà un Buddy, alors c'est devenu Boddy.

Si je tenais l' qui m'a piqué mon "u"


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2008)

Mon pseudo vient du seul mot en i qu'Apple n'avait pas encore déposé (à se demander pourquoi), j'ai sauté sur l'occasion. Trois mois après, ils sortaient l'iChaussette. Cupertino, start your photocopiers !


----------



## flotow (22 Juillet 2008)

boddy a dit:


> Mon pseudo a une grosse faute d'orthographe, puisqu'il devrait être Buddy : le nom de mon chat. Le premier forum où je me suis inscrite, il y avait déjà un Buddy, alors c'est devenu Boddy.
> 
> Si je tenais l' qui m'a piqué mon "u"


en meme temps, buddy, c'est d'un commun


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Juillet 2008)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Mon pseudo vient du seul mot en i qu'Apple n'avait pas encore déposé (à se demander pourquoi), j'ai sauté sur l'occasion. Trois mois après, ils sortaient l'iChaussette. Cupertino, start your photocopiers !


Quelques temps après que j'ai choisi le mien, une société japonaise a sorti des produits (des clés USB si mes souvenirs sont exacts) baptisées iDuck.

Et comme un c*n, j'ai pas déposé le nom. Les c***** en or que j'aurai pu me faire.


----------



## maoubi (25 Juillet 2008)

Moi, Maoubi, c'est mon nom d'artiste.

cela signifie tous bonnement

(Ma)thieu (Ou)ellette (Bi)zier(nom de famille du coté de ma mère).


sinon j'aurai pris comme deuxieme choix 

 Methoay 

.... un jeu de voyelle, les a des e, les i des o les u des y.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2008)

Toute mon enfance on m'a surnommé "La Courge". C'est vrai que dès tout petit j'avais une tête très ressemblante à ce légume. Il est aussi certaines variétés de courges qu'on nomme "gourdes" et on m'a aussi souvent dit que j'étais "gourde".

Maintenant j'ai atteint l'adolescence et depuis qu'un acné assez mauvais s'est attaqué à mon faciès, les gens trouvent que je ressemble plus à une coloquinte, avec sa peau verruqueuse et sa coloration orangée. 

Remarquez que les courges, coloquintes et autres c'est la même famille. Il y a donc une constance chez moi. Une sorte de "changement dans la continuité".


----------



## Dark-Tintin (26 Juillet 2008)

Mais t'es un vrai potager à toi seule !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Mais t'es un vrai potager à toi seule !



Assez limité quand même comme potager : il n'y pousse que des cucurbitacées !


----------



## Bassman (27 Juillet 2008)

Ouais mais dans "cucurbitacé", y'en a des choses


----------



## estomak (27 Juillet 2008)

Moi, de l'espagnol "esto" et mac, comme &#63743;
un jeu de mot ,quoi!


----------



## hippo sulfite (27 Juillet 2008)

Bon, le mien sort tout droit et tout mouillé d'une cuvette de labo. photo et pas d'une mare africaine comme certains ont pu le penser.

Edit : maintenant, vous êtes fixés.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Juillet 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Ouais mais dans "cucurbitacé", y'en a des choses



Oui hein !  :love:



estomak a dit:


> Moi, de l'espagnol "esto" et mac, comme &#63743;
> un jeu de mot ,quoi!



Heu non rien... trop facile...  :hein:


----------



## Lalis (28 Juillet 2008)

Lalis parce que Lilas, c'était déjà pris.
Le lilas, une de mes fleurs préférées, tout comme le lis (ou lys), donc La-lis, pour une fille, c'était logique.
Lilas, lis, freesia, seringat, troène, jasmin, pivoines... j'aime les fleurs blanches parfumées. Et le mimosa.
Je déteste mon prénom.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2008)

Lalis a dit:


> j'aime les fleurs blanches parfumées.


 


 
Hum...
Désolé pour le parfum, je n'avais pas en stock - faut imaginer.




Lalis a dit:


> Je déteste mon prénom.


 
Vraiment ?

_(Ambiance cuir doux, lumière de même, tabac à pipe et regard lourd du vieux barbu)_

Tu veux nous en parler ?...
Hé hé.


----------



## Pharmacos (28 Juillet 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> ​
> Vraiment ?
> 
> _(Ambiance cuir doux, lumière de même, tabac à pipe et regard lourd du vieux barbu)_
> ...


 
Ca commence par un P


----------



## Bibabelou (28 Juillet 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Ca commence par un P



Prurit?
alors oui là je comprends, en plus d'être un sale prénom ça fait mal

bon j'me casse ------>


----------



## Pifou80 (3 Août 2008)

Moi c'est super simple, c'est la combinaison de plusieurs facteurs:
- Un physique plus ou moins (surtout moins pour me rassurer^^) ressemblant avec le personnage.
- "Pas glop, pas glop!", c'est ce que j'ai répondu à mon président d'université lors d'un conseil d'administration alors que je faisait mes premières armes de militant syndicaliste étudiant. 
- 80, par ce que, bien qu'Axonais (02 pour les non-cultivés) de souche cela fais 4 ans que j'étudie à l'université d'Amiens, plus belle ville du monde.

very easy....


----------



## alèm (3 Août 2008)

Pifou80 a dit:


> Moi c'est super simple, c'est la combinaison de plusieurs facteurs:
> - Un physique plus ou moins (surtout moins pour me rassurer^^) ressemblant avec le personnage.



Mon Pauv' ! 



Pifou80 a dit:


> - "Pas glop, pas glop!", c'est ce que j'ai répondu à mon président d'université lors d'un conseil d'administration alors que je faisait mes premières armes de militant syndicaliste étudiant.



c'est qui désormais ? à mon époque c'était Paul Personne  (qui m'avait gratifié d'un 16/20 en métabolisme tiens  )



Pifou80 a dit:


> - 80, par ce que, bien qu'Axonais (02 pour les non-cultivés) de souche



mon pauvre, comme Cauet et Yvos et obligé d'avoir comme eux une voiture tunée, un gros caisson de basse et d'aimer les blondes et le maroilles !  



Pifou80 a dit:


> cela fais 4 ans que j'étudie à l'université d'Amiens, plus belle ville du monde.



ouais d'abord !  (enfin juste après Maubeuge quand même !    )


----------



## macinside (3 Août 2008)

alèm a dit:


> mon pauvre, comme Cauet et Yvos et obligé d'avoir comme eux une voiture tunée, un gros caisson de basse et d'aimer les blondes et le maroilles !



mais bon, depuis je vis dans une dictature cauetienne


----------



## BS0D (3 Août 2008)

Moi j'ai trouvé le mien marrant et ça faisait quelques années que l'amalgame me trottait dans la tête ... puis j'ai trouvé de quoi l'enjouer grâce au site qui figure dans ma signature, alors je l'ai adopté 

*BSOD* comme "Blue Screen of Death", mais aussi comme "*B*ull*S*hit *O*ver*D*ose" (comprendre: "marre des conneries" / "overdose de conneries" !).










> *BSOD* :
> 
> BullShit OverDose
> see Microsoft
> ...


HAHA!


----------



## macaronique (3 Août 2008)

Moi j'ai cherché dans un dictionnaire pour des mots qui commencent par mac, et j'ai trouvé un genre de poésie où on mélange des langues. Je crois que ça me va bien, je dois parler français de façon macaronique. 

C'est pas parce que je fais la nique aux macarons.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (3 Août 2008)

Ah, tiens, au début j'croyais que tu t'appellais véronique et que t'étais une true geek donc t'avais mit Mac à la place de véro


----------



## benkenobi (3 Août 2008)

Le mien vient d'un film je crois...

Une véritable inspiration, un élan poétique devrais-je dire, m'a poussé à choisir ce personnage. C'est très original, vous n'en trouverez que peu sur les forums.


:style:


Et toi Tintin, c'est en l'honneur de ton idole intemporelle Pascal Sevran ?


----------



## hippo sulfite (3 Août 2008)

benkenobi a dit:


> Et toi Tintin, c'est en l'honneur de ton idole intemporelle Pascal Sevran ?



Un mixte entre la guerre des étoiles et la guerre du PAF.


----------



## macinside (3 Août 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Ah, tiens, au début j'croyais que tu t'appellais véronique et que t'étais une true geek donc t'avais mit Mac à la place de véro



c'est une geekette pourtant


----------



## estcethomas (3 Août 2008)

moi il vient tout bêtement d'un mixe avec mon prénom et mon estomac!


----------



## mocmoc (3 Août 2008)

Ben, moi je voulais mettre macmac mais c'était pas beau (si, si ! ) . Donc j'ai mis Mocmoc. Et franchement, là c'est beau ! ( si, si ! )


----------



## Dark-Tintin (3 Août 2008)

Nan. Z'avez qu'à chercher dans les 29 autres pages du sujet


----------



## benkenobi (3 Août 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Nan. Z'avez qu'à chercher dans les 29 autres pages du sujet



Pfff j'étais sûr que t'allais nous la sortir celle-là !!! :bebe:

Et ben pour la peine : _*NON !*_


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Août 2008)

Putain, les marioles.... Vous vivez vraiment des trucs trop durs...


----------



## johnlocke2342 (4 Août 2008)

Pour moi, c'est tout simplement parce que je suis accro à la série LOST: Les disparus (Perdus pour les québecois), et que John Locke est mon personnage préféré (Kate aussi n'est pas mal, mais ce n'est pas pour les mêmes raisons ). Or, sur un forum anglophone, Johnlocke était déjà pris. J'ai donc réfléchi un peu et j'ai pondu ce Johnlocke2342, le 2342 étant une référence à la suite de nombres récurrents dans cette série.
Donc, aucun délire philosophique ou autre.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Août 2008)

Ça décoiffe quand même...


----------



## krystof (4 Août 2008)

macaronique a dit:


> Moi j'ai cherché dans un dictionnaire pour des mots qui commencent par mac, et j'ai trouvé un genre de poésie où on mélange des langues.



Dans le genre, tu avais aussi Mackékette !


----------



## estcethomas (4 Août 2008)

pas mal mackékette pas mal! je note!


----------



## Dos Jones (4 Août 2008)

Moi c'est parce que je boursicote pas mal&#8230; Le crash EADS, les fonds de pensions américains dans le rouge c'est moi aussi&#8230; Et j'en passe&#8230; 

PS : Si vous avez besoin d'un traider je peux faire quelque chose moyennant 10%&#8230;   

PS: C'est fou ce qu'on peut faire avec un Mac&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2008)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Moi c'est parce que je boursicote pas mal Le crash EADS, les fonds de pensions américains dans le rouge c'est moi aussi Et j'en passe
> 
> PS : Si vous avez besoin d'un *trailer *je peux faire quelque chose moyennant 10%
> 
> PS: C'est fou ce qu'on peut faire avec un Mac



c'est, donc, toi qui a fait la *bande annonce* du film "Kerviel à la campagne" suivi de "Kerviel en prison"...


----------



## CouleurSud (5 Août 2008)

johnlocke2342 a dit:


> Pour moi, c'est tout simplement parce que je suis accro à la série LOST: Les disparus (Perdus pour les québecois), et que John Locke est mon personnage préféré (Kate aussi n'est pas mal, mais ce n'est pas pour les mêmes raisons ). Or, sur un forum anglophone, Johnlocke était déjà pris. J'ai donc réfléchi un peu et j'ai pondu ce Johnlocke2342, le 2342 étant une référence à la suite de nombres récurrents dans cette série.
> *Donc, aucun délire philosophique ou autre*.



Un peu quand même, car, d'après ce que tu expliques, ton pseudo n'est pas_ inné_. Voilà une idée qu'aurait appréciée le grand John (Locke)


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ça décoiffe quand même...


 
Tiens, jouons à un jeu : devinons l'origine des pseudos.

Donc, tu es chauve.
Hum...
Peut-être cela nourrit-il comme un manque chez toi...

Peut-être envies-tu des plus chevelus que toi ?

André Rieu ?

Je crois tenir une piste !
Tu aurais voulu être André Rieu ! (ou, au moins, coiffé pareil)

PARTOCH MAN - comme le super héros de la partition !

Mais, trop pressé, tu as oublié le R.
Et, te voilà PATOCHMAN.

J'ai bon ?


----------



## Pharmacos (5 Août 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Tiens, jouons à un jeu : devinons l'origine des pseudos.
> 
> Donc, tu es chauve.
> Hum...
> ...


 

Et merde je me suis trompé dans le dosage


----------



## p4bl0 (5 Août 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Tiens, jouons à un jeu : devinons l'origine des pseudos.
> 
> Donc, tu es chauve.
> Hum...
> ...


C'est complètement tiré par les cheveux !


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Août 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Et merde je me suis trompé dans le dosage



Entraîne-toi


----------



## Pharmacos (5 Août 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Entraîne-toi



Put*** y'en a qu'on rien à faire


----------



## claud (5 Août 2008)

A défaut de prendre le nom de la fleur qui me sert d'avatar (je ne le connais pas)
et à défaut de choisir mon deuxième prénom (claude-déjà pris)...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2008)

De mon idole.
Voir mon avatar.


----------



## bcommeberenice (5 Août 2008)

A l'origine vient de l'erreur d'un ami qui passablement alcoolisé m'a appelé Bérénice au lieu de B..., depuis, il a continué à m'appeler Bérénice et je l'utilise comme pseudo!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2008)

bcommeberenice a dit:


> A l'origine vient de l'erreur d'un ami qui passablement alcoolisé m'a appelé Bérénice au lieu de Béatrice, depuis, il a continué à m'appeler Bérénice et je l'utilise comme pseudo!



_bcommeberenice_ est la seule personne du forum à avoir eu l'avatar à l'oeil...


----------



## bcommeberenice (5 Août 2008)

LHO a dit:


> _bcommeberenice_ est la seule personne du forum à avoir eu l'avatar à l'oeil...





Suis-je pour autant opportuniste?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2008)

bcommeberenice a dit:


> A l'origine vient de l'erreur d'un ami qui passablement alcoolisé m'a appelé Bérénice au lieu de B..., depuis, il a continué à m'appeler Bérénice et je l'utilise comme pseudo!


 
A la racine de ton pseudo, il y a donc un Titus complètement bourré...
Quelle tragédie !








Et moi ?
J'ai déjà répondu.
faites une recherche.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2008)

bcommeberenice a dit:


> Suis-je pour autant opportuniste?



si "l'opportunité" ouvre au voyage, à l'étrange et au rêve...







Odilon Redon. _L'oeil comme un ballon bizarre se dirige vers l'infini_. lithographie. 1882.
(dédicacé à Edgar Poe).


.


----------



## bcommeberenice (6 Août 2008)

Imagé comme cela je ne peux que le revendiquer!


----------



## gKatarn (6 Août 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Et moi ?



On s'en fout


----------



## flotow (11 Août 2008)

pour LHO, je donne la version officielle de son pseudo 




> L.N.A. L.N.A. H.O
> L.N.A. A.O.T. C.O
> G.A.P. L.N.A. H.O
> L.N.A. H.O
> ...


----------



## Onra (11 Août 2008)

Tien, j'ai jamais répondu à ce post. Mon pseudo c'est mon prénom à l'envers... y'a des jours on se demande ce qu'il peut bien nous passer par la tête !


----------



## p4bl0 (11 Août 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> pour LHO, je donne la version officielle de son pseudo
> 
> http://karine.a.tripod.com/Musique/Lnaho.html


Pas compris le "G.A.P." :-/


----------



## flotow (11 Août 2008)

faut ecouter la chanson, parce qu'a lire...
mais je crois (si je me souviens bien):
j'ai happé

jt'e fr'ai ecouter


----------



## johnlocke2342 (11 Août 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Tiens, jouons à un jeu : devinons l'origine des pseudos.
> 
> Donc, tu es chauve.
> Hum...
> ...



Ca marche aussi avec Francis Lalanne


----------



## p4bl0 (12 Août 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> faut ecouter la chanson, parce qu'a lire...
> mais je crois (si je me souviens bien):
> j'ai happé
> 
> jt'e fr'ai ecouter


Ah ouaiye ça doit être "j'ai happé", j'avais pas capté


----------



## Aski (12 Août 2008)

Mon pseudo c'est un diminutif de mon nom de famille.

C'est un mec qui un jour m'a sorti ça et c'est resté 

Je l'utilise partout ce pseudo et si c'est déjà pris j'opte pour une variante "Askinium".


----------



## CouleurSud (12 Août 2008)

Mon pseudo, je l'ai acheté à peu de frais à une boussole un peu terne que j'ai rencontrée un soir d'hiver dans un bar d'un port de l'est. Elle m'a dit ne plus en avoir l'usage, car son propriétaire était passé à l'ouest en doublant le cap Horn et l'avait oubliée au nord de la Patagonie.

Au fond, mon pseudo a une histoire un peu triste, celle d'une boussole désorientée, laissée pour compte et qui en avait perdu ses couleurs :rose:


----------



## Nitiel (12 Août 2008)

*Ni* pour les deux premier lettre de mon 1er prénom
*ti* pour les deux premier lettre de mon 2eme prénom
*el* pour les deux dernier lettre de mon non

Voila !!!!!


----------



## havez (13 Août 2008)

Moi,ba je sais pas vraiment :lol:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Août 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Donc, tu es chauve.
> Hum...
> Peut-être cela nourrit-il comme un manque chez toi...
> 
> Peut-être envies-tu des plus chevelus que toi ?



Vu tes autoportraits, j'envierais les chauves dans ton cas, mon con joyeux...


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Août 2008)

Toute cette méchanceté à peine retenue. 

Si t'es pas plus gentil, Ponk et moi on va passer tous les jours mettre des commentaires dans ton profil, même que t'auras plein de notifications sans arrêt, et que ta vieva devenir un enfer.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Août 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Toute cette méchanceté à peine retenue.
> 
> Si t'es pas plus gentil, Ponk et moi on va passer tous les jours mettre des commentaires dans ton profil, même que t'auras plein de notifications sans arrêt, et que ta vieva devenir un enfer.



M'en fous bien pas mal... Je me casse bientôt en bateau... Du laaaaaarge ; histoire de diminuer considérablement la concentration de cons au mètre carré...


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Août 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> M'en fous bien pas mal... Je me casse bientôt en bateau... Du laaaaaarge ; histoire de diminuer considérablement la concentration de cons au mètre carré...


Oulah...

Tu remontes en direction du Nord? :affraid:

..
Nan passque moi je vais descendre en direction du Sud. 


EDIT : Ah non, j'ai vu dans autre fil.
C'est bon, on va pas se croiser.
Ouf.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Août 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> C'est bon, on va pas se croiser.
> Ouf.



Domaaaaaaaaaage! :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Août 2008)

Nitiel a dit:


> *Ni* pour les deux premier lettre de mon 1er prénom
> *ti* pour les deux premier lettre de mon 2eme prénom
> *el* pour les deux dernier lettre de mon non
> 
> Voila !!!!!


Si j'avais fait comme toi, mon pseudo serait Pijela.


----------



## Bibabelou (13 Août 2008)

et moi almare...
mmmh pas mal, j'aurais dû y penser...


----------



## aCLR (13 Août 2008)

Non, je te préfère en Bibabelou


----------



## asticotboy (13 Août 2008)

Ben moi jorord... veut rien dire tout ça !


----------



## Dos Jones (13 Août 2008)

Moi ce serait Joroes Une petite consonance de gauche qui n'est pas pour me déplaire


----------



## aCLR (13 Août 2008)

Puisque vous jouer à imiter les pseudos (vive les vacances) voici la version du mien.

Lorsque j'ai fais mon service militaire dans les transmissions, je devais avoir un identifiant de trois lettres composé à partir des consonnes (la première, la dernière et une entre les deux) de mon patronyme. J'ai donc pris CLR.
Lorsque je suis arrivé sur le forum, clr était déjà pris. J'ai donc rajouté la première voyelle de mon prénom.

À vous de jouer&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Puisque vous jouer à imiter les pseudos (vive les vacances) voici la version du mien.
> 
> Lorsque j'ai fais mon service militaire dans les transmissions, je devais avoir un identifiant de trois lettres composé à partir des consonnes (la première, la dernière et une entre les deux) de mon patronyme. J'ai donc pris CLR.
> Lorsque je suis arrivé sur le forum, clr était déjà pris. J'ai donc rajouté la première voyelle de mon prénom.
> ...


 
Tu peux aussi voir le a comme un privatif - comme dans amoral.
Ton pseudo serait donc une version de toi privée du toi militarisé.
Comme un début de schizophrénie.


----------



## Pharmacos (13 Août 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Tu peux aussi voir le a comme un privatif - comme dans amoral.
> Ton pseudo serait donc une version de toi privée du toi militarisé.
> Comme un début de schizophrénie.


 
Tu veux une pilule ponk ? :mouais:


----------



## Jax - Ange Noir - (13 Août 2008)

Quand je suis rentré en secondaire, c'était le balbutiant des jeux en réseaux (massivement jouable online je parle). C'était la mode de se trouver un pseudo "in".  J'ai un peu cherché et j'ai trouvé Jax (oui oui, je l'ai trouvé) et ne venez pas me dire que c'est ce crétin de personnage de Mortal Combat: je ne connaissais même pas le jeu à l'époque :XD.

L'ajout 'Ange Noir', ça, c'est plus délicat. Mais ça me permet chaque jour de ne pas oublier mon passé afin de mieux progresser dans l'avenir.


----------



## CouleurSud (13 Août 2008)

Jax - Ange Noir - a dit:


> Quand je suis rentré en secondaire, c'était le balbutiant des jeux en réseaux (massivement jouable online je parle). C'était la mode de se trouver un pseudo "in".  J'ai un peu cherché et j'ai trouvé Jax (oui oui, je l'ai trouvé) et ne venez pas me dire que c'est ce crétin de personnage de Mortal Combat: je ne connaissais même pas le jeu à l'époque :XD.
> 
> L'ajout 'Ange Noir', ça, c'est plus délicat. Mais ça me permet chaque jour de ne pas oublier mon passé afin de mieux progresser dans l'avenir.



Tiens, c'est marrant ça. Dans mon passé, j'ai connu l'Ange Blanc. Il catchait régulièrement contre le Bourreau de Béthune. Je ne me souviens plus vraiment de celui des deux qui gagnait


----------



## Dark-Tintin (13 Août 2008)

Jax - Ange Noir - a dit:


> Quand je suis rentré en secondaire, c'était le balbutiant des jeux en réseaux (massivement jouable online je parle). C'était la mode de se trouver un pseudo "in".  J'ai un peu cherché et j'ai trouvé Jax (oui oui, je l'ai trouvé) et ne venez pas me dire que c'est ce crétin de personnage de Mortal Combat: je ne connaissais même pas le jeu à l'époque :XD.
> 
> L'ajout 'Ange Noir', ça, c'est plus délicat. Mais ça me permet chaque jour de ne pas oublier mon passé afin de mieux progresser dans l'avenir.




On en tient un ! 

Pour aCLR il y'a une autre version :
CLR => abréviation de clair
a => privatif

Donc, ça donne un truc du genre "pas clair"


----------



## Simbouesse (13 Août 2008)

Bon, pour le mien, c'est beaucoup plus terre à terre (ou pas...):

Sim: comme Simon (c'est moi!!)
Bouesse: p'tit nom amical pour dire... graisse (c'est du berrichon approximatif...)

En fait quand j'étais plus jeune (j'suis pas très vieux mais à ce moment, j'étais quand même plus jeune que maintenant même si je suis jeune... => j'suis aCLR* je sais...:mouais, je "traînais" avec des copains, et on s'est pas mal marré à essayer de parler en patois berrichon...

Du coup, il y avait Simbouesse, Cadbouesse, Dabbouesse et d'autre (parce que ça marche aussi avec les nom de famille...)

*:





Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Pour aCLR il y'a une autre version :
> CLR => abréviation de clair
> a => privatif
> 
> Donc, ça donne un truc du genre "pas clair"


----------



## asticotboy (13 Août 2008)

A moi...

Comme je ne suis pas très épais, on m'a appelé quelques fois asticot... et c'est resté ! la terminaison étant pour affirmer mon côté masculin...


----------



## aCLR (13 Août 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Tu peux aussi voir le a comme un privatif - comme dans amoral.
> Ton pseudo serait donc une version de toi privée du toi militarisé.
> Comme un début de schizophrénie.



Autre point. Je figure dans mon travail sur l'autoportrait un ustensile du quotidien, qui reprend les même consonnes que l'identifiant décrit plus haut, pour me représenter. Je me mets en scène avec cet ustensile dans ma série des double_self. Nous sommes loin du délire schizophrénique.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Autre point. Je figure dans mon travail sur l'autoportrait un ustensile du quotidien, qui reprend les même consonnes que l'identifiant décrit plus haut, pour me représenter. Je me mets en scène avec cet ustensile dans ma série des double_self. Nous sommes loin du délire schizophrénique.


 
Et ben...

Toi,
t'y va pas avec le dos de la cuiller !


----------



## aCLR (13 Août 2008)

asticotboy a dit:


> A moi...
> 
> Comme je ne suis pas très épais, on m'a appelé quelques fois asticot... et c'est resté ! la terminaison étant pour affirmer mon côté masculin...



Déçu, je suis déçu.
J'y voyais un côté plutôt sexuel.
Le garçon qui astique&#8230;





Edit : remarque déplacée du gars qui cherche à se faire mousser&#8230;


----------



## meskh (13 Août 2008)

Pour ma part, la drogue m'inspire ...


----------



## aCLR (13 Août 2008)

meskh a dit:


> Pour ma part, la drogue m'inspire ...




J'aurai pas cru


----------



## CouleurSud (13 Août 2008)

meskh a dit:


> Pour ma part, la drogue m'inspire ...



Euh, comment dire,

En ce moment, il faut inspirer très fort 

Pour trouver l'inspiration :hein:



aCLR a dit:


> J'aurai pas cru



Tu n'es rien qu'un petit joueur


----------



## aCLR (13 Août 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> ()
> Tu n'es rien qu'un petit joueur



Je n'ai pas votre science docteur ès CouleurSud :rose:


----------



## CouleurSud (13 Août 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Je n'ai pas votre science docteur ès CouleurSud :rose:



Ceci parce que tu ne connais pas les classiques 

Henri Michaux


----------



## aCLR (13 Août 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Ceci parce que tu ne connais pas les classiques
> 
> Henri Michaux



:hein:


----------



## CouleurSud (13 Août 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> :hein:



Ah, la profondeur des gouffres


----------



## aCLR (13 Août 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Ah, la profondeur des gouffres



J'ai pas trouvé ce titre de bouquin sur ton lien de Michaux


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> J'ai pas trouvé ce titre de bouquin sur ton lien de Michaux


----------



## Jax - Ange Noir - (14 Août 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Tiens, c'est marrant ça. Dans mon passé, j'ai connu l'Ange Blanc. Il catchait régulièrement contre le Bourreau de Béthune. Je ne me souviens plus vraiment de celui des deux qui gagnait



lol

Sinon il y a le produit AJax aussi


----------



## mademoisellecha (15 Août 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> > L'ajout 'Ange Noir', ça, c'est plus délicat. Mais ça me permet chaque jour de ne pas oublier mon passé afin de mieux progresser dans l'avenir.
> 
> 
> 
> On en tient un !





mademoisellecha, pour Charlotte, vient de chez Blèmia Borowicz, T.4.


----------



## ThoTokio (15 Août 2008)

ThoTokio car je m'appelle Thomas, on me surnome toto (original, oui) et je suis fan de Tokio Hotel (vi vi ).


----------



## Dark-Tintin (15 Août 2008)

J'suis obligé de rester poli ?

Parce que là, c'est de la provocation gratuire.


P'tain, fait chier, j'ai mit une rangée de "tokyohotelcestdesmerde" en cdb, et j'ai oublié de mettre un rouge. Punissez moi. 


Bon, sur ce, faut que j'trouve un drapeau de tokyohotel à faire brûler en public moi, ça fait un certain temps que j'dois l'faire 



________

@mmzellecha : 
C'est marrant, j'aurais juré que tu t'appellais charlotte et que le mlle c'était pour faire plus femme


----------



## ThoTokio (15 Août 2008)

Huhu, j'ai eu une réaction au bout de 2 minutes... Je pensais pas si bien faire. 

*s'en va la tête haute*


----------



## Dark-Tintin (15 Août 2008)

Oué, j'passais par là vite fait avant de partir, quand j'ai vu tokio j'ai eu une brusque envie de frapper 

J'pense à une joke, mais on à d'ja bien eu des tektoniks alors...


----------



## 217ae1 (16 Août 2008)

mon pseudo vient de ma borne airport, qui s'appelle apple network 217ae1


----------



## itako (16 Août 2008)

Qui aime bien chati bien, c'est bien connu

allé, petit cados pour réconcilier tout le monde.










Aujourd'hui j'ai vu un emo en ville, il avait l'air triste tout seul, au macdo.


Mon pseudo vient de euu, on avait fait une lan de Half life deathmatch chez un pote, et c'est soudainement sortie de mon ésprit, depuis il ne me quitte plus.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (16 Août 2008)

Casse toi !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Août 2008)

ThoTokio a dit:


> ... et je suis fan de Tokio Hotel (vi vi ).




Tu mérites mille fois le pal sur une traverse de chemins de fer même pas taillée en pointe, pleine d'échardes et de cambouis...


----------



## itako (17 Août 2008)

Non, car il possède un ipod touch.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Août 2008)

itako a dit:


> Non, car il possède un ipod touch.



Tu aimes la cuisine du Sud Ouest, toi?...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (17 Août 2008)

T'es pas au sud est toi ?


----------



## itako (17 Août 2008)

Moi ?
si.

Mais ma copine trouve que je prononce mal les "è"


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Août 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> T'es pas au sud est toi ?



Si fait, si fait, poussin... Mais rien n'empêche d'être ouvert à d'autres cultures...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (17 Août 2008)

itako a dit:


> Moi ?
> si.
> 
> Mais ma copine trouve que je prononce mal les "è"



Nan mais t'inquiète, c'est pas à toi que jposais la question  


"dans ton cul, dans ton cul !"


----------



## itako (17 Août 2008)

j'm'enfou chez nous y'a Inhumate


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Août 2008)

itako a dit:


> j'm'enfou chez nous y'a Inhumate



Ah... Enfin, ça vous egayera un peu... C'est vrai que vous avez pas de vies faciles, là haut...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (17 Août 2008)

Parce que y'a de la musique en corse ? 

La musique là-bas elle est faite avec des bombes et du saucisson alors bon...


----------



## itako (17 Août 2008)

N'abusons pas, d'abord le saucisson, les bombes après.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Août 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Parce que y'a de la musique en corse ?
> 
> La musique là-bas elle est faite avec des bombes et du saucisson alors bon...



Tu bouffes des carambars avec le papier pour être aussi drôle ou t'as pillé l'armoire à pharmacie de papa et maman?...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (17 Août 2008)

Enfoiré ! 



T'as gagné celle là


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Août 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Enfoiré !


Tu mets "Monsieur" avant... 'Tit con!


----------



## Dark-Tintin (17 Août 2008)

C'est "Vat'faire" que j'vais mettre devant, oui !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Août 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> C'est "Vat'faire" que j'vais mettre devant, oui !



J'aurais dû plomber ton Corsica Cola au cyanure quand il était encore temps, vermine acnéïque...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (17 Août 2008)

C'est pas ça qui m'aurait eu... 

La vermine est increvable


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Août 2008)

Puuuuurééééééée!.... J'en vois un qui met un de ces temps à nous démouler une réponse...


----------



## itako (17 Août 2008)

Moi je suis fan de tokio hotel


----------



## Dark-Tintin (17 Août 2008)

Le fan de tokio hotel qui regarde la discussion depuis loooongtemps ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Août 2008)

Et ça fait un peu mal, des fois?...


----------



## itako (17 Août 2008)

Il est partit, il c'est fait dessoudé


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Août 2008)

itako a dit:


> Il est *partit*, il *c'est* fait *dessoudé*



Phrase courte... Trois fautes... Parafaitement en phase avec son époque...
Il peut se moquer des fans de machin-chose, là...


----------



## itako (17 Août 2008)

Je m'en cache pas, je suis en accord avec toi.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Août 2008)

itako a dit:


> Je m'en cache pas, je suis en accord avec toi.



Certes... Mais la réciproque ; c'est pas gagné, poussin...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (17 Août 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Phrase courte... Trois fautes... Parafaitement en phase avec son époque...
> Il peut se moquer des fans de machin-chose, là...




Le ptit frère à Mackie


----------



## itako (17 Août 2008)

Et le pire c'est que j'ai eu mon bac sans sucer.

Mais je le vie plutôt bien.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Août 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Le ptit frère à Mackie



Pas possible... La mère de Mackie a dû prendre les mesures qui s'imposaient...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Août 2008)

itako a dit:


> Et le pire c'est que j'ai eu mon bac sans sucer.
> 
> Mais je le vie plutôt bien.



Oui... Tout le monde sait qu'on le donne carrément... Le couperet tombe plus tard.


----------



## ThoTokio (17 Août 2008)

itako a dit:


> Qui aime bien chati bien, c'est bien connu
> 
> allé, petit cados pour réconcilier tout le monde.


J'ai mieux !


















itako a dit:


> Aujourd'hui j'ai vu un emo en ville, il avait l'air triste tout seul, au macdo.


Bah c'est un emo quoi...


----------



## itako (17 Août 2008)

C'est bien ce qui me fait peur.

edit: il la fait


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Août 2008)

itako a dit:


> edit: il la fait



Ouais... Tous les jours je milite pour une contraception sans failles quand j'y pense...


----------



## itako (17 Août 2008)

j'ai pas le droit d'accuser l'éducation national?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (17 Août 2008)

Beurk.

*CASSEZ VOUS !!!*


----------



## Dark-Tintin (17 Août 2008)

Aufait, rassurez moi, j'suis pas l'seul à avoir envie de lui éclater la gueule au chanteur de tokyo hotel ? :mouais:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Août 2008)

itako a dit:


> j'ai pas le droit d'accuser l'éducation national?



Non ; ta part de flemme est majoritairement responsable de ton inculture et de ton quasi illétrisme...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Août 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Aufait, rassurez moi, j'suis pas l'seul à avoir envie de lui éclater la gueule au chanteur de tokyo hotel ? :mouais:



Nan... Je te prête une paire de Docs coquées si tu as besoin...


----------



## ThoTokio (17 Août 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Aufait, rassurez moi, j'suis pas l'seul à avoir envie de lui éclater la gueule au chanteur de tokyo hotel ? :mouais:


Non. 

(c'est Tokio, et pas Tokyo... Mais moi aussi je vous aime déjà ! )


----------



## itako (17 Août 2008)

Je suis d'accord d'accuser la flemme, mais pour le reste je me permet de réfuter.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Août 2008)

itako a dit:


> ... pour le reste je me permet de réfuter.



Ma foi... Si ça t'aide un peu à vivre...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (17 Août 2008)

Survivre


----------



## itako (17 Août 2008)

Je suis malheureusement moins prés de la mort que toi.


----------



## gKatarn (17 Août 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tu bouffes des carambars avec le papier pour être aussi drôle ou t'as pillé l'armoire à pharmacie de papa et maman?...



Corsica, 2 points  








/note au Parrain corse : y a rien de strange da l'armoire à pharmacie du Trooper   

/note générale : sans être aussi virulent que certains autres membres, faut qd même bien reconnaître que TokioMotel, c'est d'la merdeuuuu :sleep:


----------



## gKatarn (17 Août 2008)

itako a dit:


> Je suis malheureusement moins prés de la mort que toi.



Un peu d'aide peut-être ?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (17 Août 2008)

gKatarn a dit:


> /note au Parrain corse : y a rien de strange da l'armoire à pharmacie du Trooper




Naaaan, rien du tout


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (19 Août 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Naaaan, rien du tout



Tu parles de ça ?






 :rateau:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (19 Août 2008)

Nan, des médicaments contre l'incontinence après 40 ans


----------



## devin plompier (20 Août 2008)

Pour moi, le pseudo devin plompier, ça vient de la série "les shadoks"


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Août 2008)

devin plompier a dit:


> Pour moi, le pseudo devin plompier, ça vient de la série "les shadoks"


D'où ton avatar. 

Cela dit, les shadoks sont une très bonne référence. :love:


----------



## devin plompier (21 Août 2008)

bien sur que oui !
normalement c'est "devin plombier" mais sur mon adresse internet, j'ai fait une faute de frappe et voila...


----------



## itako (22 Août 2008)

ga bu


----------



## estcethomas (22 Août 2008)

itako a dit:


> ga bu



euh pourrais tu...comment dirai je...développer...


----------



## p4bl0 (23 Août 2008)

estcethomas a dit:


> euh pourrais tu...comment dirai je...développer...


zo meu





... inculte


----------



## breizheau (23 Août 2008)

Breizh comme Bretagne en.....Breton et EAU comme Emirats Arabes Unis, pays ou je réside depuis maintenant plus de huit ans.


----------



## pierre-auvergne (23 Août 2008)

Je m'appelle Pierre et je suis auvergnat (pour l'instant ! )


----------



## CouleurSud (23 Août 2008)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Je m'appelle Pierre et je suis auvergnat (pour l'instant ! )



Ah, d'accord


----------



## aCLR (23 Août 2008)

Rhôôooo&#8230; non rien


----------



## Psycho_fls (29 Août 2008)

Psycho : c'est le surnom que j'ai depuis la fac (quand j'avais une tête de psychopathe repris de justice qui faisait peur à tout le monde  :affraid

FLS pour Faculté Libre des Sciences (ou l'endroit où j'ai appris à jouer à la belote, picoler et toussa. Sauf les maths physique chimie évidemment...   tiens, ça me rappelle des parties endiablées de BomberMan 3 sur SNess. Un vrai bonheur ! )


----------



## madapple (29 Août 2008)

mad car je suis fou 
apple car j'aime les pommes


----------



## CouleurSud (29 Août 2008)

madapple a dit:


> mad car je suis fou
> apple car j'aime les pommes



C'est bien. C'est simple


----------



## tirhum (29 Août 2008)

Et totalement geek ?!...


----------



## CouleurSud (29 Août 2008)

Ou geekement simple !?


----------



## madapple (29 Août 2008)

oui geek de geek
je preferais jeune meme les ordis aux filles
:hein:
sinon je suis completement fondu depuis fort longtemps
une question en passant 
est ce que cela existe les permis pour programmer ?

faut bien que je me soigne vu que je bouffe du cobol a longeur de journée
et pas du joli cobol en plus


----------



## tirhum (29 Août 2008)

madapple a dit:


> oui geek de geek
> je preferais jeune meme les ordis aux filles
> :hein:
> (...)


Ah...
T'as "arrêté" les filles, alors ?!...


----------



## estomak (29 Août 2008)

Au risque d'être Hs, moi j'aimerais bien changer de pseudo.
le pseudo de mes rêves, ça serait un pseudo tranquille, ou on vienne pas me foudroyer à coups de boules rouges pour des raisons plus que douteuses.
Un pseudo écolo, passe partout, comme une petite voiture citadine, que je puisse me ballader dans les forums sans me faire sans cesse klaxonner au cul par les poids lourds du forum.
Dommage que ca soit pas possible.
je me serais bien vu en macbête (macbeth, jeu de mot!!)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Août 2008)

estomak a dit:


> Au risque d'être Hs, moi j'aimerais bien changer de pseudo.
> le pseudo de mes rêves, ça serait un pseudo tranquille, ou on vienne pas me foudroyer à coups de boules rouges pour des raisons plus que douteuses.
> Un pseudo écolo, passe partout, comme une petite voiture citadine, que je puisse me ballader dans les forums sans me faire sans cesse klaxonner au cul par les poids lourds du forum.
> Dommage que ca soit pas possible.
> je me serais bien vu en macbête (macbeth, jeu de mot!!)


Pomme verte, ce serait pas mal comme pseudo. 

Pour changer de pseudo, tu vas sur "Nous contacter" en bas de page.


----------



## tirhum (29 Août 2008)

estomak a dit:


> Au risque d'être Hs, moi j'aimerais bien changer de pseudo.
> le pseudo de mes rêves, ça serait un pseudo tranquille, ou on vienne pas me foudroyer à coups de boules rouges pour des raisons plus que douteuses.
> Un pseudo écolo, passe partout, comme une petite voiture citadine, que je puisse me ballader dans les forums sans me faire sans cesse klaxonner au cul par les poids lourds du forum.


Ça ne changerais rien...
À moins que tu n'aies une double personnalité...


estomak a dit:


> Dommage que ca soit pas possible.
> je me serais bien vu en macbête (macbeth, jeu de mot!!)


Déjà pris... 
(bon dessinateur et très sympa...  )


----------



## estomak (29 Août 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Ça ne changerais rien...
> À moins que tu n'aies une double personnalité...
> Déjà pris...
> (bon dessinateur et très sympa...  )



Macbeth est pris pas macbête
je vais m'occuper de ce problème.
Si si, ca change tout.


----------



## tirhum (29 Août 2008)

estomak a dit:


> (...)
> Si si, ca change tout.


Tu veux changer de pseudo...
Ça c'est facile...
Mais pour faire peau neuve et qu'on ne t'identifie pas instantanément (alias estomak)...
Il va falloir que tu changes de façon d'écrire : ponctuation, tournure de phrase, etc...
Et aussi de façon d'émettre tes opinions...
Ça... c'est très très dur...

Si tu veux juste changer de pseudo... la "roue" tournera comme d'habitude... 
(et je crois que certains "t'aiment" bien comme ça...  
Tu es assez "amusant", en fait !....  
Change pas !... )


----------



## estomak (29 Août 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Tu veux changer de pseudo...
> Ça c'est facile...
> Mais pour faire peau neuve et qu'on ne t'identifie pas instantanément (alias estomak)...
> Il va falloir que tu changes de façon d'écrire : ponctuation, tournure de phrase, etc...
> ...



Ne crois pas ça. je crois à l'influence psychologique des mots et de leur graphie. Je pense que les gens imaginent en 'estomak' un type de 300 kilos qui ne pense qu'à son ventre, _son estomac_, qui mange avec ses doigts et saute à pieds joints sur les pèses personnes en ricanant comme un démon.- Tout le contraire de moi, en somme.
Je ne vois pas d'explication, sinon à une telle impopularité. 
Assez parlé de moi. je te remercie de tes suggestions, mais je vais tacher de régler ce problème au plus vite auprès de qui de droit.


----------



## madapple (29 Août 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Ah...
> T'as "arrêté" les filles, alors ?!...


 
j'ai rattrapé mon retard quand meme

j'aime bien ici les non dits 

les sous entendus


----------



## CouleurSud (29 Août 2008)

estomak a dit:


> Au risque d'être Hs, moi j'aimerais bien changer de pseudo.
> le pseudo de mes rêves, ça serait un pseudo tranquille, ou on vienne pas me foudroyer à coups de boules rouges pour des raisons plus que douteuses.
> Un pseudo écolo, passe partout, comme une petite voiture citadine, que je puisse me ballader dans les forums sans me faire sans cesse klaxonner au cul par les poids lourds du forum.
> Dommage que ca soit pas possible.
> je me serais bien vu en macbête (macbeth, jeu de mot!!)




Petite liste de pseudos anonymes à choisir (spécialement pour toi) :

estomakjevousjurec'étaitpasmoi
j'aibienchangédepuisl'époqueoùmonpseudoc'étaitestomak
jesuisbiencontentquepersonnen'aireconnuqu'avantmonpseudoc'étaitestomak
onm'yreprendrapasdeuxfoisàchoisirestomakcommepseudo
quelleidéeabsurde j'aieudeprendreestomakpourpseudomaisbonçac'estfini


----------



## tirhum (29 Août 2008)

estomak a dit:


> Ne crois pas ça. je crois à l'influence psychologique des mots et de leur graphie. Je pense que les gens imaginent en 'estomak' un type de 300 kilos qui ne pense qu'à son ventre, _son estomac_, qui mange avec ses doigts et saute à pieds joints sur les pèses personnes en ricanant comme un démon.- Tout le contraire de moi, en somme.
> *Je ne vois pas d'explication, sinon à une telle impopularité. *
> Assez parlé de moi. je te remercie de tes suggestions, mais je vais tacher de régler ce problème au plus vite auprès de qui de droit.


Relire ta "prose" passée ?!...
(sinon, j'en conviens, une fois le mode "winner" enclenché, tu ne contrôles plus rien...   )



madapple a dit:


> j'ai rattrapé mon retard quand meme
> 
> j'aime bien ici les non dits
> 
> les sous entendus


Poil au...


----------



## estomak (29 Août 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Petite liste de pseudos anonymes à choisir (spécialement pour toi) :
> 
> estomakjevousjurec'étaitpasmoi
> j'aibienchangédepuisl'époqueoùmonpseudoc'étaitestomak
> ...



Le jour ou j'aurais fait provision de verdure, mes premiers fruits seront pour toi.
Tu as toujours été aimable, courtois, poli, drôle et toujours tu fus sensible, coupdeboulistiquement parlant j'entend, à la maltraitance que subit parfois le pôvre estomak.
Je vais rompre là, détestant plus que tout avoir à faire part de mes états d'âme. Mais sache que ta bonté te sera remboursée.


----------



## tirhum (29 Août 2008)

estomak a dit:


> (...) ta bonté te sera remboursée.


Poil au nez.


----------



## Mobyduck (29 Août 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Relire ta "prose" passée ?!...
> (sinon, j'en conviens, une fois le mode "winner" enclenché, tu ne contrôles plus rien...   )



Je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a de ludique à bouler rouge un gars sans raison(s) valable(s). Tu vas pas me dire que toutes ses interventions le méritent, si? C'est une peine rétroactive peut-être? Et dans ce cas, est-ce normal de juger ses messages sur la base de ceux postés précédemment?

Franchement, y'a des fois, j'ai du mal à comprendre.


----------



## tirhum (29 Août 2008)

Je parle juste d'un phénomène de masse comme un autre...
Pas dit que ça m'amusait...
Mais y'a toujours un point de départ... 


Je boule rouge assez rarement; je boule vert assez peu fréquemment aussi...
Les cou'dboules sont souvent pour moi une sorte de "mini" MP...


----------



## madapple (29 Août 2008)

et tu boules rouge suivant le message ou suivant celui qui l'a ecris ?


----------



## tirhum (29 Août 2008)

madapple a dit:


> et tu boules rouge suivant le message ou suivant celui qui l'a ecris ?


Suivant le message...
Ça évite de "gaspiller" des munitions...
On peut répondre au message, aussi, ou envoyer un MP...

Mais franchement, c'est si important pour vous, ces "pastilles" vertes et rouges ?!...
Si on parlait d'autre chose...
De pseudos à la "con" ?!...


----------



## estomak (29 Août 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Suivant le message...
> Ça évite de "gaspiller" des munitions...
> 
> Mais franchement, c'est si important pour vous, ces "pastilles" vertes et rouges ?!...
> ...



c'est vrai c'est de ma faute!
j'ai fait une petite digression, mais bon, rien de bien grave, j'espère.
Sinon, oui donc mon nouveau pseudo, ca sera macbête.


----------



## tirhum (29 Août 2008)

estomak a dit:


> c'est vrai c'est de ma faute!
> j'ai fait une petite digression, mais bon, rien de bien grave, j'espère.
> Sinon, oui donc mon nouveau pseudo, ca sera macbête.



Marchera jamais !...


----------



## kasarus (29 Août 2008)

estomak a dit:


> Ne crois pas ça. je crois à l'influence psychologique des mots et de leur graphie. Je pense que les gens imaginent en 'estomak' un type de 300 kilos qui ne pense qu'à son ventre, _son estomac_, qui mange avec ses doigts et saute à pieds joints sur les pèses personnes en ricanant comme un démon.- Tout le contraire de moi, en somme.
> Je ne vois pas d'explication, sinon à une telle impopularité.
> Assez parlé de moi. je te remercie de tes suggestions, mais je vais tacher de régler ce problème au plus vite auprès de qui de droit.



Heureusement que tu as fait cette description, pour moi c'était plutôt un jeune clampin à la dose de patience peu élevée, et à la susceptibilité quelque peu mal placée (ou trop sensible...)


----------



## estomak (29 Août 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Heureusement que tu as fait cette description, pour moi c'était plutôt un jeune clampin à la dose de patience peu élevée, et à la susceptibilité quelque peu mal placée (ou trop sensible...)



Tu te méprends mais c'est assez parlé de moi. 
Et toi, dis nous donc d'où provient ton étrange pseudo?


----------



## kasarus (29 Août 2008)

estomak a dit:


> Tu te méprends mais c'est assez parlé de moi.
> Et toi, dis nous donc d'où provient ton étrange pseudo?



Bien sûr que je me méprends, je ne peux pas avoir la prétention de connaître quelqu'un au travers d'un forum après qu'il n'ait laissé que 200 messages dont la plupart que je n'ai jamais lu.
C'est juste l'impression que m'a laissée ton visage virtuel ici.

Pour répondre à ta question, (j'y ai d'ailleurs déjà répondu, donc je m'autocite)



kasarus a dit:


> origine de mon pseudo? niente... ( une déformation de quasar, et/ou de caesar...)
> 
> Mais, des fois, j'ai des envies de changement de pseudo, encore faut-il que j'ai une idée bien derrière la tête...


----------



## CouleurSud (29 Août 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Heureusement que tu as fait cette description, pour moi c'était plutôt un jeune clampin à la dose de patience peu élevée, et à la susceptibilité quelque peu mal placée (ou trop sensible...)





estomak a dit:


> Tu te méprends mais c'est assez parlé de moi.
> Et toi, dis nous donc d'où provient ton étrange pseudo?





kasarus a dit:


> Bien sûr que je me méprends, je ne peux pas avoir la prétention de connaître quelqu'un au travers d'un forum après qu'il n'ait laissé que 200 messages dont la plupart que je n'ai jamais lu.
> C'est juste l'impression que m'a laissée ton visage virtuel ici.
> 
> Pour répondre à ta question, (j'y ai d'ailleurs déjà répondu, donc je m'autocite)



Enfin, un vrai dialogue 

Sur un vrai sujet : 

Qui est moi ?

Et puis, peut-être, une question préalable à la question initiale (qui est moi ?) :

Qu'y a-t-il derrière les apparences ?


----------



## kasarus (29 Août 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Enfin, un vrai dialogue
> 
> Sur un vrai sujet :
> 
> ...





OOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!


Tu viens de m'ouvrir les yeux sur un point où j'aurai l'avantage du raisonnement sur un bon nombre de mes collègues (et concurrents, ne l'oublions pas), ainsi que celui de l'idée.... 



 I :love: CouleurSud... (ma note en Français vient de monter d'un point au moins, reste plus qu'à formaliser.


----------



## aygulf (6 Septembre 2008)

C'est mon prènom qui figure sur ma Carte d'identité et mon passeport !


----------



## estomak (9 Septembre 2008)

aygulf a dit:


> C'est mon prènom qui figure sur ma Carte d'identité et mon passeport !


c'est de quelle orgine? danoise?
c'est pas commun en tout cas.


----------



## l'écrieur (9 Septembre 2008)

Ben moi c'est parce que j'aime bien taper sur du fer brulant.
D'abord.
Na.
Prout.
Et pouët aussi.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Prout.



Prout 66 - le vent de la liberté.


----------



## l'écrieur (9 Septembre 2008)

Ah non moi c'est plutôt
_Sur le Prout_, de Jacques Cloaque.
Un super livre.
Je l'ai lu juste après
_Un intestin nu_, de Guillaume Bourougne.

Une révélation.
:love:


----------



## p4bl0 (9 Septembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Ah non moi c'est plutôt
> _Sur le Prout_, de Jacques Cloaque.
> Un super livre.
> Je l'ai lu juste après
> ...


Tiens, ta prochaine lecture dans l'ordre logique...


(j'ai pas trouvé mieux à la fnac, à part avec "caca" au rayon des livres pour enfants ^^) :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (9 Septembre 2008)

p4bl0 a dit:


> (...)
> (j'ai pas trouvé mieux à la fnac, à part avec "caca" au rayon des livres pour enfants ^^) :rateau:


Celui-là ?!...


----------



## l'écrieur (10 Septembre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Celui-là ?!...



Kestucrois? Que je l'ai pas lu celui-là ?


----------



## tirhum (10 Septembre 2008)

Kestucrois? Que je ne m'en doute pas ?!


----------



## p4bl0 (10 Septembre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Celui-là ?!...


Ah non, celui là est même mieux


----------



## Onmac (2 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous, je crée ce sujet pour savoir d'où viens votre pseudo ? Delire en amis ou tout seul ?   Votre prénom ? Acteur de votre film préféré ?  

Bon je commence: On-->Traduction Franco-anglaise=sûr et Mac-->Langue internationale  Comme je suis toujours sur un Mac et ça depuis 20ans, j'ai choisis ce pseudo​
Voilà a vous !


----------



## macinside (2 Novembre 2011)

il existe déjà ce sujet : http://forums.macg.co/la-terrasse/dou-vient-votre-pseudo-134798.html


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (3 Novembre 2011)

Faut pas faire de concurrence à Mackie, après il s'énerve et pour se calmer il boit, alors ensuite il vomi partout.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (3 Novembre 2011)

vivement la prochaine AES !!!


----------



## gKatarn (3 Novembre 2011)

Tu veux manger du vomi ?


----------



## anntraxh (3 Novembre 2011)

Un peu d'archéologie, les jeunots ? 

Avec des reliques et de la grande histoire du Bar Inside !  

edith :  Mackie m'a grillée , oups


----------



## alèm (3 Novembre 2011)

petit_louis a dit:


> vivement la prochaine AES !!!





gKatarn a dit:


> Tu veux manger du vomi ?



EPIC !!!!!


----------



## gKatarn (3 Novembre 2011)

Hin hin hin ©


----------



## Nephou (3 Novembre 2011)

« alakazam »


----------



## alèm (3 Novembre 2011)

Nephou a dit:


> « alakazam »



tu crois encore à la magie ?

pourtant t'es plutôt assidu au bar des Modos !


----------



## Nephou (3 Novembre 2011)

alèm a dit:


> tu crois encore à la magie ?



oui, et j&#8217;ai même encore souvent les yeux qui brillent en voyant passer une licorne au loin :rose:



alèm a dit:


> pourtant t'es plutôt assidu au bar des Modos !



ça c&#8217;est pour avoir une vision des fora à travers le prisme étrange de mes co-détenus, une sorte de _readers&#8217; indigest_ pour savoir s&#8217;il me faut vraiment me rendre sur ces terres hostiles :love:


----------



## alèm (3 Novembre 2011)

ayé, il a pêté un cable&#8230;


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (3 Novembre 2011)

Pas de HS s'il vous plait, le câble à boudin, c'est ici.


----------



## alèm (3 Novembre 2011)

purée, ya un mec qui s'est appelé José Paldir&#8230; je vais demander des droits !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (3 Novembre 2011)

meuh non !

les copyright cay le Mal...
les copyleft cay l'Amour...


----------



## alèm (3 Novembre 2011)

c'était soirée Space Cake ?


----------



## ergu (4 Novembre 2011)

Mon pseudo vient de quelque part par là.
Il est passé par ici.
Il repassera par là.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Novembre 2011)

Je vous laisse deviner d'où vient mon pseudo ... je sais que la tâche est ardue !:love:


----------



## alèm (4 Novembre 2011)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Je vous laisse deviner d'où vient mon pseudo ... je sais que la tâche est ardue !:love:



non, elle est plutôt molle ! comme une frite trop grasse et pas assez cuite (dans son firewall)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Novembre 2011)

alèm a dit:


> non, elle est plutôt molle ! comme une frite trop grasse et pas assez cuite (dans son firewall)


... Ta mémoire me surprendra toujours ! (surtout pour le firewall) !:love:


----------



## Pharmacos (4 Novembre 2011)

Moi il est sorti d'une gélule


----------



## jpultra (5 Novembre 2011)

Je cours et je lui cours toujours derrière, c'est *ultra* dur de l'attraper...
Je nai même pas le temps de me faire la barbe


----------



## akegata (5 Novembre 2011)

je voulais un synonyme de mon prénom et comme j'aime la culture japonaise j'ai choisi Akegata.


----------



## Lodoss (5 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,
pour ma part il vient d'un manga médiéval : "les chroniques de la guerre du Lodoss"


----------



## Nthan (10 Novembre 2011)

De mon prénom. Mais j'ai fait une faute de frappe.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2011)

Du fond des âges


----------



## bobbynountchak (12 Novembre 2011)

Du fond de ton cul.


----------



## ergu (12 Novembre 2011)

T'as fait des photos ?


----------



## Pharmacos (12 Novembre 2011)

ergu a dit:


> T'as fait des photos ?




Trop noir. Le capteur était pas assez ouvert donc pas assez de luminosité.
Le flash comme c'est un externe il passait pas.
Donc bon pas trop d'info.


----------



## Polo35230 (13 Novembre 2011)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Du fond de ton cul.



Remarque sans fondement....


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2011)

N'étant pas du Val de Bagne il ne connait pas Sambrancher (ça devrait le brancher)


----------



## Penetrator (17 Novembre 2011)

mon pseudo se passe d'explications


----------



## da capo (17 Novembre 2011)

Penetrator a dit:


> mon pseudo se passe d'explications



Que fais-tu là alors ?

- soit penetrator ne mérite pas d'explication et dans ce cas, tu n'as pas ta place dans ce fil,
- soit il en mérite une parce qu'un doute est permis et tu ne la donnes pas.

conclusion : message inutile.
















à moi même : je ne m'y ferai jamais&#8230;


----------



## Effsy (19 Novembre 2011)

Moi, c'est tout simple, c'est mes initiales prononcées en anglais !


----------



## Arlequin (19 Novembre 2011)

Effsy a dit:


> Moi, c'est tout simple, c'est mes initiales prononcées en anglais !



c'est mes 


ce sont mes 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h24 ----------




da capo a dit:


> Que fais-tu là alors ?
> 
> - soit penetrator ne mérite pas d'explication et dans ce cas, tu n'as pas ta place dans ce fil,
> - soit il en mérite une parce qu'un doute est permis et tu ne la donnes pas.
> ...



tu manques de penetrator spirit


----------



## tirhum (19 Novembre 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> c'est mes
> 
> 
> ce sont mes


Laisse, tu vas t'épuiser, si tu continues...
Autant vouloir écoper avec un chinois...


----------



## Penetrator (21 Novembre 2011)

da capo a dit:


> Que fais-tu là alors ?
> 
> - soit penetrator ne mérite pas d'explication et dans ce cas, tu n'as pas ta place dans ce fil,
> - soit il en mérite une parce qu'un doute est permis et tu ne la donnes pas.
> ...


Pas plus que le tien , et pour ton probleme passe toi de la pommade ou assieds toi sur un coussin


----------



## ergu (21 Novembre 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Laisse, tu vas t'épuiser, si tu continues...
> Autant vouloir écoper avec un chinois...



Quoi, un chinois ?
Les chinois écopent tout aussi bien que les autres, voire même plus quand on voit ce qu'écopent leurs dissidents en terme de peine.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Novembre 2011)

_Celui qui a inventé le bateau a aussi inventé le naufrage._
Lao-Tseu


----------



## ergu (21 Novembre 2011)

_Celui qui est monté sur le bateau a vomi son déjeuner.
_Jean-Louis Lao Tseu.


----------



## Romuald (21 Novembre 2011)

_Celui qui vomit son déjeuner sur le bateau sera privé de dessert._
Ernestine-Amélie Lao-Tseu


----------



## ergu (21 Novembre 2011)

_Monte Lao-Tseu, tu verras Montmartre.
_pop.


----------



## Penetrator (21 Novembre 2011)

Avez vous trouvé la voie ? 
Non je dois vous couper la tête 
Tintin


----------



## Romuald (21 Novembre 2011)

C'est pas Tintin, c'est Didi


----------



## da capo (21 Novembre 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> tu manques de penetrator spirit



j'en conviens, je n'ai pas compris qu'il s'agissait d'un esprit pénétrant à ce point.

Ah la la&#8230; et pourtant en changeant de pseudo, je voulais être un contributeur neuf !
Nouveau pseudo, nouvelle attitude, regard neuf&#8230;

Mais, non, car j'ai tout repris da capo !
Voilà, c'est une erreur fatale : je répète les mêmes erreurs.





décidément, je ne me ferai jamais d'amis


----------



## alèm (21 Novembre 2011)

da capo a dit:


> décidément, je ne ferai jamais d'amis



bah si, moi


----------



## da capo (21 Novembre 2011)

alèm a dit:


> bah si, moi



Oui mais là, sans vouloir être désagréable : moi, je pensais à des jeunes gens et surtout des jeunes femmes avenantes, cultivées à l'humour polymorphe et tout le tralala.

Toi c'est un fait, tu as toutes ces qualités, mais tu n'es pas une jeune femme.

Ben, oui, quoi


----------



## alèm (21 Novembre 2011)

tout pareil en ce qui te concerne !!

et même moins jeune encore pffff !


----------



## Effsy (21 Novembre 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> c'est mes
> 
> 
> ce sont mes



J'ai mis "c'est" car je parlais de mon pseudo ! 

Après, je me trompe peut-être ! 

Cependant, merci de ton attention !


----------



## kolargol31 (21 Novembre 2011)

bon ben pour ma part c est parce que je chante en fa et en sol ....


----------



## dool (26 Novembre 2011)

da capo a dit:


> Oui mais là, sans vouloir être désagréable : moi, je pensais à des jeunes gens et surtout des jeunes femmes avenantes, cultivées à l'humour polymorphe et tout le tralala.



Aaaaahhh ouaiiiis d'accooooord !!! 

Je vois ! :mouais:

Tsssssss....


Non je ne le prends pas mal, Non je ne le prends pas mal, Non je ne le prends pas mal, Non je ne le prends pas mal, Non je ne le prends pas mal, Non je ne le prends pas mal, ... 


PS : pour être dans le sujet, faut revenir des pages en arrière, merci.


----------



## Penetrator (28 Novembre 2011)

kolargol31 a dit:


> bon ben pour ma part c est parce que je chante en fa et en sol ....


 certes mais fais une pause car je suis en ce moment sur un canot de sauvetage ....


----------

